# Nintendo Switch hackers Team Xecuter leaders arrested, charged in federal indictment



## Hells Malice (Oct 2, 2020)

Looks like Bubba will be exploiting a vulnerability in their bums in federal prison


----------



## LeyendaV (Oct 2, 2020)

Actually good news.


----------



## fadx (Oct 2, 2020)

Bound to happen sooner or later. Was obvious Nintendo was getting more serious with the relentless shutting down of resellers.


----------



## x65943 (Oct 2, 2020)

Nintendo has been moving forward quickly with this stuff in the past few weeks


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 2, 2020)

> Team Xecuter used a variety of product names for its devices, such as the Gateway 3DS, the Stargate, the TrueBlue Mini, the Classic2Magic, and the SX line of devices that included the SX OS, the SX Pro, the SX Lite, and the SX Core


lmao. I guess rip team xecuter


----------



## chrisrlink (Oct 2, 2020)

so now the team x is out of the picture wonder about atmos now?


----------



## RomHam (Oct 2, 2020)

How will I hack my switch lite now


----------



## chrisrlink (Oct 2, 2020)

you don't know what this means do you? if team Xecuter goes down what's stopping nintendo from going after atmosphere devs? or even Us?


----------



## Veho (Oct 2, 2020)

Chary said:


> , and conspiracy to commit money laundering. .


Can someone explain this one to us laymen?


----------



## linuxares (Oct 2, 2020)

chrisrlink said:


> so now the team x is out of the picture wonder about atmos now?


“These arrests show that the department will hold accountable hackers who seek to commandeer and exploit the intellectual property of American companies for financial gain, no matter where they may be located.”

Maybe Department of Justice just gave them a free pass?


----------



## TobiasAmaranth (Oct 2, 2020)

Uh oh. I think I'm gonna need a guide to xfer off of SX OS within a few months, huh?


----------



## nero99 (Oct 2, 2020)

chrisrlink said:


> so now the team x is out of the picture wonder about atmos now?


They’ll be next. I give it a month before we’re updated with a “so I got a C&D and a threat for jail time” just because it’s free and doesn’t enable piracy by itself does not mean it’s safe from Nintendo.


----------



## linuxares (Oct 2, 2020)

Veho said:


> Can someone explain this one to us laymen?


Using Gary's company called Oasis Pensive Abacutors to launder the money so they become "legal". Aka they look legit on paper.


----------



## retrofan_k (Oct 2, 2020)

Maxconsole site is dead now too. Karma is a Bitch Gary and it fucked you now, enjoy your Jail time Bro...


----------



## peteruk (Oct 2, 2020)

Good luck getting Chen extradited from Shenzhen

I don't use the TX products and I know what they do has divided opinion massively in the community but I hate seeing people getting locked up for this kind of shit

Sad times and I really hope nobody who dislikes them comes out and glorifies these actions


----------



## Frexxos (Oct 2, 2020)

Thats a big big big oof! That hurts as a SX user :-(

So this will be probably the end of SX OS etc. ? Seems so?!


----------



## TheZander (Oct 2, 2020)

Haven't these guys been through this before? 11 felonies aint shit.


----------



## linuxares (Oct 2, 2020)

Frexxos said:


> Thats a big big big oof! That hurts as a SX user :-(
> 
> So this will be probably the end of SX OS etc. ? Seems so?!


It is. TX is kill.


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Oct 2, 2020)

Well then... Guess I'm running Atmos from here on in 

This does suck for the V2 Mariko users with the chips installed. I've got a V1 Erista patched... Just hope I can continue to use it.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Oct 2, 2020)

chrisrlink said:


> you don't know what this means do you? if team Xecuter goes down what's stopping nintendo from going after atmosphere devs? or even Us?


Atmosphere isn't selling products with a sole intent of circumventing copyright protection like TX, Atmosphere devs will be just fine since creating CFW itself isn't illegal and they can't be arrested for it.


----------



## MachRc (Oct 2, 2020)

holy crap. I hope SX OS still gets updated....


----------



## whateverg1012 (Oct 2, 2020)

RIP, It was going to happen eventually, hope no one who bought this sketchy stuff actually expected the company to last.


----------



## kumikochan (Oct 2, 2020)

All I can say to this is "HAHAHAHAHAHAHA, ........ HAHAHAHAHAHAHA "


----------



## Bladexdsl (Oct 2, 2020)

that's it it's over nintendo have fucking won no more SX OS. game over man game over....
now everyone has to use crappy atmos and fuck around with patches, multiple programs and more bs just to get a fucking game to run. the plug and play days ARE OVER feel sorry for you all.


----------



## linuxares (Oct 2, 2020)

@blawar are you okey?


----------



## xIce101x (Oct 2, 2020)

Damn they had a good run though. I remember soldering a Xecuter 3CE in my original Xbox like 15 years ago. I still have that Xbox hooked up and working too. It was bound to happen sooner or later


----------



## Tatsuna (Oct 2, 2020)

chrisrlink said:


> you don't know what this means do you? if team Xecuter goes down what's stopping nintendo from going after atmosphere devs? or even Us?



They were investigated and put on custody because they profited from their piracy-related jobs. I don't know what's to charge regarding Atmopshere or any other open-source, free unisgned code.


----------



## Chains (Oct 2, 2020)

Are they going to arrest blawar too? Wasn't he working for them?


----------



## Ev1l0rd (Oct 2, 2020)

Hahahahhahahaha.

Play with fire, get burned. Fucking idiots.

I'm estatic.

So.... @blawar - having second thoughts about cooperating with them? I think your ass could be on the line here too for having worked with them y'know...


----------



## linuxares (Oct 2, 2020)

Please don't witch hunt Blawar. I legit, am worried about him.


----------



## J-Machine (Oct 2, 2020)

what does this mean for the other stuff they made? if buddy is still in shenzen i'm guess the production of stuff is still gonna happen


----------



## linuxares (Oct 2, 2020)

J-Machine said:


> what does this mean for the other stuff they made? if buddy is still in shenzen i'm guess the production of stuff is still gonna happen


Why would he continue? He is exposed and his employer is gone.


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 2, 2020)

this is probably why people hate having to pay a license or entry fee of some sort to hack their shit lol


----------



## fadx (Oct 2, 2020)

TX probably pushed it too far when they introduced the copyrighted material in their paid product.


----------



## Krude (Oct 2, 2020)

*spins quickly in a circle, then releases hold of the tail*

So long, Gary Bowser!


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 2, 2020)

where were you when TX die?
i was at home, eating fries, when phone ring
hello?
TX is kil
no


----------



## MachRc (Oct 2, 2020)

RIP SXOS, 


hopefully someone will update their bootdat once we go past 10.2.0


----------



## morvoran (Oct 2, 2020)

Well, damn.  Guess I will have to look into this Atmosphere thing now.


----------



## Zkajavier (Oct 2, 2020)

Wow, big hit to the Switch scene... 

But you know, they were really making a lot of money out of Nintendo, it's not like it was not deserved.
Still, the hacking devices already exist, I doubt this is the end for V2 consoles.

The funny thing is their closed source software....   that's a dead end.


----------



## Essasetic (Oct 2, 2020)

Welp, rip TX. Honestly didn't expect it to end like that.

It's bittersweet imo, they definitely had it coming and I don't agree with their ethical practices but they've still contributed to the scene's advancements in other ways (like the Mariko modchip).


----------



## Bladexdsl (Oct 2, 2020)

nintendo have crossed the final line. from this day forth you shall be known as:

*NINTAPPLE*!


----------



## swabbo (Oct 2, 2020)

CYA


----------



## The Catboy (Oct 2, 2020)

Not gonna lie, not how I expected them to die.


----------



## TunaKetchup (Oct 2, 2020)

Switch Lite owners in shambles

The people who are celebrating this are lame

The scene took a big hit today.


----------



## Valery0p (Oct 2, 2020)

Rip Gateway I guess  not a lot more to say.
I mean, they were part of one of the longest running piracy cartels, so it would have happened anyways sooner or later.


----------



## HideoKojima (Oct 2, 2020)

Seattle really??? I thought no one would do this shit from within the USA... Well RIP my XCI files in any case Switch reached its EOL for me not playing much lately after playing Paper Mario. Ps any chance I can get a refund now? They promised life time support and now they getting a life time in jail XD


----------



## shanefromoz (Oct 2, 2020)

My belief is that sxos will still be updated via China. The main rep of the business will no longer be Gary but a new person.
Im hoping anyways.


----------



## Worldblender (Oct 2, 2020)

I knew that all the things that looked wrong with SXOS would lead to these arrests one day. The usage of Atmosphere code without credit, and the usage of the Nintendo Switch SDK for XCI cartridge loading are just two examples of things done wrong. They wouldn't be really tolerated with most free/open-source software projects.
Personally, I feel glad that I chose to stick with Atmosphere, for that it really is the FOSS option for running CFW on Nintendo Switches, and that their anti-piracy stance by default makes them less likely, but not impossible, for the project to be shut down.
Now about the modchips: could a free/open-source hardware version of them pop up, but without advertising the piracy stance?


----------



## Purple_Shyguy (Oct 2, 2020)

Anyone celebrating this is a total bootlicker.


----------



## Chains (Oct 2, 2020)

shanefromoz said:


> My belief is that sxos will still be updated via China. The main rep of the business will no longer be Gary but a new person.
> Im hoping anyways.


Yeah don't worry, it'll be updated. From prison.


----------



## leon315 (Oct 2, 2020)

GUESS LEECHES GOT WHAT THEY DESERVED Pepelaugh

They should really get a better VPN next time.


----------



## ItsAshleyFTW (Oct 2, 2020)

I love how one of them was named Bowser


----------



## J-Machine (Oct 2, 2020)

linuxares said:


> Why would he continue? He is exposed and his employer is gone.


cause he's in china and could easily set up a kickstarter like preorder thing to a manufacturer or simply sell his designs to someone else in china since copyright and trade laws are super lax there among other reasons.


----------



## shanefromoz (Oct 2, 2020)

Chains said:


> Yeah don't worry, it'll be updated. From prison.


You fool. The team is in China. Nintendo will never get a person in China. Gary was just a sales person for the team


----------



## THEELEMENTKH (Oct 2, 2020)

Hope their jailbreaking knowledge helps them out of this


----------



## linuxares (Oct 2, 2020)

J-Machine said:


> cause he's in china and could easily set up a kickstarter like preorder thing to a manufacturer or simply sell his designs to someone else in china since copyright and trade laws are super lax there among other reasons.


Then it's probably better just to change name and continue like nothing. I don't see that happning. Especially not since Tencent are selling Switches in China. Who are in control of Tencent? The CCP.


----------



## Chains (Oct 2, 2020)

shanefromoz said:


> You fool. The team is in China. Nintendo will never get a person in China. Gary was just a sales person for the team


lol keep hoping fool, cuz if you're wrong then you just wasted money on those TX mod chips.


----------



## shanefromoz (Oct 2, 2020)

Chains said:


> lol keep hoping fool, cuz if you're wrong then you just wasted money on those TX mod chips.


I didnt waste any money.
I have had years of enjoyment for a small fee.
To me there is no loss.


----------



## smf (Oct 2, 2020)

Veho said:


> Can someone explain this one to us laymen?



Money laundering is where you take money from illegal sources and mix it with money from legal sources, because otherwise it's hard to get it into a bank.

For cash (i.e. from drugs or prostitution), you would find a restaurant or other cash based system that would then put through their accounts that they sold more and were paid cash. For TX the money would have to be funneled through companies where you were charging for a service somehow.

The wire fraud charge I think got thrown in because they obtained the money by illegal means and then wired it. It's a bit of a bullshit charge.

conspiracy is where two or more people plan to do something illegal, so even if you don't go through with it (or they can't prove you actually did it) then if they can prove you planned to do it then they can get you on that.


----------



## HideoKojima (Oct 2, 2020)

leon315 said:


> GUESS LEECHES GOT WHAT THEY DESERVED Pepelaugh
> 
> They should really get a better VPN next time.


There's no such a thing as good VPN, VPN providers sell data and/or will do if there's a court order


----------



## tpax (Oct 2, 2020)

People celebrating this are one of the reasons why we have all the bad shit going on in this world these days. 
TX have been contributing so much to the CFW scene for so long, long before the majority of this forum's userbase were even in the making. This is COVID-19 level bad news.


----------



## SSG Vegeta (Oct 2, 2020)

RomHam said:


> How will I hack my switch lite now



That's exactly what I'm thinking. Sx os had some cool apks


----------



## Chains (Oct 2, 2020)

tpax said:


> People celebrating this are f***ing morons and are one of the reasons why we have all the bad shit going on in this world these days.
> TX have been contributing so much to the CFW scene for so long, long before the majority of this forum's userbase were even in the making. This is COVID-19 level bad news.


lol your avatar matches the tone of your post, perfectly!


----------



## shanefromoz (Oct 2, 2020)

Chains said:


> lol your avatar matches the tone of your post, perfectly!


Chains you are just a troll


----------



## TunaKetchup (Oct 2, 2020)

SSG Vegeta said:


> That's exactly what I'm thinking.



Still SX OS

Even if it never gets updated again it still works for many firmswares and many many Nintendo games


----------



## peteruk (Oct 2, 2020)

TorrentFreak reporting it now too

https://torrentfreak.com/us-indicts...iracy-group-team-xecuter-two-arrested-201002/


----------



## linuxares (Oct 2, 2020)

tpax said:


> People celebrating this are one of the reasons why we have all the bad shit going on in this world these days.
> TX have been contributing so much to the CFW scene for so long, long before the majority of this forum's userbase were even in the making. This is COVID-19 level bad news.


Uhm no.. no one dies of SXOS, please don't make this political.


----------



## Essasetic (Oct 2, 2020)

nero99 said:


> They’ll be next. I give it a month before we’re updated with a “so I got a C&D and a threat for jail time” just because it’s free and doesn’t enable piracy by itself does not mean it’s safe from Nintendo.


Also no, they can't do that to Atmosphere.


----------



## swabbo (Oct 2, 2020)

THEELEMENTKH said:


> Hope their jailbreaking knowledge helps them out of this



Don't think any of the Atmosphere devs have been to prison though, so they have nothing to copy from


----------



## WaffleRaccoon (Oct 2, 2020)

What did Team Executor do wrong? I'm not going to defend them or anything but they've been doing Nintendo Console Modding for like years I think so what happened that got them arrested?


----------



## Chains (Oct 2, 2020)

shanefromoz said:


> Chains you are just a troll


Not usually, its just funny to me seeing you all get emotional over this when this outcome was inevitable. Everyone with more brain cells than fingers knew its going to end like this.


----------



## linuxares (Oct 2, 2020)

WaffleRaccoon said:


> What did Team Executor do wrong? I'm not going to defend them or anything but they've been doing Nintendo Console Modding for like years I think so what happened that got them arrested?


TLDR; Selling pirate devices.


----------



## ombus (Oct 2, 2020)

Welp the best cfw gone.. Now lets see when they hit atmos.


----------



## shanefromoz (Oct 2, 2020)

Chains said:


> Not usually, its just funny to me seeing you all get emotional over this when this outcome was inevitable. Everyone with more brain cells than fingers knew its going to end like this.


Im not getting emotional over anything.
I am sure the team will survive just with a different front man.
I am sure the team in China will provide updates


----------



## linuxares (Oct 2, 2020)

ombus said:


> Welp the best cfw gone.. Now lets see when they hit atmos.


They most likely won't. They would have sent a C&D ages ago if so.


----------



## HideoKojima (Oct 2, 2020)

It's funny that this happened the same day Resident Evil 3 Remake for pc has been cracked...


----------



## Chains (Oct 2, 2020)

shanefromoz said:


> Im not getting emotional over anything.
> I am sure the team will survive just with a different front man.
> I am sure the team in China will provide updates


Seems unlikely, but time will tell.


----------



## J-Machine (Oct 2, 2020)

linuxares said:


> Then it's probably better just to change name and continue like nothing. I don't see that happning. Especially not since Tencent are selling Switches in China. Who are in control of Tencent? The CCP.


the ccp just acted like they invented the internet the other day, they've radically changed their laws to force them as the owners of any tech invented in the country, are known to often steal technology... they won't care. if it makes them money they won't care, they would gladly block nintendo again to keep their dwindling resource of USD form leaving the country as well in order to keep funding their belt and road initiative in order to financially force other countries into their favor. now that SMC has been sanctioned by USA they aren't gonna care how they get that money for sure


----------



## godreborn (Oct 2, 2020)

the irony that Gary's last name is Bowser.


----------



## SoulOfGazza (Oct 2, 2020)

I did tell you all this was on the way

Who knows best now ?

Bet Max and Bowser wished they hadn't ripped me off now


----------



## TunaKetchup (Oct 2, 2020)

SoulOfGazza said:


> I did tell you all this was on the way
> 
> Who knows best now ?
> 
> Bet Max and Bowser wished they hadn't ripped me off now



I'm sure they will write you an apology letter ASAP


----------



## th3joker (Oct 2, 2020)

Gary opa was the biggest scumbag in every scene he put his nose into. Maxconsole was a great site till he fucked it over.i rember all the billshit he did in the psp scene. He was the reason trojan brickers were put in place of dark alex psp cfw. He is the guy who put drm on comunity found exploits. He is the guy who burns a house from inside down and just moves to a new one aka kills a scene.  Many people will cherish knowing he will be cornholed for atleast 10 years. Fuck you gary rip to his anus


----------



## yadspi (Oct 2, 2020)

Essasetic said:


> Also no, they can't do that to Atmosphere.


The atmosphere team could just retire if they feel like it.


----------



## th3joker (Oct 2, 2020)

TunaKetchup said:


> I'm sure they will write you an apology letter ASAP


Better thna swatting


----------



## XD2020 (Oct 2, 2020)

Hopefully Atmosphere is going to support Mariko soon, any guess when that might happen?


----------



## th3joker (Oct 2, 2020)

XD2020 said:


> Hopefully Atmosphere is going to support Mariko soon, any guess when that might happen?


Has to be a hard mod never a softmod like fuse gelee


----------



## aos10 (Oct 2, 2020)

i guess i'll start using Atmoshper from now on, i will miss the install nsp drom flash drive, one of the best features from SXOS.


----------



## th3joker (Oct 2, 2020)

godreborn said:


> the irony that Gary's last name is Bowser.


Its not


----------



## Ygolonac (Oct 2, 2020)

I have an SXOS, wtf do I do now? is there some way to keep playing Switch games on higher firmware without the SX getting updates?

Fuck Nintendo btw, never buying a nintendo product, if I do, it's used.


----------



## th3joker (Oct 2, 2020)

aos10 said:


> i guess i'll start using Atmoshper from now on, i will miss the install nsp drom flash drive, one of the best features from SXOS.


God forbid you have to do a extra step to save $60 per game


----------



## Unity150_magickavoxel (Oct 2, 2020)

Lol


----------



## leon315 (Oct 2, 2020)

peteruk said:


> Good luck getting Chen extradited from Shenzhen
> 
> I don't use the TX products and I know what they do has divided opinion massively in the community but I hate seeing people getting locked up for this kind of shit
> 
> Sad times and I really hope nobody who dislikes them comes out and glorifies these actions


Haven't you read the newz, won't you? it says clearly ALL 3 are arrested in SEATTLE, includes Chen.


----------



## godreborn (Oct 2, 2020)

th3joker said:


> Gary opa was the biggest scumbag in every scene he put his nose into. Maxconsole was a great site till he fucked it over.i rember all the billshit he did in the psp scene. He was the reason trojan brickers were put in place of dark alex psp cfw. He is the guy who put drm on comunity found exploits. He is the guy who burns a house from inside down and just moves to a new one aka kills a scene.  Many people will cherish knowing he will be cornholed for atleast 10 years. Fuck you gary rip to his anus


Think he might've been behind true blue on the ps3 as well.


----------



## GatoFiestero (Oct 2, 2020)

"These arrests should send a message to would-be pirates that the FBI does not consider these crimes to be a game."

roflmao


----------



## th3joker (Oct 2, 2020)

godreborn said:


> Think he might've been behind true blue on the ps3 as well.


He was


----------



## Essasetic (Oct 2, 2020)

yadspi said:


> The atmosphere team could just retire if they feel like it.


Which yeah, they could. But, Nintendo can't take the project down.


----------



## musmanzafar (Oct 2, 2020)

For some strange reason, Astral Chain only works on SX OS for me (super xci). I can't get it to work on Atmosphere no matter what (all other games work). Would love to have both cfw available. The hatred against TX is strange. They didn't force anyone to buy their license. You can go free route (atm) or can have both like me. Anyway, not having options is bad. And what if atm devs stop updating it in the future? People here are so petty to celebrate the death of choices


----------



## Worldblender (Oct 2, 2020)

I do have a question that spawned from this: will there be a free/open-source hardware version  of the modchip that can be used for more legitimate purposes? Otherwise, there may not be another way for a while for patched units and Switch Lites.


----------



## aos10 (Oct 2, 2020)

Shalashaska98 said:


> It's funny that this happened the same day Resident Evil 3 Remake for pc has been cracked...


lol, what a coincendance, i just saw it today and then saw this.


----------



## HideoKojima (Oct 2, 2020)

We never know maybe someone will take over and change the name from SXOS to "Yet another switch CFW"


----------



## th3joker (Oct 2, 2020)

musmanzafar said:


> For some strange reason, Astral Chain only works on SX OS for me (super xci). I can't get it to work on Atmosphere no matter what (all other games work). Would love to have both cfw available. The hatred against TX is strange. They didn't force anyone to buy their license. You can go free route (atm) or can have both like me. Anyway, not having options is bad. And what if atm devs stop updating it in the future? People here are so petty to celebrate the death of choices


Your a brainwashed puppet to think they dont purposly try to milk idiots to line their wallets.


----------



## peteruk (Oct 2, 2020)

leon315 said:


> Haven't you read the newz, won't you? it says clearly ALL 3 are arrested in SEATTLE, includes Chen.



Indicted 3, arrested 2


----------



## yadspi (Oct 2, 2020)

Essasetic said:


> Which yeah, they could. But, Nintendo can't take the project down.


I meant that this news COULD scare them off...hope not


----------



## Karones (Oct 2, 2020)

Headlines like the one from the Verge will confuse a lot of people and I love it


----------



## GatoFiestero (Oct 2, 2020)

godreborn said:


> the irony that Gary's last name is Bowser.


----------



## zoogie (Oct 2, 2020)

Hells Malice said:


> Looks like Bubba will be exploiting a vulnerability in their bums in federal prison


There will be penetration testing in the penitentiaries of our penal system indeed.

I'm going to hell for saying that


----------



## musmanzafar (Oct 2, 2020)

th3joker said:


> Your a brainwashed puppet to think they dont purposly try to milk idiots to line their wallets.



What milking? You can play all the games on Atmosphere. Have better homebrew and emulatora support there. Everything is better on Atm. If someone chooses SX OS for convince, why it hurts you? They are not paying via your cc for another option


----------



## aos10 (Oct 2, 2020)

i hope someone leak thier code so thier OS will be ported.


----------



## xxNathanxx (Oct 2, 2020)

Just chiming in to say go to hell, garyopa and go to hell, shitty enablers who allowed (and even encouraged) him to continue posting on this website, letting him put his bullshit front, right and center. Hopefully whoever takes the power vacuum left behind isn't as big of a conman.

On the other hand, this again shows that the US is exempt from international law, which is not nice news.


----------



## shanefromoz (Oct 2, 2020)

th3joker said:


> God forbid you have to do a extra step to save $60 per game


What is the extra step


----------



## HideoKojima (Oct 2, 2020)

Karones said:


> Headlines like the one from the Verge will confuse a lot of people and I love it


It's called clickbait


----------



## zoogie (Oct 2, 2020)

aos10 said:


> i hope someone leak thier code so thier OS will be ported.


https://github.com/Atmosphere-NX/Atmosphere


----------



## KingVamp (Oct 2, 2020)

I'm sorry, I haven't been following at all, why do people hate this Gary guy?


----------



## Flame (Oct 2, 2020)

zoogie said:


> There will be penetration testing in the penitentiaries of our penal system indeed.
> 
> I'm going to hell for saying that



they better protect they crack.


----------



## ganons (Oct 2, 2020)

Next will be those pirate sites.


----------



## Essasetic (Oct 2, 2020)

One thing I do find interesting is how Garyopa mentions the time he tried to get m4xw to cooperate with TX and how he "sent his work to a rival hacking group" when m4xw refused and worked with libretro instead.


----------



## ChaosEternal (Oct 2, 2020)

I haven't seen anyone mention this, but the press release seems to confirm that TX was indeed behind Gateway all along.


> From approximately June 2013 through August 2020, Team Xecuter used a variety of product names for its devices, such as the Gateway 3DS, the Stargate, the TrueBlue Mini, the Classic2Magic, and the SX line of devices that included the SX OS, the SX Pro, the SX Lite, and the SX Core.


----------



## th3joker (Oct 2, 2020)

shanefromoz said:


> What is the extra step


 to use a usb cable or a sd card reader.


----------



## aos10 (Oct 2, 2020)

zoogie said:


> https://github.com/Atmosphere-NX/Atmosphere


i know, but can i use flash drive using Atmosphere?
i don't even care about xci.
using usb cable is extra step, i don't want  the hassle to hook my PC and other app to it.


----------



## Zangetsu276 (Oct 2, 2020)

RIP SXOS updates. Guess I'm moving to atmosphere when the next FW update rolls out.


----------



## RichardTheKing (Oct 2, 2020)

Yet another reason why launch-model Switches are still king, along with the ability to hook them up to TVs and have a proper resolution and sound quality.

So now both Kosmos and SX OS are effectively kaput...that's unfortunate; it's now all down to Atmosphere.


----------



## th3joker (Oct 2, 2020)

musmanzafar said:


> What milking? You can play all the games on Atmosphere. Have better homebrew and emulatora support there. Everything is better on Atm. If someone chooses SX OS for convince, why it hurts you? They are not paying via your cc for another option


You can lead a horse to water but u cant convince the horse is a horse. This is why cults exist. People like to be told how to think. Your one of those people.


----------



## harryoke (Oct 2, 2020)

Just thought I'd pop in.. I always knew this would happen that's why I retired a few years ago. @Bubba omg.. you might have to get a real job now... incoming New CFW for Gary in prison Cock Forced Within ... his anus


----------



## peteruk (Oct 2, 2020)

Essasetic said:


> One thing I do find interesting is how Garyopa mentions the time he tried to get m4xw to cooperate with TX and how he "sent his work to a rival hacking group" when m4xw refused and worked with libretro instead.
> View attachment 226849



that line doesn't look good at all


----------



## shanefromoz (Oct 2, 2020)

aos10 said:


> i know, but can i use flash drive using Atmosphere?
> i don't even care about xci.
> using usb cable is extra step, i don't want  the hassle to hook my PC and other app to it.


I believe you can install over usb using tinfoil and can also install xci files


----------



## masagrator (Oct 2, 2020)

aos10 said:


> i know, but can i use flash drive using Atmosphere?


You can't. There is fsp-usb, but it needs special treatment with each new breaking update for Atmosphere-libs and homebrew needs to implement it. So that's why is not public, only for test purposes and people who knows what they are doing.


----------



## Essasetic (Oct 2, 2020)

peteruk said:


> that line doesn't look good at all


Hmm, yeah I was thinking about that. Doesn't really cast a positive light on m4xw if what Gary is saying is true.


----------



## aos10 (Oct 2, 2020)

shanefromoz said:


> I believe you can install over usb using tinfoil and can also install xci files


i know this but this is still a hassle, i need to hook up my PC to my switch using USB cable and run the app on both sides and hope it will works.
some times it won't work.


----------



## Purple_Shyguy (Oct 2, 2020)

shanefromoz said:


> I believe you can install over usb using tinfoil and can also install xci files



Installing xci defeats the entire point of xci


----------



## th3joker (Oct 2, 2020)

Essasetic said:


> Hmm, yeah I was thinking about that. Doesn't really cast a positive light on m4xw if what Gary is saying is true.


Lol yall sad that gary got fucked? And sxos is going to shit? Can i drink your tears? They are the sweetest when fresh


----------



## chrisrlink (Oct 2, 2020)

Essasetic said:


> Hmm, yeah I was thinking about that. Doesn't really cast a positive light on m4xw if what Gary is saying is true.


nah i feel he's lying to throw him under the bus cause he said no it would be easy to lie in hopes of getting a lighter sentance even if the info isn't true


----------



## Bimmel (Oct 2, 2020)

Fuck. This is really bad.

I hope there comes a new method to run xci without install.


----------



## PalomPorom (Oct 2, 2020)

Can Nintendo go after soft mod devs or is it only when they make money off of exploits and hacks? 

Sent from my toaster running Rebug


----------



## musmanzafar (Oct 2, 2020)

th3joker said:


> Lol yall sad that gary got fucked? And sxos is going to shit? Can i drink your tears? They are the sweetest when fresh



Are you really that thick or just trying really hard to be? You seem absolutely unreal. Hating people for what they purchase. You must hate all of the population then because people don't like to live by your rules obviously


----------



## GatoFiestero (Oct 2, 2020)

Victorzer said:


> If you're celebrating or making fun of this, you are a scum. This is gonna be a huge impact for the CFW scene. TX may have taken bad choices in the past, but you can't deny they have contributed for so long to the community. even if you don't support them, everyone loses with this situation.



I've always thought that stealing Atmosphere software and making SX OS shit to make money out of it is being motherfuckers.
I'll tell you I'm not happy, but everyone knew it was a matter of time. The same are the idiots who charge access to get roms.

Don't be too smart with your pseudo-morals dude.


----------



## Essasetic (Oct 2, 2020)

th3joker said:


> Lol yall sad that gary got fucked? And sxos is going to shit? Can i drink your tears? They are the sweetest when fresh


Is this directed at me? If so, then no. I don't agree with the ethics of TX and they definitely had it coming. I also dislike Garyopa. There's no denying they made advancements in some areas of the scene but they got too comfortable for their own good.



chrisrlink said:


> nah i feel he's lying to throw him under the bus cause he said no it would be easy to lie in hopes of getting a lighter sentance even if the info isn't true


Yeah, that's most likely what he's done. Likely trying to get a plea bargain by ratting out everyone he's worked with and throwing everyone else under to make himself look as good as possible.


----------



## nWo (Oct 2, 2020)

It's okay to see this as a company hunting for their copyrighted material and all that drama, it's legal, I can understand that. But to be celebrating the fact that some people got canned? That is really low.


----------



## the_randomizer (Oct 2, 2020)

Maybe they should've invested time into making permanent and easy to install softmods


----------



## Rikua (Oct 2, 2020)

While it was a good ride, this was inevitable, as is the case with 90% of all modchip designers/resellers. Everyone can hate as much as they want. These are the very same people who owned an r4 for DS and buy stuff like the Everdrive and still find a way to try and feel superior because they are "Free" pirates. The important thing to take from this is that everyone just lost a team to find a potential future software exploit/hardware exploit on Next-gen hardware, this includes Switch Pro.


----------



## musmanzafar (Oct 2, 2020)

aos10 said:


> i know this but this is still a hassle, i need to hook up my PC to my switch using USB cable and run the app on both sides and hope it will works.
> some times it won't work.




It works for me for all the games except Astral Chain. I have 100% success rate of installing games via Godleaf/Quark. You need to have latest sigpatches


----------



## SterneSchreien (Oct 2, 2020)

Crap... I liked how SXOS worked compared to atmo & co.


----------



## ChaoticCinnabon (Oct 2, 2020)

I'm gonna be honest, i'm both happy and sad about this one. the thing that concerns me is how v2 chips will work now. Xecuter was shitty and we KNOW they're behind many other sketchy hardmods but well, they did do some things good for the scene...gotta hope boot.dat gets figured out so when atmosphere gains markio support i can just do a quick swap.


----------



## peteruk (Oct 2, 2020)

nWo said:


> It's okay to see this as a company hunting for their copyrighted material and all that drama, it's legal, I can understand that. But to be celebrating the fact that some people got canned? That is really low.



I said this in my very first post on this thread mate, never wanna see people go to jail for fcuking this shit.   Lock up the molesters, rapists, murderer's etc... first ffs


----------



## brickmii82 (Oct 2, 2020)

zoogie said:


> There will be penetration testing in the penitentiaries of our penal system indeed.
> 
> I'm going to hell for saying that


Why? It’s legal with proper consent.


----------



## [Truth] (Oct 2, 2020)

th3joker said:


> Gary opa was the biggest scumbag in every scene he put his nose into. Maxconsole was a great site till he fucked it over.i rember all the billshit he did in the psp scene. He was the reason trojan brickers were put in place of dark alex psp cfw. He is the guy who put drm on comunity found exploits. He is the guy who burns a house from inside down and just moves to a new one aka kills a scene.  Many people will cherish knowing he will be cornholed for atleast 10 years. Fuck you gary rip to his anus


Yep, fuck him.
Fuck him for his TrueBlue DRM bullshit in the PS3 scene.
Ha, karma exists in the end.


----------



## weatMod (Oct 2, 2020)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> Atmosphere isn't selling products with a sole intent of circumventing copyright protection like TX.



but they are not , nowhere does it say SXOS is ONLY for the purpose of loading backups
 SXOS has a homebrew menu  it's not  for the SOUL PURPOSE of loading backups


----------



## Sizednochi (Oct 2, 2020)

Victorzer said:


> If you're celebrating or making fun of this, you are a scum.


So people are scum if they celebrate criminals getting arrested? Lmao what kinda logic is that. It's like you hold piracy into such high standards. I pirate everything and I think this is hilarious. Never used anything from them, thank god.


----------



## Bimmel (Oct 2, 2020)

nWo said:


> It's okay to see this as a company hunting for their copyrighted material and all that drama, it's legal, I can understand that. But to be celebrating the fact that some people got canned? That is really low.


Agreed. What some people are saying here makes me wanna puke.

Justice was served. But to say that someone will get fucked in prison or something is just cruel.


----------



## lukands (Oct 2, 2020)

If there is still $$$ to be made won`t the China team players still keep it SX going?


----------



## weatMod (Oct 2, 2020)

TunaKetchup said:


> Switch Lite owners in shambles
> 
> The people who are celebrating this are lame
> 
> The scene took a big hit today.


switch ite SX lite owner
 but can't we just use  SX lite chip to load a free CFW and load a current  emunand with patches if we don't see anymore SXOS updates


----------



## musmanzafar (Oct 2, 2020)

Sizednochi said:


> So people are scum if they celebrate criminals getting arrested? Lmao what kinda logic is that. It's like you hold piracy into such high standards. I pirate everything and I think this is hilarious. Never used anything from them, thank god.



Thieves talking about high moral grounds. The irony


----------



## shanefromoz (Oct 2, 2020)

I feel sorry for the people who just hard modded there switches with sxos mod chip. How will they get updates now


----------



## Sizednochi (Oct 2, 2020)

shanefromoz said:


> I feel sorry for the people who just hard modded there switches with sxos mod chip. How will they get updates now


I think they deserve it. Paying for piracy is the most stupid thing ever.


----------



## Flying Scotsman (Oct 2, 2020)

MachRc said:


> RIP SXOS,
> 
> 
> hopefully someone will update their bootdat once we go past 10.2.0



Highly likely this isn't going to happen as it's closed source - i.e only TX have access to it. If TX disappear, so does SX.



WaffleRaccoon said:


> What did Team Executor do wrong? I'm not going to defend them or anything but they've been doing Nintendo Console Modding for like years I think so what happened that got them arrested?



Selling devices and software to bypass anti-piracy measures.

Now if it were free, Ninty couldn't sting them for wire fraud charges but they could still get them for circumventing anti-piracy measures (which is a lesser charge). The wire fraud charge is meant to be a pretty serious indictment in the courts so they won't get off lightly if convicted.



Worldblender said:


> I do have a question that spawned from this: will there be a free/open-source hardware version  of the modchip that can be used for more legitimate purposes? Otherwise, there may not be another way for a while for patched units and Switch Lites.



I remember reading the Atmosphere devs were looking into making an open source mod chip but haven't seen it mentioned in a while.



Shalashaska98 said:


> We never know maybe someone will take over and change the name from SXOS to "Yet another switch CFW"



Highly likely. Happens a lot in P2Cs for games (cheat devs are sued, they either sell the source and it's rebranded or they rebrand just before they suspect a lawsuit is filed so the company filing the lawsuit has to start again).



ganons said:


> Next will be those pirate sites.



They've already targeted pirate sites so they moved underground and/or onto torrent sites.

If the music and film industry, with a huge pot of money which dwarfs Nintendo's, has issues taking down torrent sites - you can bet Nintendo won't even try.


----------



## musmanzafar (Oct 2, 2020)

Sizednochi said:


> I think they deserve it. Paying for piracy is the most stupid thing ever.



Well they didn't have any other options, do they?


----------



## Viri (Oct 2, 2020)

Veho said:


> Can someone explain this one to us laymen?


The reason you see a shit ton of bed stores in the US, and why art sells for so much.


----------



## donaldgx (Oct 2, 2020)

cut one head, two more will pop up ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## Rikua (Oct 2, 2020)

Sizednochi said:


> I think they deserve it. Paying for piracy is the most stupid thing ever.


Yet, it has existed since the dawn of modding. This place cracks me up, you do know that this is GBAtemp right? They used to advertise selling GBA and DS modchips lol Let's not forget DRM on games. Back in the day they had PHYSICAL devices you had to plug into your printer port to run said game.


----------



## Kubas_inko (Oct 2, 2020)

Where's @garyopa ?
He always liked doing TX news/announcements...


----------



## shanefromoz (Oct 2, 2020)

Kubas_inko said:


> Where's @garyopa ?
> He always liked doing TX news/announcements...


Are you being a troll


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Oct 2, 2020)

NO CP FOUND THIS TIME, HUH?


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Oct 2, 2020)

For profit piracy is a sinking ship. Remember that matey's


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Oct 2, 2020)

weatMod said:


> but they are not , nowhere does it say SXOS is ONLY for the purpose of loading backups
> SXOS has a homebrew menu  it's not  for the SOUL PURPOSE of loading backups


...k?

They weren't arrested for creating SX OS though, they were arrested for selling *physical devices purely designed to circumvent copyright protection.* AKA their modchips and flashcarts. Creating those devices and selling them are in fact illegal, and is the only reason they were arrested. Atmosphere devs haven't created any such device, they're not selling you anything, they simply created a free open source CFW, which is technically legal so long as you're not using any kind of copyrighted code in the creation of that CFW.


----------



## MadonnaProject (Oct 2, 2020)

Shouldn't american feds be going after rapists and murderers? But then again these are americans, logic rarely strikes.

Though us brits aren't doing great at that lately.


----------



## [Truth] (Oct 2, 2020)

musmanzafar said:


> Well they didn't have any other options, do they?


Buy the game?!
whatswrongwithyou.gif


----------



## alepman90 (Oct 2, 2020)

wait isn't Team Xecuter are Chinese group? and those who've been captured are nothing more than resellers and promoters


----------



## Kubas_inko (Oct 2, 2020)

shanefromoz said:


> Are you being a troll


Just being genuinely curious


----------



## the_randomizer (Oct 2, 2020)

Rikua said:


> Yet, it has existed since the dawn of modding. This place cracks me up, you do know that this is GBAtemp right? They used to advertise selling GBA and DS modchips lol Let's not forget DRM on games. Back in the day they had PHYSICAL devices you had to plug into your printer port to run said game.



Living in the past, totally productive


----------



## musmanzafar (Oct 2, 2020)

[Truth] said:


> Buy the game?!
> whatswrongwithyou.gif



You are in the wrong place matey


----------



## SuperDan (Oct 2, 2020)

Just Don't Drop The Soap Fella's .......


----------



## Flying Scotsman (Oct 2, 2020)

alepman90 said:


> wait isn't Team Xecuter are Chinese group? and those who've been captured are nothing more than resellers and promoters



No they're a multi-national team which is why some of them were arrested although good luck getting Chen indicted/extradited. Even without the tit-for-tat going on between the US and China, I doubt he'd be extradited anyway.

Because of this pretty much anyone who has worked for them in some capacity (either freelance for "features" or full time) will be targeted now as Ninty will put the case forward that they contributed to SX, and therefore have a hand in piracy which seems to be tacked on the side (the main indictment is the hardware mod chips and the secondary is SX).


----------



## Ev1l0rd (Oct 2, 2020)

Kubas_inko said:


> Where's @garyopa ?
> He always liked doing TX news/announcements...


He's arrested lol.

Gary Bowser from the arrest warrant = Gary OPA.

I guess MaxConsole is going to croak too now?


----------



## mbakley78 (Oct 2, 2020)

Bladexdsl said:


> that's it it's over nintendo have fucking won no more SX OS. game over man game over....
> now everyone has to use crappy atmos and fuck around with patches, multiple programs and more bs just to get a fucking game to run. the plug and play days ARE OVER feel sorry for you all.



Do you actually think the people behind TX are that stupid they are not going anywhere. And also sure they had a backup plan incase anything like this did happen I am sure there is a lot more to them then 2-3 people I am sure they have ghost people that lay super low that no one knows about cmon now just think about it.


----------



## zoogie (Oct 2, 2020)

Ev1l0rd said:


> He's arrested lol.
> 
> Gary Bowser from the arrest warrant = Gary OPA.
> 
> I guess MaxConsole is going to croak too now?


I think that was a joke.


----------



## alepman90 (Oct 2, 2020)

lol is Gary bowser related to Doug Bowser? that's would be ironic


----------



## TunaKetchup (Oct 2, 2020)

mbakley78 said:


> Do you actually think the people behind TX are that stupid they are not going anywhere. And also sure they had a backup plan incase anything like this did happen I am sure there is a lot more to them then 2-3 people I am sure they have ghost people that lay super low that no one knows about cmon now just think about it.



Members of TX are in hiding now. 

If I had any involvement with TX I'd be throwing away all my pcs and harddrives right about now.


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Oct 2, 2020)

MadonnaProject said:


> Shouldn't american feds be going after rapists and murderers? But then again these are americans, logic rarely strikes.
> 
> Though us brits aren't doing great at that lately.


Maybe someday we'll realize it's a people problem. Oh well, I digress.


----------



## Flame (Oct 2, 2020)

mbakley78 said:


> Do you actually think the people behind TX are that stupid they are not going anywhere. And also sure they had a backup plan incase anything like this did happen I am sure there is a lot more to them then 2-3 people I am sure they have ghost people that lay super low that no one knows about cmon now just think about it.



what backup plan? this isn't the Illuminati. its dead jim


----------



## Flying Scotsman (Oct 2, 2020)

mbakley78 said:


> Do you actually think the people behind TX are that stupid they are not going anywhere. And also sure they had a backup plan incase anything like this did happen I am sure there is a lot more to them then 2-3 people I am sure they have ghost people that lay super low that no one knows about cmon now just think about it.



Like paid cheats for games it's likely they hire freelance devs if and when they're needed. TX retains a copy of the source the devs work on but usually the freelance devs don't have permanent access to it (to prevent leaks etc).

It's likely the core TX team is 2 - 3 people, but those who do the actual heavy lifting are just freelance which gives the illusion they're bigger than they actually are. This is usually employed as a cost saving measure as selling paid cheats (and presumably CFW) has really tight margins.


----------



## Teletron1 (Oct 3, 2020)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> Atmosphere isn't selling products with a sole intent of circumventing copyright protection like TX, Atmosphere devs will be just fine since creating CFW itself isn't illegal and they can't be arrested for it.



Sure they can in a NEW ORDER you got money to fight them ? Team X will get hit with punitive charges harder for profiting my advice it’s a new Corporate Strategy ever since Nintendo was able to have Japanese citizens arrested for modding now this .. next are scaring the little developers so hide your $hit cause the ninjas are coming


----------



## MadonnaProject (Oct 3, 2020)

Memoir said:


> Maybe someday we'll realize it's a people problem. Oh well, I digress.



In america rapes are up. Murders are up. Crime of all sorts is up.

And the feds are going after hackers to appease the multi-millionaire japs.


----------



## GatoFiestero (Oct 3, 2020)

They had already been warned. The only solution for these guys to be saved is for Nintendo to take over SX OS.


----------



## SkittleDash (Oct 3, 2020)

Welp. Would be lying if I said I didn't see this coming. It was going to happen sooner or later. Once a Switch update kills the CFW, SXOS will be no more. And these Switch updates are pretty common to kill CFW.


----------



## fvig2001 (Oct 3, 2020)

Welp, I wanted a modded Switch lite so I guess I probably won't be buying it unless someone leaks TX's source code and continues it.


----------



## HideoKojima (Oct 3, 2020)

Almost thought that ninty closed Gbatemp following SX arrest.


----------



## ChaoticCinnabon (Oct 3, 2020)

I thought the same lmao. for us with v2's and cores installed are we fucked?


----------



## ombus (Oct 3, 2020)

linuxares said:


> They most likely won't. They would have sent a C&D ages ago if so.


They would have caught the sxos people ages ago by that logic too...they where fine just till now.


----------



## linuxares (Oct 3, 2020)

ombus said:


> They would have caught the sxos people ages ago by that logic too...they where fine just till now.


Crime vs a hobby project?


----------



## ombus (Oct 3, 2020)

linuxares said:


> Crime vs a hobby project?


your "hobby project" users are 95% for piracy too with simple patches and dont give me the excuse one comes with nintendo code and the other not.. atmos breaks nintendo security.


----------



## weatMod (Oct 3, 2020)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> ...k?
> 
> They weren't arrested for creating SX OS though, they were arrested for selling *physical devices purely designed to circumvent copyright protection.* AKA their modchips and flashcarts. Creating those devices and selling them are in fact illegal, and is the only reason they were arrested. Atmosphere devs haven't created any such device, they're not selling you anything, they simply created a free open source CFW, which is technically legal so long as you're not using any kind of copyrighted code in the creation of that CFW.



"*purely designed to circumvent copyright protection"
again no ,   TX didn't do anything illegal
those chips are NOT "PURELY DESIGNED TO CIRCUMVENT COPYRIGHT PROTECTION"
they have other purposes  you can load linux you can load  Android   ,they can enable homebrew,  same for most of the flashcards
by that logic CD DVD BR burners should be illegal too because  you can use them to make copies of copyrighted  music,movies,software

*


----------



## Flying Scotsman (Oct 3, 2020)

ChaoticCinnabon said:


> I thought the same lmao. for us with v2's and cores installed are we fucked?


Unless they secretly update the firmware running on the hardware or someone else manages to do that - yes.


----------



## Smoker1 (Oct 3, 2020)

donaldgx said:


> cut one head, two more will pop up ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


Hail Hydra? LOL


----------



## mesmeriize (Oct 3, 2020)

Sx cfw should still work fine without updates if emunand is on version 10.2 or below. Even if you update the sysnand past 10.2 to play online and leave emunand as it is because they're seperate.

The only thing I don't see working on the emunand are future game updates and newer games requiring a newer firmware until there's a patch tool that makes the game get rid of the messages.

I think this is going to make modded lites that much more rarer and valuable.


----------



## Flying Scotsman (Oct 3, 2020)

ombus said:


> your "hobby project" users are 95% for piracy too with simple patches and dont give me the excuse one comes with nintendo code and the other not.. atmos breaks nintendo security.



Atmosphere is not being advertised as able to bypass the anti-piracy measures, SX is.

Atmosphere does not come pre-bundled with sig patches. SX has them baked in.

Atmosphere does not include a paid option - SX does and the paid option specifically is advertised to users as a way to play pirated games (via XCI support).

If Atmosphere:

Included sig patches in the download.
Had an option to pay for extended access to features.
Specifically advertised themselves as piracy enabling.
Included Nintendo code.
then yes they would have been sued a long time ago, but they don't so Nintendo hasn't got any legal standing when it comes to issuing a C&D. Clean room projects (such as Atmosphere) are in a copyright bubble. This is also the reason why projects like ReactOS (which is reverse engineering and reimplementing the Windows kernel) are still up even though they technically would break copyright/trademark law if they included copyrighted code (i.e code from the Windows XP leak).


----------



## Subtle Demise (Oct 3, 2020)

linuxares said:


> Crime vs a hobby project?


Bypassing copy protection is itself a felony under the DMCA, which needs repealed like yesterday.


----------



## SodaSoba (Oct 3, 2020)

Gary _*Bowser*_ irony nintendo managed to bag a guy named after a enemy they created


----------



## GatoFiestero (Oct 3, 2020)

ombus said:


> your "hobby project" users are 95% for piracy too with simple patches and dont give me the excuse one comes with nintendo code and the other not.. atmos breaks nintendo security.


where did you take that percentaje? 

Is GBA Temp a hobbie project like that? Or are we all devs


----------



## ChaoticCinnabon (Oct 3, 2020)

mesmeriize said:


> Sx cfw should still work fine without updates if emunand is on version 10.2 or below. Even if you update the sysnand past 10.2 to play online and leave emunand as it is because they're seperate.
> 
> The only thing I don't see working on the emunand are future game updates and newer games requiring a newer firmware until there's a patch tool that makes the game get rid of the messages.
> 
> I think this is going to make modded lites that much more rarer and valuable.


why would they be more valuable if CFW on them is gonna be well, dead unless someone manages to crack in and make updates? it's purely collector's at that point wouldn't you think?


----------



## HideoKojima (Oct 3, 2020)

mesmeriize said:


> Sx cfw should still work fine without updates if emunand is on version 10.2 or below. Even if you update the sysnand past 10.2 to play online and leave emunand as it is because they're seperate.
> 
> The only thing I don't see working on the emunand are future game updates and newer games requiring a newer firmware until there's a patch tool that makes the game get rid of the messages.
> 
> I think this is going to make modded lites that much more rarer and valuable.


lemme.guess u do have a modded lite right?


----------



## ombus (Oct 3, 2020)

gMendeZm said:


> where did you take that percentaje?
> 
> Is GBA Temp a hobbie project like that? Or are we all devs


from my imagination...i did not do a survey -.- ... 
the first thing people want a cfw is piracy then there other people that do buy the games but want to play backups so they need signature patches too.. then you have the one that put atmos only for homebrew. if you expect to be the other way the you are wrong


----------



## 0x3000027E (Oct 3, 2020)

shanefromoz said:


> My belief is that sxos will still be updated via China. The main rep of the business will no longer be Gary but a new person.
> Im hoping anyways.


I think you are right friend. I don't believe this will be the end.


----------



## frankGT (Oct 3, 2020)

Does this mean 10.2.0 will be the last firmware to support xci loading? 

Is was good while it lasted, good quality hardware and software and excellent support. 

Hope they can move on with their lives after this...


----------



## HideoKojima (Oct 3, 2020)

Damn I just realized it's April 1st @garyopa still here?


----------



## jojo319 (Oct 3, 2020)

linuxares said:


> Uhm no.. no one dies of SXOS, please don't make this political.



Covid-19 is political?


----------



## ombus (Oct 3, 2020)

Flying Scotsman said:


> Atmosphere is not being advertised as able to bypass the anti-piracy measures, SX is.
> 
> Atmosphere does not come pre-bundled with sig patches. SX has them baked in.
> 
> ...


sxos was just fine till now so what ? nintendo didnt have legal standing too ? now does ? no... they can just do it tomorrow if they want
atmosphere breaks security.. and that excuse of atmos not having nintendo code is bad.
sxos gives you the password included.... atmosphere gives you a password breaker included..

heck...the sxos guys caught by the fbi can argue they used atmosphere code and what not and without that code they would have had harder if not impossible time to do all they did. then they will look at atmosphere too.


----------



## Flying Scotsman (Oct 3, 2020)

mesmeriize said:


> Sx cfw should still work fine without updates if emunand is on version 10.2 or below. Even if you update the sysnand past 10.2 to play online and leave emunand as it is because they're seperate.
> 
> The only thing I don't see working on the emunand are future game updates and newer games requiring a newer firmware until there's a patch tool that makes the game get rid of the messages.
> 
> I think this is going to make modded lites that much more rarer and valuable.



If you update your Sysnand your Emunand won't boot because Sept would have to be updated to match the updated Sysnand. Any baked in Kips would also break as you aren't able to update them like you can on other CFW's like Atmosphere.


----------



## mesmeriize (Oct 3, 2020)

ChaoticCinnabon said:


> why would they be more valuable if CFW on them is gonna be well, dead unless someone manages to crack in and make updates? it's purely collector's at that point wouldn't you think?


New cfw would certainly not work but everything we have now should still work fine. There's many people that would prefer the lite for its portability so I'm considering holding onto it and selling it when modded lites can no longer be found.
For my personal use, I have a v2 with chip and v1 with trinket so need to get rid of my v2 immediately.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Flying Scotsman said:


> If you update your Sysnand your Emunand won't boot because Sept would have to be updated to match the updated Sysnand. Any baked in Kips would also break as you aren't able to update them like you can on other CFW's like Atmosphere.


I don't believe that's true. I updated my sysnand to 10.2 and 10.1 emunand was working fine on sx. If other people can prove that's true, worst case scenario, I'd get rid of the emunand and have modded sysnand permanently offline


----------



## weatMod (Oct 3, 2020)

Flying Scotsman said:


> Unless they secretly update the firmware running on the hardware or someone else manages to do that - yes.


how so though ?
can't we just create emunand keep sysnand on  SX compatible FW, chainload atm from SX on compatible sysnand and boot latest supported atm emunand 
also  we could use NSC builder to patch nsp's/.xci's to run on lower FW


----------



## alepman90 (Oct 3, 2020)

Am I the only one who thinks this isn't a big of a hit for TX? Probably their business being harmed in US but they'll still 
active in China and EU and most 3rd world countries


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Oct 3, 2020)

Holy shit, that came out of nowhere, though I can't say it's unexpected. Considering they included illegal data in the boot.dat file, that gave Nintendo an easy way to go after them if they could be identified.

So, garyopa was part of TX all along? Guess it makes sense why he was always the one posting TX news on here and generally talking positively about them. I hesitate to use the word "shill", he wasn't in our faces about it or anything, he seemed like a nice guy.


----------



## Flying Scotsman (Oct 3, 2020)

ombus said:


> sxos was just fine till now so what ? nintendo didnt have legal standing too ? now does ? no... they can just do it tomorrow if they want
> atmosphere breaks security.. and that excuse of atmos not having nitnendo code is bad.
> sxos gives you the password included.... atmosphere gives you a password breaker included..
> 
> heck...the sxos guys caught by the fbi can argue they used atmosphere code and what not and without that code they would have had harder if not impossible time to do all they did. then they will look at atmosphere too.



It sounds like you're in denial and haven't read the indictment.

SX was on Ninty's radar for a while and if you read the indictment their main case against TX is the modchip side of the business. They've tacked SX on the side because while they would find it hard to sue purely on SX alone, bundling the 2 together (mod chip purpose built to bypass security measures and software to do the same) would pretty much guarantee the court sides with Nintendo and both SX and the hardware are taken down in 1 fell swoop.



> and that excuse of atmos not having nitnendo code is bad.



It isn't an excuse if it's the truth. Atmosphere is open source. Please find a line of code belonging to Nintendo specifically because guaranteed they've had their lawyers go over the entire project and they haven't found any evidence of that so please find an example and share it with the rest of us. Reimplementing functionality is not reusing Nintendo's code.



> sxos gives you the password included.... atmosphere gives you a password breaker included..



I don't think you quite understand how the encryption keys work in either CFW.

Atmosphere does not include the keys because that would be using Nintendo's own code and would fall under copyright infringement (i.e the cryptographic keys Geohot leaked and was sued for). Sept uses a pattern scanner to find the key in memory on the device and uses that pointer to decrypt the files required. Sharing a memory pattern is not copyright infringement hence why the project still survives to this day. You can verify this on the ReSwitched discord where SciresM discussed this.

According to reverse engineers - TX included the key baked in. They used Nintendo's own cryptographic key which falls under copyright infringement (see Geohot Vs Sony).



> heck...the sxos guys caught by the fbi can argue they used atmosphere code and what not and without that code they would have had harder if not impossible time to do all they did. then they will look at atmosphere too



Of course they'll look at Atmosphere but SX was a derivitive of Atmosphere with piracy specific features included (which are lacking in Atmosphere). Now if Atmosphere included those piracy features and TX just put their name to it then that would be a different story but that is not the case at all.


----------



## powman (Oct 3, 2020)

look at bowser getting foiled again...


----------



## alepman90 (Oct 3, 2020)

The Real Jdbye said:


> Holy shit, that came out of nowhere, though I can't say it's unexpected. Considering they included illegal data in the boot.dat file, that gave Nintendo an easy way to go after them if they could be identified.
> 
> So, garyopa was part of TX all along? Guess it makes sense why he was always the one posting TX news on here and generally talking positively about them. I hesitate to use the word "shill", he wasn't in our faces about it or anything, he seemed like a nice guy.


It seems he was a promoter and probably a major importer to NA, I'm not sure if he was really part of dev team or just a distributor 
Also, he's 51yo and this's his business for a while not just an amateur Nintendo targeted


----------



## Flying Scotsman (Oct 3, 2020)

mesmeriize said:


> I don't believe that's true. I updated my sysnand to 10.2 and 10.1 emunand was working fine on sx. If other people can prove that's true, worst case scenario, I'd get rid of the emunand and have modded sysnand permanently offline



Speaking from experience with Atmosphere's Emunand to be honest. I found updating the Sysnand and not Atmosphere (sept specifically) resulted in a bootloop due to Atmosphere being unable to decrypt the partitions/files needed to boot.



weatMod said:


> how so though ?
> can't we just create emunand keep sysnand on  SX compatible FW, chainload atm from SX on compatible sysnand and boot latest supported atm emunand
> also  we could use NSC builder to patch nsp's/.xci's to run on lower FW



I've seen some people manage to convert their SX emunands to Hekate/Atmosphere's implementation so it's possible and might be worth considering if TX don't release an update to SX when the next OFW update is out.


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 3, 2020)

Garyopa has been on this site a long time and has another site. Guess he won't be anymore. 

I didn't really think that Americans were running the thing. They were stupid to reverse engineer Nintendos console in America. It was evitable they would eventually be arrested.


----------



## Flying Scotsman (Oct 3, 2020)

ForgotWhoIam said:


> Garyopa has been on this site a long time and has another site. Guess he won't be anymore.
> 
> I didn't really think that Americans were running the thing. They were stupid to reverse engineer Nintendos console in America. It was evitable they would eventually be arrested.



They weren't in America though, that's why 2 of them have extradition orders against them (good luck extraditing Chen from China though).


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 3, 2020)

Flying Scotsman said:


> They weren't in America though, that's why 2 of them have extradition orders against them (good luck extraditing Chen from China though).



Oh I didn't read through it all I didn't know that. But Garyopa was arrested in Seattle.

Actually the first post on this thread says they were all arrested in Seattle. Why would they extradition?

Nevermind I see the two you're talking about now.


----------



## omegasoul6 (Oct 3, 2020)

This is so sad, let me play the world's smallest violin for them.


----------



## ut2k4master (Oct 3, 2020)

weatMod said:


> *by that logic CD DVD BR burners should be illegal too because  you can use them to make copies of copyrighted  music,movies,software
> *


drive manufacturers actually pay a small amount with each drive sold because they can be used to make copies


----------



## vvaitforme (Oct 3, 2020)

ı hope sx os updates based from china Or sx os done.


----------



## CompSciOrBust (Oct 3, 2020)

Y'all are happy about this but TX are the only ones willing to make mod chips for the new Switches. ReSwitched already said they want nothing to do with it and idk who else would. Besides what other group has a rich module to fund hardware research? Say what you want about their practices but if you care about the hackability of future consoles you should be saddened by this.



vvaitforme said:


> ı hope sx os updates based from china Or sx os done.


They're not. Don't know the SXOS dev very well but I spoke to him enough on the TX private chat to know he's not in China.

Edit: Although I'm also pretty sure he's not one of the three who were arrested either. We all knew who Gary is, it is a open secret that Max was involved in funding TX after Paul sold his shares, and the other guy is in China.


----------



## ChaoticCinnabon (Oct 3, 2020)

I just hope i can use atmosphere on my core later down the line, i don't need SXOS, just a working CFW solution on the core itself.


----------



## SANIC (Oct 3, 2020)

JuanMena said:


> NO CP FOUND THIS TIME, HUH?


That's The Cruelest thing I've seen that people are expecting for TX to be accused of.

The boat was clearly sinking from the getgo. The only thing I can say if it truly goes down, is good riddance. Paid piracy really grinds my gears.


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 3, 2020)

If Atmosphere didn't exist, the same people cheering for Team Xecuter's arrest would actually care.


----------



## weatMod (Oct 3, 2020)

ForgotWhoIam said:


> Garyopa has been on this site a long time and has another site. Guess he won't be anymore.
> 
> I didn't really think that Americans were running the thing. They were stupid to reverse engineer Nintendos console in America. It was evitable they would eventually be arrested.


i alwasy thought Gary was in  the  Dominican Republic


----------



## DbGt (Oct 3, 2020)

Sizednochi said:


> So people are scum if they celebrate criminals getting arrested? Lmao what kinda logic is that. It's like you hold piracy into such high standards. I pirate everything and I think this is hilarious. Never used anything from them, thank god.



Maybe "hypocrites" is the better word. Pirates celebrating that other pirates got arrested?? And not only regular pirates, but one of the only 2 teams working on switch, who made huge and unique advancements?? WTF? Whats to celebrate??

This affects everyone, TX was/is a very important team in the switch scene, this is a huge blow


----------



## Flying Scotsman (Oct 3, 2020)

ForgotWhoIam said:


> If Atmosphere didn't exist, the same people cheering for Team Xecuter's arrest would actually care.



If Atmosphere didn't exist, SX would still be being developed (if at all) as SX uses Atmosphere at its core.

It's going to be interesting going forward as devs might be more wary of Ninty and their pack of overpaid lawyers (i.e they may turn their gaze to NSP installers next or may attempt to subpoena Google for users downloading NSPs from GDrive).


----------



## Purple_Shyguy (Oct 3, 2020)

It sucks that I'll have to downgrade to atmosphere now.


----------



## ChaoticCinnabon (Oct 3, 2020)

Purple_Shyguy said:


> It sucks that I'll have to downgrade to atmosphere now.


I wouldn't really consider it a downgrade imo


----------



## kerelenko (Oct 3, 2020)

Hopeful Atmosphere comes to Switch Lite and Mariko.


----------



## rmorris003 (Oct 3, 2020)

If you search Gary's name he had been arrested in 2008 for selling counterfeit dvds in Toronto and lots of mod chip install ads come up too. His company is also listed as being located in Toronto Canada.


----------



## Purple_Shyguy (Oct 3, 2020)

ChaoticCinnabon said:


> I wouldn't really consider it a downgrade imo



Going from being able to install .nsp, mount .xci and use HDD to only being able to install is a significant downgrade for me.


----------



## MasterJ360 (Oct 3, 2020)

This can be viewed as good news to Atmosphere fans, but it can be a threat to the hacking community if Nintendo wants to do more witch hunting. TX was their main target, but they really don't like any forms of hacking piracy or not.


----------



## ChaoticCinnabon (Oct 3, 2020)

Purple_Shyguy said:


> Going from being able to install .nsp, mount .xci and use HDD to only being able to install is a significant downgrade for me.


Nsps are the same damn thing at the end of the day to me, and HDD support is supported on atmosphere iirc


----------



## Purple_Shyguy (Oct 3, 2020)

MasterJ360 said:


> This can be viewed as good news to Atmosphere fans, but it can be a threat to the hacking community if Nintendo wants to do more witch hunting. TX was their main target, but they really don't like any forms of hacking piracy or not.


Why is it good news for Atmosphere users? Why do they give a fuck?


----------



## MasterJ360 (Oct 3, 2020)

Purple_Shyguy said:


> Why is it good news for Atmosphere users? Why do they give a fuck?


They have been shit posting sxos's demise since day 1 of its release in 2018


----------



## ChaoticCinnabon (Oct 3, 2020)

Purple_Shyguy said:


> Why is it good news for Atmosphere users? Why do they give a fuck?


SXOS used much of atmosphere's own code, which was very controversial.


----------



## Purple_Shyguy (Oct 3, 2020)

ChaoticCinnabon said:


> SXOS used much of atmosphere's own code, which was very controversial.



How does this affect atmosphere users?


----------



## Ygolonac (Oct 3, 2020)

This is going to be such a hassle, now I have to learn how atmosphere works and deal with its jank like XCI being trash and organize all my roms and saves and shit. Oh well, It has a good run, I got the SXOS when it was the only option for piracy.


----------



## ChaoticCinnabon (Oct 3, 2020)

Purple_Shyguy said:


> How does this affect atmosphere users?


How would you feel if code from something you worked on/really supported was stolen and used in a cfw that goes against the "Please no piracy" motto atmo tried to live with. a PAID cfw at that...I'll miss sxos somewhat but i know why the fuck i'm also happy to see it (likely) capsized.


----------



## linuxares (Oct 3, 2020)

Subtle Demise said:


> Bypassing copy protection is itself a felony under the DMCA, which needs repealed like yesterday.


Atmosphere isn't bypassing the TPM. The glitch is. (and I totally agree with you)



Shalashaska98 said:


> Damn I just realized it's April 1st @garyopa still here?


He is in jail in New Jersey. If you read the article posted as source. It clearly tells you exactly what happened.

According to Torrentfreak, Max was arrested in Canada and is going to get extradited to the US.


----------



## HideoKojima (Oct 3, 2020)

CompSciOrBust said:


> Y'all are happy about this but TX are the only ones willing to make mod chips for the new Switches. ReSwitched already said they want nothing to do with it and idk who else would. Besides what other group has a rich module to fund hardware research? Say what you want about their practices but if you care about the hackability of future consoles you should be saddened by this.
> 
> 
> They're not. Don't know the SXOS dev very well but I spoke to him enough on the TX private chat to know he's not in China.
> ...


Your comment will get you in trouble...


----------



## djnate27 (Oct 3, 2020)

Moral: If you want to make money off someone else’s hard work...well don’t.


----------



## ChaoticCinnabon (Oct 3, 2020)

linuxares said:


> Atmosphere isn't bypassing the TPM. The glitch is. (and I totally agree with you)
> 
> 
> He is in jail in New Jersey. If you read the article posted as source. It clearly tells you exactly what happened.
> ...


this is a great thing tbh, never liked max and the stuff he did and supported


----------



## MasterJ360 (Oct 3, 2020)

Purple_Shyguy said:


> How does this affect atmosphere users?


Its poetic justice basically.


----------



## Teletron1 (Oct 3, 2020)

weatMod said:


> "*purely designed to circumvent copyright protection"
> again no ,   TX didn't do anything illegal
> those chips are NOT "PURELY DESIGNED TO CIRCUMVENT COPYRIGHT PROTECTION"
> they have other purposes  you can load linux you can load  Android   ,they can enable homebrew,  same for most of the flashcards
> ...



no that’s not the way it works and movies are encrypted but back up copies are a grey area excluding movies but laws are region base


----------



## XD2020 (Oct 3, 2020)

th3joker said:


> Has to be a hard mod never a softmod like fuse gelee


If SXOS updates stop - will have to move over to something that’s getting updates.


mesmeriize said:


> Sx cfw should still work fine without updates if emunand is on version 10.2 or below. Even if you update the sysnand past 10.2 to play online and leave emunand as it is because they're seperate.
> 
> The only thing I don't see working on the emunand are future game updates and newer games requiring a newer firmware until there's a patch tool that makes the game get rid of the messages.
> 
> I think this is going to make modded lites that much more rarer and valuable.


maybe buy another switch now to get a current firmware and sx core chip to mod it? Have another system ready when atmosphere supports mariko?


----------



## Soulsilve2010 (Oct 3, 2020)

Wow Ninty sure gets booty blasted over piracy, don't remember this much crying over the 3DS though.


----------



## Purple_Shyguy (Oct 3, 2020)

ChaoticCinnabon said:


> How would you feel if code from something you worked on/really supported was stolen and used in a cfw that goes against the "Please no piracy" motto atmo tried to live with. a PAID cfw at that...I'll miss sxos somewhat but i know why the fuck i'm also happy to see it (likely) capsized.



Who the fuck cares? We're all pirating games here. The idea we should give a shit if some homebrew code gets lifted by some other group is laughable when your pirating thousands of dollars of games.

I couldn't give a shit if 100% of TXOS code was stolen.


----------



## Ygolonac (Oct 3, 2020)

I don't know why people are sperging so hard over paid piracy. Like didn't it cost like less than a game and it gets updates for years? It's not like they are charging a subscription fee or something. The 50$ was well worth just the few months when SXOS was the only option/only safe option to avoid bricking when it first came out. I mean don't groups that don't charge have pay pigs that donate to their patreon or whatever? I never felt the SXOS cost was anti-consumer/unreasonable or unprincipled. It was a very fair price for the product they were offering me, unlike actually buying software.

really sad because these were talented and motivated devs. Mostly worried about the future of hacked consoles. Thankfully it's really more of an annoyance for switch since we have good alternatives. I don't know if we will get CFW as timely next gen and I was hoping to crack PS5 asap.


----------



## the_randomizer (Oct 3, 2020)

Ygolonac said:


> I don't know why people are sperging so hard over paid piracy. Like didn't it cost like less than a game and it gets updates for years? It's not like they are charging a subscription fee or something. The 50$ was well worth just the few months when SXOS was the only option/only safe option to avoid bricking when it first came out. I mean don't groups that don't charge have pay pigs that donate to their patreon or whatever? I never felt the SXOS cost was anti-consumer/unreasonable or unprincipled. It was a very fair price for the product they were offering me, unlike actually buying software.



Using the term sperging, wow, that's a stupid thing to say. How much are they paying you to suck up to them?


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 3, 2020)

Some of you are such hypocrites yet you probably don't even realize it yourselves. You're mad that SX OS "pirated" Atmosphere while you're "pirating" Nintendo games. Oh the irony.

In before reply "I don't pirate"

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Purple_Shyguy said:


> Who the fuck cares? We're all pirating games here. The idea we should give a shit if some homebrew code gets lifted by some other group is laughable when your pirating thousands of dollars of games.
> 
> I couldn't give a shit if 100% of TXOS code was stolen.



It's people being on their high horse while they turn around and do the same thing they're mad at SX OS for, pirating.


----------



## seany1990 (Oct 3, 2020)

Is it possible for the sx core users to migrate to atmosphere?


----------



## mattyxarope (Oct 3, 2020)

seany1990 said:


> Is it possible for the sx core users to migrate to atmosphere?


Not on Mariko, not yet. Maybe never now. It's completely up in the air currently.


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Oct 3, 2020)

SANIC said:


> That's The Cruelest thing I've seen that people are expecting for TX to be accused of.
> 
> The boat was clearly sinking from the getgo. The only thing I can say if it truly goes down, is good riddance. Paid piracy really grinds my gears.



PAYING FOR PIRACY? 
WHI THE F PAYS TO PIRATE?


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 3, 2020)

seany1990 said:


> Is it possible for the sx core users to migrate to atmosphere?



There's a better chance of Nintendo and Team Xecuter merging.


----------



## XD2020 (Oct 3, 2020)

Anyone holding on to a sx core or lite chip I guess needs to grab their license real quick. Sucks the process to get it requires a full soldering job.


----------



## Pickle_Rick (Oct 3, 2020)

ChaosEternal said:


> I haven't seen anyone mention this, but the press release seems to confirm that TX was indeed behind Gateway all along.


It also confirms Gateway and Stargate were the same team.


----------



## ombus (Oct 3, 2020)

Was not on latest sxos version.. just got it... funny how the page still up


----------



## Ygolonac (Oct 3, 2020)

Pickle_Rick said:


> It also confirms Gateway and Stargate were the same team.


never even heard of stargate, where they sky3ds too?


----------



## HideoKojima (Oct 3, 2020)

ombus said:


> Was not on latest sxos version.. just got it... funny how the page still up


I've heard the page is monitored now, hope you used vpn


----------



## ombus (Oct 3, 2020)

Shalashaska98 said:


> I've heard the page is monitored now, hope you used vpn


lol..just for downloading the file cant do anything.. it does not mean one does piracy.. what if i want to poke around ?


----------



## HideoKojima (Oct 3, 2020)

ombus said:


> lol..just for downloading the file cant do anything.. it does not mean one does piracy.. what if i want to poke around ?


Just joking haha


----------



## xtrem3x (Oct 3, 2020)

"_The three indicted members are just a minority of the total group. According to the US authorities, *there are more than a dozen Team-Xecuter members scattered around the world*. These members help to code and create the Nintendo hacks, but they are also suspected of being involved in the production and sale of these devices._"

They might not be dead, might be just a setback, time will tell.

They have a huge customer base so it is likely one or a few of the other members will simply take over and carry it on after a quiet period while the dust settles


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 3, 2020)

I just downloaded the latest sxos and nothing has happened.

Excuse me a second, someone's knocking at the door. I'm not expecting anybody.....


----------



## ombus (Oct 3, 2020)

ForgotWhoIam said:


> I just downloaded the latest sxos and nothing has happened.
> 
> Excuse me a second, someone's knocking at the door. I'm not expecting anybody.....


yep i think this is not that big of a deal like how we think.. pages still up.. both sxos and xcuter team page too.. forum etc.


----------



## Tenny (Oct 3, 2020)

so are the users with the SX Core & Lite f*** up? :/


----------



## Pickle_Rick (Oct 3, 2020)

weatMod said:


> "*purely designed to circumvent copyright protection"
> again no ,   TX didn't do anything illegal
> those chips are NOT "PURELY DESIGNED TO CIRCUMVENT COPYRIGHT PROTECTION"
> they have other purposes  you can load linux you can load  Android   ,they can enable homebrew,  same for most of the flashcards
> ...


SX OS has Nintendo SDK code in it for rom loading. That's illegal.


----------



## MasterJ360 (Oct 3, 2020)

Tenny said:


> so are the users with the SX Core & Lite f*** up? :/


No. Firmware support is questionable as the sxos site is still up


----------



## HideoKojima (Oct 3, 2020)

xtrem3x said:


> "_The three indicted members are just a minority of the total group. According to the US authorities, *there are more than a dozen Team-Xecuter members scattered around the world*. These members help to code and create the Nintendo hacks, but they are also suspected of being involved in the production and sale of these devices._"
> 
> They might not be dead, might be just a setback, time will tell.
> 
> They have a huge customer base so it is likely one or a few of the other members will simply take over and carry it on after a quiet period while the dust settles


I'm sure they meant the jig sellers lol


----------



## weatMod (Oct 3, 2020)

Pickle_Rick said:


> SX OS has Nintendo SDK code in it for rom loading. That's illegal.


it's not being sold though
the chip is sold to you the software   does not come with it
you have to get it it's not in th ebox or on the chip


----------



## ChaoticCinnabon (Oct 3, 2020)

Why do i hear stereotypical ninja noises followed by nintendo startup sounds...?


----------



## Tenny (Oct 3, 2020)

MasterJ360 said:


> No. Firmware support is questionable as the sxos site is still up



thx for your quick response.
but should this be an issue? can't i use any other CFW? i've only read that it does not work on the mariko chip but i have the old switch (which is unfortunately not hackable via SX Pro) but i could be wrong.. which i am probably lul

Bought mine 3 days ago and it's on the way.. that f** sucks


----------



## ChaoticCinnabon (Oct 3, 2020)

Tenny said:


> thx for your quick response.
> but should this be an issue? can't i use any other CFW? i've only read that it does not work on the mariko chip but i have the old switch (which is unfortunately not hackable via SX Pro)
> 
> Bought mine 3 days ago and it's on the way.. that f** sucks


If you mean cfw on markio just hope other tx members collect back up or reswitched lets out the markio update when they finish it


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 3, 2020)

So maybe this is a bad time to ask....but can we expect Flycast on SX OS any time soon?


----------



## Pickle_Rick (Oct 3, 2020)

weatMod said:


> it's not being sold though
> the chip is sold to you the software   does not come with it
> you have to get it it's not in th ebox or on the chip


They charge for software licenses. The fuck do you mean?


----------



## linuxares (Oct 3, 2020)

All websites as far as I know works fine. They haven't been seized of  yet.


----------



## Tenny (Oct 3, 2020)

ChaoticCinnabon said:


> If you mean cfw on markio just hope other tx members collect back up or reswitched lets out the markio update when they finish it



no no i have the Old Switch v1 so this should work with the SX Core right?


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Oct 3, 2020)

JuanMena said:


> PAYING FOR PIRACY?
> WHI THE F PAYS TO PIRATE?


People who pay for VPNs.


----------



## Flying Scotsman (Oct 3, 2020)

weatMod said:


> it's not being sold though
> the chip is sold to you the software   does not come with it
> you have to get it it's not in th ebox or on the chip



The SX key is sold to you which unlocks this functionality. That's all the court needs to know to refer to SX as a "paid piracy enabler."

This lawsuit is primarily targeting the chips themselves as they bypass hardware restrictions to prevent piracy. SX has been tacked on the side so they can take down both with 1 lawsuit.


----------



## DinohScene (Oct 3, 2020)

Oh how the mighty have fallen.

Bye gary.


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 3, 2020)

jojo319 said:


> Covid-19 is political?


Sadly in the United States it has. And so has masks. country is kinda aloof to say the least.


----------



## TrumpsBallz (Oct 3, 2020)

You can still get free games.  Just takes a little more work.

Scalp a bunch of Xbox's and PS5's - then you can have any console free and all the games you want.  Merry Christmas!


----------



## Haymose (Oct 3, 2020)

They were charging people for a license to piracy. They are beyond f****ed. Atmosphere is not the same thing, it blows my mind people here still don't understand that.


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 3, 2020)

also should I mention atmosphere doesn't enable piracy? On it's own, no it doesn't enable piracy. You still have to download sign patches separately. And so they can't really tackle atmosphere.


----------



## gamerboy1995 (Oct 3, 2020)

I was just about to buy a switch. Guess that SX isn't even an option now.


----------



## dangopig (Oct 3, 2020)

I was not expecting this!


----------



## mUppenbart (Oct 3, 2020)

Does this mean an ending to SX-family, or are there people working behing the curtains to maintain their line of products?


----------



## UltraDolphinRevolution (Oct 3, 2020)

Ironically this thread contains more homophobia than any other and it is approved by all sides.


----------



## TrumpsBallz (Oct 3, 2020)

gamerboy1995 said:


> I was just about to buy a switch. Guess that SX isn't even an option now.


If you buy one now and mod it, chances are good you'll be able to switch over to atmosphere soon anyway.


----------



## SSG Vegeta (Oct 3, 2020)

TunaKetchup said:


> Still SX OS
> 
> Even if it never gets updated again it still works for many firmswares and many many Nintendo games



I hope that we get a cfw for the Switch that doesn't require a hardware mod.


----------



## lordhell (Oct 3, 2020)

wait.... gary bowser = garyopa (from that max... site)? wow, thats big


----------



## GatoFiestero (Oct 3, 2020)

UltraDolphinRevolution said:


> Ironically this thread contains more homophobia than any other and it is approved by all sides.



Everything is homophobia apparently for today's stupid society.

Before, it meant hating (literally) people for their sexual preference.
Now to make a joke is to hate people.

But the most stupid thing is that all the subjects want to distort them with that shit. Use your brains to argue and stop thinking about that fucking ideology shit once and for all.

On every damn topic you go on there are five retarded people arguing about homophobia (or so they think).


----------



## HideoKojima (Oct 3, 2020)

gamerboy1995 said:


> I was just about to buy a switch. Guess that SX isn't even an option now.


Buy a psp


----------



## silien3 (Oct 3, 2020)

Haymose said:


> They were charging people for a license to piracy. They are beyond f****ed. Atmosphere is not the same thing, it blows my mind people here still don't understand that.


and you believe that atmosphere has done how to be able to be launched on your switch which is prohibited is any modification, even minor, of a product to make it something other than its basic use so atmo is also illegal.Moreover here you get the sigpatch which is illegal if we follow the logic of the hacking facilitation so gbatemp is illegal since it has posts give atmo sigpatches

you can try to justify its illegality in both cases so

I will even go further any modification made by a person other than the developer of the product / software whatever it is is illegal except consent to last explicit therefore here modification of your switch

the launch of an unauthorized code or no produced by nintendo even the homebrew are illegal because they are in no way explicitly authorized to be used

sorry for english i use google translate


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Oct 3, 2020)

UltraDolphinRevolution said:


> Ironically this thread contains more homophobia than any other and it is approved by all sides.


Do you even know what homophobia is? I've seen none of it here...


----------



## TrumpsBallz (Oct 3, 2020)

Memoir said:


> Do you even know what homophobia is? I've seen none of it here...


your picture has a lot of rainbows!!


----------



## Lacius (Oct 3, 2020)

Good riddance to them and everything toxic they brought to the scene.


----------



## GatoFiestero (Oct 3, 2020)

silien3 said:


> and you believe that atmosphere has done how to be able to be launched on your switch which is prohibited is any modification, even minor, of a product to make it something other than its basic use so atmo is also illegal.Moreover here you get the sigpatch which is illegal if we follow the logic of the hacking facilitation so gbatemp is illegal since it has posts give atmo sigpatches
> 
> you can try to justify its illegality in both cases so
> 
> ...



Atmos is totally legal.

It is impossible for any court in any country to condemn the Atmosphere project, or delete the repository where it is located.

What is this the noobs party?


----------



## MikaDubbz (Oct 3, 2020)

I feel for them, but if you're openly selling piracy, especially for Nintendo systems, you must at this point understand the risk you're taking.


----------



## weatMod (Oct 3, 2020)

Flying Scotsman said:


> The SX key is sold to you which unlocks this functionality. That's all the court needs to know to refer to SX as a "paid piracy enabler."
> 
> This lawsuit is primarily targeting the chips themselves as they bypass hardware restrictions to prevent piracy. SX has been tacked on the side so they can take down both with 1 lawsuit.


but even with the license  the ships  do more than just enable backups
they enable hommebrew and    the running of alternative OS's
 this is no different than every  other hard mod device that has been sold since beginning of the  video game industry


----------



## Haymose (Oct 3, 2020)

silien3 said:


> and you believe that atmosphere has done how to be able to be launched on your switch which is prohibited is any modification, even minor, of a product to make it something other than its basic use so atmo is also illegal.Moreover here you get the sigpatch which is illegal if we follow the logic of the hacking facilitation so gbatemp is illegal since it has posts give atmo sigpatches
> 
> you can try to justify its illegality in both cases so
> 
> ...


Was a little hard to follow because of the translation but it seems like you are talking about violating Nintendo's TOS which is not the same thing.


----------



## godreborn (Oct 3, 2020)

I'm ambivalent about this.  It doesn't affect me as I'm legit, but aren't the mariko switches no longer hackable?


----------



## Nomi20 (Oct 3, 2020)

weatMod said:


> but even with the license  the ships  do more than just enable backups
> they enable hommebrew and    the running of alternative OS's
> this is no different than every  other hard mod device that has been sold since beginning of the  video game industry



It's the ability to load .xci files which makes the purpose piracy. .xci is the cartridge file format for the switch which means since they implemented this feature it was built to play pirated games.


----------



## Jayro (Oct 3, 2020)

This FUCKING SUCKS.


----------



## weatMod (Oct 3, 2020)

Nomi20 said:


> It's the ability to load .xci files which makes the purpose piracy. .xci is the cartridge file format for the switch which means since they implemented this feature it was built to play pirated games.


but DMCA even allows you to make one backup of a copyrighted media work
plus it has to be the ONLY purpose of a device the device has other purposes besides  just loading .xci's


----------



## silien3 (Oct 3, 2020)

Haymose said:


> Was a little hard to follow because of the translation but it seems like you are talking about violating Nintendo's TOS which is not the same thing.


yes sorry I must use what I have to understand and make myself understood
 but what i said is a generic thing which is not to be seen by all but is well in the charter and law it is illegal to use a product or software other than why it has been created here launch atmosphere unless nintendo says yes you have the right to use atmosphere by example unless nintendo authorizes allows it's still illegal otherwise


----------



## Nomi20 (Oct 3, 2020)

weatMod said:


> but DMCA even allows you to make one backup of copyright media work
> plus it has to the ONLY purpose of a device the device has other purposes besides  just loading .xci's



I agree but I can see the primary focus is loading .xci files.


----------



## oji (Oct 3, 2020)

So the next target should be the author of signature patches for Atmo.


----------



## TrumpsBallz (Oct 3, 2020)

Lacius said:


> Good riddance to them and everything toxic they brought to the scene.


Ya, they made a lot more consoles available to a wider audience for homebrew.  Screw them for opening up this exclusive club!


----------



## Haymose (Oct 3, 2020)

silien3 said:


> it is illegal to use a product or software other than why it has been created


That statement is incorrect, at least in the US where they are being charged in court.


----------



## diggeloid (Oct 3, 2020)

Sheeeit. Imagine if the executives of a corporation were sent to prison for copyright infringement, instead of just being sued. Anyone know what the criteria is for prison time vs a lawsuit? Fuck these Xecuter guys, but I can tell that the punishment is probably not going to fit the crime here.


----------



## TrumpsBallz (Oct 3, 2020)

oji said:


> So the next target should be the author of signature patches for Atmo.


Ah yes, Russia, the place where you fall in line with the government/Putin or get poisoned.


----------



## gnmmarechal (Oct 3, 2020)

Wait what?


----------



## Pippin666 (Oct 3, 2020)

FUCKING GOOD NEWS ! THE END OF THEM ! 

Pip'


----------



## wiitendo84 (Oct 3, 2020)

If you're using google to lookup the sx website in the usa, it's been omitted from the searches. Yahoo works fine though lol


----------



## silien3 (Oct 3, 2020)

Haymose said:


> That statement is incorrect, at least in the US where they are being charged in court.



I said that its in the basic law and the charter not that its taken into account or that it is even if some country probably takes into account but its still illegality anyway normally

if we go in which is automatically price in account for atmosphere its especially the sigpatches which will be out


----------



## Martinez (Oct 3, 2020)

Do you think will be needed DNS blocking TX's servers? 
I am concerned about a malicious update from nintendo


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 3, 2020)

Martinez said:


> Do you think will be needed DNS blocking TX's servers?
> I am concerned about a malicious update from nintendo



This is about money, not Nintendo trying to give you a virus.


----------



## The Catboy (Oct 3, 2020)

ForgotWhoIam said:


> Well he even has an anti-piracy sig. If he's 100% not guilty of every pirating a game then I guess he can judge. But these Atmosphere pirates that are mad at SX OS for pirating Atmosphere is just hilarious.


I wouldn't say it all boils down to just piracy but a matter of seeing the SX team as being problematic for the community, much in the same way the Gateway team was problematic. Understandably, most people don't care that the SXOS was made from stolen code or that they had a history of pumping out unstable builds or extremely long periods of radio silence. But many of us did care about these things. Many of us didn't enjoy seeing community projects that were freely available being sold back to the community. Many of us didn't enjoy seeing paid shills using GBAtemp to funnel views to their site, something Gary openly did. Many of us saw these teams and their spokesmen as being parasites on the community and didn't enjoy having them being active in the community. Again, I get many people who don't care about these things but these issues have existed and tend to just get brushed aside as "haters" or "trolls" or "who cares?"


----------



## Velorian (Oct 3, 2020)

Eh...not a big deal. They are mainly in China, and Nintendo is stupid to think they can stop people from hacking their systems. People will always find a way and it's proven year after year, console after console, emulator after emulator.  I wouldn't buy any of their systems if there was no way to customize things and control the system in my own way.


----------



## Imancol (Oct 3, 2020)

Essasetic said:


> Welp, rip TX. Honestly didn't expect it to end like that.
> 
> It's bittersweet imo, they definitely had it coming and I don't agree with their ethical practices but they've still contributed to the scene's advancements in other ways (like the Mariko modchip).


No. They have contributed absolutely nothing to the Scene. Now that TX no longer exists, the Scene will be the same as before, with those who really contribute to the scene, who create homebrew, kips, port, emulators, etc ...


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Oct 3, 2020)

Ghost92 said:


> No. They have contributed absolutely nothing to the Scene. Now that TX no longer exists, the Scene will be the same as before, with those who really contribute to the scene, who create homebrew, kips, port, emulators, etc ...


Mariko units were able to be modded. I wouldn't call that "nothing"... I get that some of you have a disdain toward them, but to say they added nothing is just a lie.


----------



## Meatloaf916 (Oct 3, 2020)

Memoir said:


> Mariko units were able to be modded. I wouldn't call that "nothing"... I get that some of you have a disdain toward them, but to say they added nothing is just a lie.


they also kept people from price gouging as much on the v1s.


----------



## Purple_Shyguy (Oct 3, 2020)

Ghost92 said:


> No. They have contributed absolutely nothing to the Scene. Now that TX no longer exists, the Scene will be the same as before, with those who really contribute to the scene, who create homebrew, kips, port, emulators, etc ...



Can I mount drag and drop ROMs on atmosphere yet?
Can I use an external HDD yet?

No? Then they contributed. They also did emunand like 6 months before atmosphere among other things that weird anti-TXOS fanboys hand wave away


----------



## Imancol (Oct 3, 2020)

Memoir said:


> Mariko units were able to be modded. I wouldn't call that "nothing"... I get that some of you have a disdain toward them, but to say they added nothing is just a lie.


You said they have contributed to the advancement of the scene ... that's a lie. Perhaps they have contributed to the end users by selling their products. But in the Scene have they contributed? I hope it's sarcasm.


----------



## The Catboy (Oct 3, 2020)

Memoir said:


> Mariko units were able to be modded. I wouldn't call that "nothing"... I get that some of you have a disdain toward them, but to say they added nothing is just a lie.


Here's the thing though, since they found a method of modding those systems, then someone else is eventually going to as well. They were able to find a hardware means of hacking these units but eventually, software or even another hardware method will be found and released. So, yeah, it actually does kind of suck that we are back to the drawing board, but they did prove that it's not impossible and that it's only a matter of time until something is found and released.


----------



## Paulsar99 (Oct 3, 2020)

Sad part is those who mods their later consoles or slims are screwed when a new nintendo update comes.


----------



## Imancol (Oct 3, 2020)

Purple_Shyguy said:


> Can I mount drag and drop ROMs on atmosphere yet?
> Can I use an external HDD yet?
> 
> No? Then they contributed. They also did emunand like 6 months before atmosphere among other things that weird anti-TXOS fanboys hand wave away


It was easy for them to get copyrighted content like the Nintendo SDK to simulate the cartridge and external drive controllers.


----------



## Meatloaf916 (Oct 3, 2020)

Ghost92 said:


> You said they have contributed to the advancement of the scene ... that's a lie. Perhaps they have contributed to the end users by selling their products. But in the Scene have they contributed? I hope it's sarcasm.


depends on your definition of the scene.  They expanded the scene by letting people solder.


Unleanone999 said:


> Sad part is those who mods their later consoles or slims are screwed when a new nintendo update comes.


they could just not update.


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Oct 3, 2020)

Ghost92 said:


> It was easy for them to get copyrighted content like the Nintendo SDK to simulate the cartridge and external drive controllers.


They still did it... To the end user a lot of the legal gray areas didn't matter. SX was a complete package that worked for what most wanted. Offering a slew of options that Atmos didn't. Yes, it was illegal and blah blah blah... Rinse and repeat arguments until the cows come home. They still added to the scene.

Now, I've got to learn how Atmos works all over again. Not a big deal, but it was nice to just launch SX and use their built in Stealth mode that blocked apps. Also hoping for a bypass for the chip. Got one installed and now I'm stuck with it. Woe is me.


----------



## Paulsar99 (Oct 3, 2020)

Meatloaf916 said:


> they could just not update.


New games and latest game updates will eventually look for the latest firmware though.


----------



## Meatloaf916 (Oct 3, 2020)

Unleanone999 said:


> New games and latest game updates will eventually look for the latest firmware though.


there's an option in tinfoil to ignore fw check. it's worked for me so far.


----------



## aerios169 (Oct 3, 2020)

We had a good emunand even if you had yo pay... you guys are more toxic than people who i met in my job


----------



## djp-AKA-bionic (Oct 3, 2020)

those of you cheering this on, don't really understand the stuff they have pumped into the homebrew/hacking community since the playstation 1.. neo mods on ps1 and ps2, gameboy, GBA, DS, wiikeys, cobras, enigmahs, xecuter xbox og and 360 chips, they paid c4eva to FREELY release the drive firmwares on 360, the switch hacks, etc.. so much stuff, yet so much hate, alot of this wouldn't have been possible to even start if it wasnt for these guys, no they werent the only team, but most of the other teams have disappeared who were capable of designing hard ware mods (smartxx, matrix, avalaunch, messiah, etc..), and it looks bleek now for future consoles, as we could usually depend on them to release something eventually, wether paid or not, usually those paid hacks kicked off the start of the next level on a system. I also know they were already holding on to the xbox hack, which we will never see now.. and odds are we wont see things for a while on next-gen systems, if ever.. not only that, this is gonna scare off other devs


----------



## Imancol (Oct 3, 2020)

Memoir said:


> They still did it... To the end user a lot of the legal gray areas didn't matter. SX was a complete package that worked for what most wanted. Offering a slew of options that Atmos didn't. Yes, it was illegal and blah blah blah... Rinse and repeat arguments until the cows come home. They still added to the scene.
> 
> Now, I've got to learn how Atmos works all over again. Not a big deal, but it was nice to just launch SX and use their built in Stealth mode that blocked apps. Also hoping for a bypass for the chip. Got one installed and now I'm stuck with it. Woe is me.


We are talking about the scene ... end users will miss them, because they do not find out how they manage to develop their products, they only care about consuming it. Maybe they will come back, maybe others will. But the Scene, who are users who develop and support homemade software, will not miss him, maybe only Blawar, but soon he will live with them.


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Oct 3, 2020)

aerios169 said:


> We had a good emunand even if you had yo pay... you guys are more toxic than people who i met in my job


Some of these people care more for their pride than anything else. So, yeah... There will be toxicity. Also, SX has always been scrutinized around here. Won't change, even if they would die as a company.. 



djp-AKA-bionic said:


> those of you cheering this on, don't really understand the stuff they have pumped into the homebrew/hacking community since the playstation 1.. neo mods on ps1 and ps2, gameboy, GBA, DS, wiikeys, cobras, enigmahs, xecuter xbox og and 360 chips, they paid c4eva to FREELY release the drive firmwares on 360, the switch hacks, etc.. so much stuff, yet so much hate, alot of this wouldn't have been possible to even start if it wasnt for these guys, no they werent the only team, but most of the other teams have disappeared who were capable of designing hard ware mods (smartxx, matrix, avalaunch, messiah, etc..), and it looks bleek now for future consoles, as we could usually depend on them to release something eventually, wether paid or not, usually those paid hacks kicked off the start of the next level on a system. I also know they were already holding on to the xbox hack, which we will never see now.. and odds are we wont see things for a while on next-gen systems, if ever.. not only that, this is gonna scare off other devs



The biggest argument they make is how it's illegal and stolen/copyrighted code. Which is right. Doesn't invalidate their efforts though.


----------



## djp-AKA-bionic (Oct 3, 2020)

Memoir said:


> The biggest argument they make is how it's illegal and stolen/copyrighted code. Which is right. Doesn't invalidate their efforts though.


the moral police about stolen code, while they use code, to play stolen code..


----------



## roamin (Oct 3, 2020)

Memoir said:


> They still did it... To the end user a lot of the legal gray areas didn't matter. SX was a complete package that worked for what most wanted. Offering a slew of options that Atmos didn't. Yes, it was illegal and blah blah blah... Rinse and repeat arguments until the cows come home. They still added to the scene.
> 
> Now, I've got to learn how Atmos works all over again. Not a big deal, but it was nice to just launch SX and use their built in Stealth mode that blocked apps. Also hoping for a bypass for the chip. Got one installed and now I'm stuck with it. Woe is me.



The slew of options you speak of are exactly why tx are in this position as well as charging real money to use the slew of options.

To do xci and hard drive loading meant they used Nintendo's sdk. Tx didn't care and abused all resources. Great for end user but stupid on there behalf.

Atmos/scriesm has absolutely zero interest in piracy. None. That why there is no xci there is no sigpatches and so on.

Tx did this for pure profit and now there paying for it. Many home-brew developers could program xci but again they open themselves up to be in tx shoes and get a free pass to jail too. But no one in the homebrew community wants that and that's why you don't see atmos with xci.


----------



## Super.Nova (Oct 3, 2020)

As for the future of SX OS...
Is the "team" made entirely from those three or are there more developers to keep the work going?
I suspect this is the end of SX and I can't help but wonder if greed would limit them to a team of three.


----------



## Budsixz (Oct 3, 2020)

djp-AKA-bionic said:


> those of you cheering this on, don't really understand the stuff they have pumped into the homebrew/hacking community since the playstation 1.. neo mods on ps1 and ps2, gameboy, GBA, DS, wiikeys, cobras, enigmahs, xecuter xbox og and 360 chips, they paid c4eva to FREELY release the drive firmwares on 360, the switch hacks, etc.. so much stuff, yet so much hate, alot of this wouldn't have been possible to even start if it wasnt for these guys, no they werent the only team, but most of the other teams have disappeared who were capable of designing hard ware mods (smartxx, matrix, avalaunch, messiah, etc..), and it looks bleek now for future consoles, as we could usually depend on them to release something eventually, wether paid or not, usually those paid hacks kicked off the start of the next level on a system. I also know they were already holding on to the xbox hack, which we will never see now.. and odds are we wont see things for a while on next-gen systems, if ever.. not only that, this is gonna scare off other devs


At a level I do agree that they bring in the good stuff like modchip and yes they have contributed to the scene. But then again they have stopped the scene from progressing as well with their DRMs. The difference between switch scene and earlier scenes was that they didn't charge for the software itself.


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Oct 3, 2020)

Super.Nova said:


> As for the future of SX OS...
> Is the "team" made entirely from those three or are there more developers to keep the work going?
> I suspect this is the end of SX and I can't help but wonder.


I'd wager it'll be one of those same company, new name kind of situations. China is weird like that. They kept the R4s alive, even into 2020.. So..


----------



## djp-AKA-bionic (Oct 3, 2020)

Budsixz said:


> At a level I do agree that they bring in the good stuff like modchip and yes they have contributed to the scene. But then again they have stopped the scene from progressing as well with their DRMs. The difference between switch scene and earlier scenes was that they didn't charge for the software itself.


you can blame the lack of paul being involved for this, paul was smarter.. hence why all original xbox xecuter chips shipped with a linux bios.


----------



## FAST6191 (Oct 3, 2020)

Oh well. Assuming they are not going to come back under another guise (or if this is just a few minor players) then while SX were not the easiest folks to like they have done some good stuff for those that do enjoy having a hacked device. If this basically leaves atmosphere as the only source for such things I hope we either get an alt or someone forks it nicely and puts in the good stuff and missing features, though given it has been years already and nobody stepped up to take over (and similarly hacked consoles have been serious business for how many years now in general with the same thing being seen) then yeah.

I don't know how much longer the Switch has left before devs jump ship and we get the odd bit of drip fed shovelware but I do hope we can still get some kind of really nice download and install this for the Switch if not end of life then effective end of life.

I also wonder when SXOS will become not just a bit long in the tooth but untenable (that being what games and combination of OS features mean you are seriously missing out).

Re paying for piracy. I am still not sure what particularly bothers people about this. Almost wonder if they are bothered because someone said to be bothered.
Generally speaking one busts out the wallet because someone can do something better than they can, or do it quicker/more easily. I don't replace the brakes on my car because there are many things to look for which I might not necessarily know to look for, I can't get as cheap a price on pads vs someone buying dozens per day and laying on the gravel of my driveway to put them on and check things is a pain, even when gun to head I could happily do such a thing. If SXOS offered more features, more stability and an easier entry route then... that is all a lot of people care about and if the cost of entry is nothing drastic (if you are spending more on a decent SD card + hard drive for it all...) then even better.



PalomPorom said:


> Can Nintendo go after soft mod devs or is it only when they make money off of exploits and hacks?



Potentially.

There are all sorts of laws in various places regarding the bypassing of DRM and such protections. You also have the "you are a broke student and speaking to a lawyer will probably be all your fun money for the next month, we have a whole department we can task and not even notice the money gone unless we look" method of lawsuit (see also the recent efforts against ROM sites). Such things can be a bit dangerous for Nintendo for a few things (if they get ruled legal by some quirk it is worse than leaving it as a grey area) and there might be some rich benefactor or something like the EFF spoiling for a fight so it is not assured that they will.
From what I have seen Atmosphere also walk right up to the line as well and make it blurry even then (see all the various responses around here about code not includes, patches and whatever else, some of it is complete nonsense but there is truth to others). You then would also have to explain the case to a jury of presumably non technical people and that is also something to avoid where you can. Give me a jury full of coding proficient law students and... only thing saving them is nullification.

Money just leaves a trail (jump on a VPN/hacked wifi to post source code updates, that "others" have to make patches for to allow the fun stuff, with a minimalist NFO vs eventually having to interact with the banking system to either use the money* or pay your suppliers), makes various investigative techniques easier (the bypassing DRM is a far lesser offence than money laundering and places are far more inclined to investigate that), makes investigations themselves easier (if you can't contact an anonymous coder then you are going to struggle, if you can pretend to be a vendor looking to buy 1000 of the things then all sorts of things get arranged and traps able to be laid), makes various laws a bit harsher and thus makes lawyers perk up as there is also a chance they can get a cut of it when they do catch them rather than trying to extract millions from a broke student.
There is also a reason 99% of cases you will ever see will hinge more upon people installing ROMs (or films in the case of XBMC/Kodi boxes) onto the devices, in this case the selling access presumably being that service that was offered. The press releases associated with it will play up the installation and supply of devices angle because that is scary to the kids and parents mostly funding such things, most people on this sort of thread presumably seeing past that, but ROMs are the bigger concern for the case.

*very few big ticket things you can buy in cash these days (probably not a house, cars are tricky, have you seen a computer shop lately?) and you can't really rock up with $50000 to a bank to deposit it without questions being asked.


----------



## Paulsar99 (Oct 3, 2020)

Memoir said:


> I'd wager it'll be one of those same company, new name kind of situations. China is weird like that. They kept the R4s alive, even into 2020.. So..


Agree china is china and they know there are always f ton of money selling this kind of stuff.


----------



## sj33 (Oct 3, 2020)

djp-AKA-bionic said:


> those of you cheering this on, don't really understand the stuff they have pumped into the homebrew/hacking community since the playstation 1.. neo mods on ps1 and ps2, gameboy, GBA, DS, wiikeys, cobras, enigmahs, xecuter xbox og and 360 chips, they paid c4eva to FREELY release the drive firmwares on 360, the switch hacks, etc.. so much stuff, yet so much hate, alot of this wouldn't have been possible to even start if it wasnt for these guys, no they werent the only team, but most of the other teams have disappeared who were capable of designing hard ware mods (smartxx, matrix, avalaunch, messiah, etc..), and it looks bleek now for future consoles, as we could usually depend on them to release something eventually, wether paid or not, usually those paid hacks kicked off the start of the next level on a system. I also know they were already holding on to the xbox hack, which we will never see now.. and odds are we wont see things for a while on next-gen systems, if ever.. not only that, this is gonna scare off other devs


The Team Xecuter of today is not the Team Xecuter of the Xbox era. They're just Gateway who bought the Team Xecuter branding.


----------



## djp-AKA-bionic (Oct 3, 2020)

sj33 said:


> The Team Xecuter of today is not the Team Xecuter of the Xbox era. They're just Gateway who bought the Team Xecuter branding.


Max has been involved in many more ways than you know.. since the 80s, and has helped xecuter along the way, the whole time.. he isnt new to the scene , he just took over their brand as well because paul focuses on controller mods now and doesnt want another lawsuit.


----------



## ChaoticCinnabon (Oct 3, 2020)

sj33 said:


> The Team Xecuter of today is not the Team Xecuter of the Xbox era. They're just Gateway who bought the Team Xecuter branding.


*THIS.*
They are not the same fellas i loved back in the day, they're a shell of their former selves who was being controlled by a scorn of the scene.


----------



## sj33 (Oct 3, 2020)

I'm well aware of how long MaxConsole have been around, I've been active since the PS1 era.

If SXOS were open source, somebody else could pick up the tab and continue development. That won't happen, though.


----------



## codezer0 (Oct 3, 2020)

Well, crap. My Mariko switch is still on 8.0.1 and switch.hacks.guide is still just "wait for homebrew".

Granted, NMH 3 got delayed until next year, but then what?


----------



## lemonmaster (Oct 3, 2020)

Holy shit hahaha https://twitter.com/Reggie/status/1312198347684364288


----------



## djp-AKA-bionic (Oct 3, 2020)

sj33 said:


> I'm well aware of how long MaxConsole have been around, I've been active since the PS1 era.
> 
> If SXOS were open source, somebody else could pick up the tab and continue development. That won't happen, though.


im not talking about maxconsole, fuck maxconsole, im talking about max loaurn, who ran paradox, who wholesaled the whole world modchips through divineo, im talking about megaupload max louarn. im talking about wiikey max louarn.. hes been working with paul since the 90s, if you know you know..

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

gary has been nothing but a banner ad for max with his scene websites, im sure the only reason this man is charged is because they made him a public face to talk to devs and advertise/review on maxconsole.. surely they trumped the charges on him to get him to flip and testify against max.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

i used to wholesale for max and paul back in the 90s/early 00's.. and they were the most paranoid people back then, im sure it was just as bad now.. you could only pay them by sending cash stashed in empty playstation shells or teddy bears through the mail.. they havnt been around this long for nothing.


----------



## godreborn (Oct 3, 2020)

Well, I will say that Gary deleted my account on max console when I asked him to.  I was being attacked on there, so I wanted nothing to do with them.


----------



## wartutor (Oct 3, 2020)

lemonmaster said:


> Holy shit hahaha https://twitter.com/Reggie/status/1312198347684364288


Fuck now this is hilarious (the tweet not the situation. Anytime nintendo wins against the scene it hurts.)  And the people saying they dont know why someone gets mad about having to pay to pirate. How about putting that money to the game devs instead of some shady fuck making money stealing others shit. Its no different than buying a stolen iphone off the back of a truck in a dark alley.


----------



## xiaNaix (Oct 3, 2020)

djp-AKA-bionic said:


> im talking about wiikey max louarn..



Max had nothing to do with Wiikey. He purchased the assets well after that scene was dead.


----------



## stephrk398 (Oct 3, 2020)

Meatloaf916 said:


> there's an option in tinfoil to ignore fw check. it's worked for me so far.


Ignoring FW is limited. It stops working if you stay too low.


----------



## genxor (Oct 3, 2020)

Damn. Big scalp for Nintendo. Stopped paying attention to TX after the XB360 days but still kinda sad to see that those who once contributed so much to the homebrew scene or whatever you wanna call it are now going to pay. Surprised they lived in the US given what they did.


----------



## godreborn (Oct 3, 2020)

stephrk398 said:


> Ignoring FW is limited. It stops working if you stay too low.


Might have a problem if nintendo releases a new master key which will probably happen sooner rather than later.  I think 0a is the latest.


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 3, 2020)

wartutor said:


> Fuck now this is hilarious (the tweet not the situation. Anytime nintendo wins against the scene it hurts.)  And the people saying they dont know why someone gets mad about having to pay to pirate. How about putting that money to the game devs instead of some shady fuck making money stealing others shit. Its no different than buying a stolen iphone off the back of a truck in a dark alley.



But why is it only about SX OS trying to make money if you're going to take this stance shouldn't you just be 100% anti-piracy and THEN say the same thing "How about putting that money to the game devs instead of pirating" Piracy you're stealing, they're stealing, it's all stealing. It's funny how some of you try to discriminate but I'm honest about it I steal from Nintendo, Sony and Microsoft. I do buy games as well but I do pirate. Most people here act like they're innocent when they're not.


----------



## Meatloaf916 (Oct 3, 2020)

stephrk398 said:


> Ignoring FW is limited. It stops working if you stay too low.


At the end of the day China still exists and developers always find a way. That’s what’s exciting about it.


godreborn said:


> Might have a problem if nintendo releases a new master key which will probably happen sooner rather than later.  I think 0a is the latest.


yea that’s true but hasn’t nothing really happened since 6.1? And I’m aware of the game missing service calls from not being on the right fw.


----------



## DarknessPlay3r (Oct 3, 2020)

Jayro said:


> This FUCKING SUCKS.


Don't jump to conclusions just yet. I _really_ don't think this is the end of the hardware solutions.



djp-AKA-bionic said:


> i used to wholesale for max and paul back in the 90s/early 00's.. and they were the most paranoid people back then, im sure it was just as bad now.. you could only pay them by sending cash stashed in empty playstation shells or teddy bears through the mail.. *they havnt been around this long for nothing.*



Exactly, the branding SX ect is probably done. That doesn't mean the _developers_ got taken down. Distribution sure took a hit, but anyone with the intelligence and ability to reverse stuff like this, in such a business by no means isn't smart enough to *know* to use a fall guy...

Edit: Fall guy in this case being Gary. Really the fact people here knew his real name... It's should come as no surprise he was taken down in this.


----------



## godreborn (Oct 3, 2020)

I don't have an exploited system, but a friend has been supplying me with the keys.  I've only downloaded games I own, but I use the keys to check and compress the files.  Iirc 9.1 was the last time they added a new key.​


----------



## MarkDarkness (Oct 3, 2020)

The amount of snark and joy in this thread is frightening. I thought we were better as a community. These are people with lives and families. This is not scene drama.


----------



## Meatloaf916 (Oct 3, 2020)

godreborn said:


> I don't have an exploited system, but a friend has been supplying me with the keys.  I've only downloaded games I own, but I use the keys to check and compress the files.  Iirc 9.1 was the last time they added a new key.​


Yea I own all the Nintendo made games on switch too. I still like them as a company but I just like soldering as a hobby too lol.


----------



## lafleche (Oct 3, 2020)

Bad news and it is only a matter of time that nintendo pushes firmware 11.x which breaks sxos and new games, dlc and updates require you to update.

As for Garyopa....   'I talked with the developers...updates are coming very soon" in the gateway3ds days.
Knowing now that he was just an advertising frontman...


----------



## godreborn (Oct 3, 2020)

I'm on disability so I can't have more than 2 thousand at any one time so it gives me something to buy..  Plus I usually don't game when I pirate everything.


----------



## Meatloaf916 (Oct 3, 2020)

godreborn said:


> I'm on disability so I can't have more than 2 thousand at any one time so it gives me something to buy..  Plus I usually don't game when I pirate everything.


True, actually the only games I really finish are Nintendo ones and random indie games like golf story. But that game was so good I had to buy it for me and a friend. Also I like collecting games and not opening them.


----------



## godreborn (Oct 3, 2020)

I was overly medicated at first so I had issues with dropping stuff so I went all digital.  I'm better now but I decided to keep going digital.  I'm selling my retail collection at this very moment.


----------



## Meatloaf916 (Oct 3, 2020)

godreborn said:


> I was overly medicated at first so I had issues with dropping stuff so I went all digital.  I'm better now but I decided to keep going digital.  I'm selling my retail collection at this very moment.


Yea I’m like 50/50 with downloading and hard copy. If it’s a Nintendo game I usually want a hard copy. Nintendo wants me to open all my games lol.


----------



## FAST6191 (Oct 3, 2020)

MarkDarkness said:


> These are people with lives and families.



I find this notion almost as odd as prostrating yourself when people lose jobs.

I can't say I care either way. This however is the way the game is played -- if you are going to make yourself a target of one of the bigger and quite notably litigious companies on the planet then yeah try not to have names, have secure means of funnelling funds around and even with all that never step foot on US soil or something that will easily see you extradited. They (or two and a bit at least) failed there.
Better luck next time there lads. If you are out in a few and we meet at a conference or something I might chuck a beer their way for a story but again how the game is played.



lafleche said:


> Knowing now that he was just an advertising frontman...


The timing and consistently being first to post alone not giving that one away?


----------



## godreborn (Oct 3, 2020)

Meatloaf916 said:


> Yea I’m like 50/50 with downloading and hard copy. If it’s a Nintendo game I usually want a hard copy. Nintendo wants me to open all my games lol.


 
just bought ys origin.  I've beaten it on the pc, but ys is one of my favorite series.  I used to play the turbo grafx 16 with cd attachment and ys book 1 and 2 with my grandfather.  he passed away before we could beat it.  I think I was around 10 or so.  I bought ys viii and loved it on the switch.  I just wish that you could export saves to usb or something.  then I'd never even think about exploiting my older system.  I own 2 switches, one was a replacement from nintendo under warranty but the serial number says it's exploitable, and my main switch is the animal crossing one.  I managed to get it and its pouch from game stop.  as much as their hated, I'm just grateful because those joy cons are beautiful.


----------



## CeeDee (Oct 3, 2020)

Chary said:


> ary Bowser, known on GBAtemp as garyopa, Max Louarn, and Yuanning Chen


Bro he has three alts and y'all didn't ban him? I call GBAtemp mod abuse - Xecuter is obviously paying you under the table.


----------



## Meatloaf916 (Oct 3, 2020)

godreborn said:


> just bought ys origin.  I've beaten it on the pc, but ys is one of my favorite series.  I used to play the turbo grafx 16 with cd attachment and ys book 1 and 2 with my grandfather.  he passed away before we could beat it.  I think I was around 10 or so.  I bought ys viii and loved it on the switch.  I just wish that you could export saves to usb or something.  then I'd never even think about exploiting my older system.  I own 2 switches, one was a replacement from nintendo under warranty but the serial number says it's exploitable, and my main switch is the animal crossing one.  I managed to get it and its pouch from game stop.  as much as their hated, I'm just grateful because those joy cons are beautiful.



yea I customized all mine with airbrush. And I redid a normal switch with animal crossing dock, shells, joy cons and a backplate from a trusted shell company for a friend when they weren’t available. Still getting my regular switch done with Lucas and ness. That’s super cool that your grandpa played video games. Mine would never lol.


----------



## Akira (Oct 3, 2020)

CeeDee said:


> Bro he has three alts and y'all didn't ban him? I call GBAtemp mod abuse - Xecuter is obviously paying you under the table.


Those are 3 different individuals.


----------



## Dartz150 (Oct 3, 2020)

This was going to happen sooner or later, after all, they were breaking the law.


----------



## MohammedQ8 (Oct 3, 2020)

2020 is very exciting I wonder what will happened next hehe

really what’s next?


----------



## CeeDee (Oct 3, 2020)

Akira said:


> Those are 3 different individuals.


Damn, I had hoped my tongue in cheek sarcasm was obvious.


----------



## ClickCLK (Oct 3, 2020)

I don't think words can describe how much this news sucks. I don't own any sx products (except maybe a cloned coolrunner v2), but its very sad to hear this happen.


----------



## TheCasualties (Oct 3, 2020)

Holy shit. I'm surprised. 

Any info on how they were found? If they were smart they were covering their asses with VPN's and such.. 

While I never really supported the idea of sxos, it's always sad to see hackers taken down. 

Hopefully the sales of their "os" helps with the legal fees.


----------



## Dust2dust (Oct 3, 2020)

Bimmel said:


> But to say that someone will get fucked in prison or something is just cruel.


You're right!  All those people making the simple jokes of new prisoners getting raped in prisons are just dehumanized idiots.  I visited a former old prison once and the guide for the visit was a former inmate from said prison.  He said something that's harshly real... anyone can end up in prison one day.  Even if you live like a saint (and who does?) you could still be driving and hit a kid crossing the street, then in a panic, you flee the scene.  Bang! Hit'n Run charge and a free vacation in jail. Anything can happen.  Don't think it will never happen to you, guys!


----------



## realtimesave (Oct 3, 2020)

Keep hope alive for Gary oPa.  We should have a vigil.  Light a candle.  Say a prayer for my friend.


----------



## Crazystato (Oct 3, 2020)

"So long gay bowser!"


----------



## Legend Of Kay (Oct 3, 2020)

People celebrating this is super weird. "They're stealing code effects atmos users" no it doesn't. SciresM was affected but the average user has no say in it. This isn't great for the scene.


----------



## Nincompoopdo (Oct 3, 2020)

I am sure the FBI came to this site for their investigations, probably for years. I mean, the 3DS roms are .cia and it uses an app called FBI to install - google indexing would have labeled CIA and FBI as connected to Nintendo.

Mario had actually beaten Bowser in real life.


----------



## godreborn (Oct 3, 2020)

there's a site I won't name that I was banned on (same site that tried publishing personal emails of mine) that deserves to get sued and the admins should go to prison as well.  they're looking for efame same as Gary.  that's no reason to contribute to a scene.  begging for money when you steal content from other sites in order to act like you're buying the content is nonsense.  the ps3 and 4 scenes will get along just nicely without them.  this same site was/is hiding licenses (raps).  if you know anything about the ps3, fixes require the rap otherwise there's no way to decrypt encrypted content.  after that, it's as easy as resigning to free, which takes a grand total of two programs.  anyway, without the rap, you're completely reliant on this site for update fixes.  once an update is released, the encrypted files are once again requiring a rap file.  I can't believe anyone tolerates that shit.  the site should've been gone a long time ago.  the site is essentially in total control of the scene.  this is no different than duplex that wants to pollute the ps4 scene, same as the ps3 one.  they dictate which groups release what and what is actually released.  in much the same vain, they don't release licenses but rather fixes so you're completely reliant on them if you're pirating.


----------



## the_randomizer (Oct 3, 2020)

Dust2dust said:


> You're right!  All those people making the simple jokes of new prisoners getting raped in prisons are just dehumanized idiots.  I visited a former old prison once and the guide for the visit was a former inmate from said prison.  He said something that's harshly real... anyone can end up in prison one day.  Even if you live like a saint (and who does?) you could still be driving and hit a kid crossing the street, then in a panic, you flee the scene.  Bang! Hit'n Run charge and a free vacation in jail. Anything can happen.  Don't think it will never happen to you, guys!



The penal system in this country is bullshit, and needs reworking as prisoners are not treated very well compared to other countries. That said, this is just weird news.


----------



## Goku1992A (Oct 3, 2020)

Eventually Nintendo will sue Atmosphere too like I said earlier if SXOS goes down it's just the beginning. Idk why people thing Nintendo is going to let Atmosphere run free when it still enable piracy. I give Atmosphere maybe a month or 2 tops. Yes I know Vanilla Atmosphere doesn't enable piracy but if they was smart the will kill sigpatches all together in the next update just to be safe.


----------



## the_randomizer (Oct 3, 2020)

But yes, let the justice system focus on this and not trivial issues that clearly don't matter like murders and the like /s

Oh wait.


----------



## godreborn (Oct 3, 2020)

probably a stiffer penalty than rapists, maybe not murderers.


----------



## lolcatzuru (Oct 3, 2020)

chrisrlink said:


> you don't know what this means do you? if team Xecuter goes down what's stopping nintendo from going after atmosphere devs? or even Us?



do you have ANY idea how much work it would be to throw literally every single person who bought from sxos or hacked their switch would be? nintendo would go bankrupt


----------



## Goku1992A (Oct 3, 2020)

lolcatzuru said:


> do you have ANY idea how much work it would be to throw literally every single person who bought from sxos or hacked their switch would be? nintendo would go bankrupt



Atmosphere is next the end user wont get sued unless they are advertising to resell


----------



## godreborn (Oct 3, 2020)

sony tried going after everyone after fail0verflow embarrassed them, but that did nothing but damage their reputation.  demanding the ip addresses of everyone that watched videos on hacking the ps3, really?


----------



## the_randomizer (Oct 3, 2020)

Goku1992A said:


> Atmosphere is next the end user wont get sued unless they are advertising to resell



Nintendo can't do jack squat to arrest millions of people who pirate or mod consoles.


----------



## lolcatzuru (Oct 3, 2020)

Goku1992A said:


> Atmosphere is next the end user wont get sued unless they are advertising to resell



thats not true. Geohot got sued for ps3 and iphone hacks back in the day and he didn't sell them, that being said, theres alot less incentive as its entirely a loss on nintendo's part.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



godreborn said:


> sony tried going after everyone after fail0verflow embarrassed them, but that did nothing but damage their reputation.  demanding the ip addresses of everyone that watched videos on hacking the ps3, really?



its pretty scuzzy honestly, the hacking community as large as it is inconsequential to the bottom line of major companies in all honesty.


----------



## Goku1992A (Oct 3, 2020)

the_randomizer said:


> Nintendo can't do jack squat to arrest millions of people who pirate or mod consoles.



I'm talking about the people of offer modding services I know a few guys in the past got sued my Nintendo for selling SXOS dongles and even atmosphere loading pirated games.



lolcatzuru said:


> thats not true. Geohot got sued for ps3 and iphone hacks back in the day and he didn't sell them, that being said, theres alot less incentive as its entirely a loss on nintendo's part.


Yes I remember that was back in 2010 but now Sony offers a bounty program and pay hackers for exploits that they found This is honestly a very sad day for the scene idk why people are celebrating because it is the beginning of the end.


----------



## the_randomizer (Oct 3, 2020)

Goku1992A said:


> I'm talking about the people of offer modding services I know a few guys in the past got sued my Nintendo for selling SXOS dongles and even atmosphere loading pirated games.
> 
> 
> Yes I remember that was back in 2010 but now Sony offers a bounty program and pay hackers for exploits that they found This is honestly a very sad day for the scene idk why people are celebrating because it is the beginning of the end.



One head gets cut off, two more grow in its place. Nintendo can't do a bloody thing to stop every single hacker.


----------



## lolcatzuru (Oct 3, 2020)

Goku1992A said:


> I'm talking about the people of offer modding services I know a few guys in the past got sued my Nintendo for selling SXOS dongles and even atmosphere loading pirated games.
> 
> 
> Yes I remember that was back in 2010 but now Sony offers a bounty program and pay hackers for exploits that they found This is honestly a very sad day for the scene idk why people are celebrating because it is the beginning of the end.




Nah i dont think it is, 2010 was the "beginning of the end" until it wasnt and 2020 will be no different.


----------



## Goku1992A (Oct 3, 2020)

@lolcatzuru  & @the_randomizer 

To my knowledge only SXOS had cracked the V2 switches and lites Atmosphere doesn't seem to be capable of doing it. So in a way for V2 and switch lite support if evreything is true only 10.2.0 CFW will be the last firmware for it (the same as PS4 6.67 CFW) I'm just making an educated guess lets just say Nintendo hits Atmosphere with a cease and desist order basically the switch scene will be like the PS4 Scene 

again this is only speculation but  I am 100% positive Nintendo is coming after Atmosphere. I can also see Atmosphere disabling all sig patches in their future CFW.


----------



## lolcatzuru (Oct 3, 2020)

Goku1992A said:


> @lolcatzuru  & @the_randomizer
> 
> To my knowledge only SXOS had cracked the V2 switches and lites Atmosphere doesn't seem to be capable of doing it. So in a way for V2 and switch lite support if evreything is true only 10.2.0 CFW will be the last firmware for it (the same as PS4 6.67 CFW) I'm just making an educated guess lets just say Nintendo hits Atmosphere with a cease and desist order basically the switch scene will be like the PS4 Scene
> 
> again this is only speculation but  I am 100% positive Nintendo is coming after Atmosphere. I can also see Atmosphere disabling all sig patches in their future CFW.




the problem is atmosphere isn't an entity they can hit, its open source, thats like trying to sue linux. They can TRY to go after them by like hydra, one may fall and 2 more will rise.


----------



## guitarheroknight (Oct 3, 2020)

A sad day for TX though they did sell piracy tools, but an even sader for Atmosphere who've done nothing wrong. It's a shame Nintendo doesn't give a fuck.


----------



## the_randomizer (Oct 3, 2020)

Goku1992A said:


> @lolcatzuru  & @the_randomizer
> 
> To my knowledge only SXOS had cracked the V2 switches and lites Atmosphere doesn't seem to be capable of doing it. So in a way for V2 and switch lite support if evreything is true only 10.2.0 CFW will be the last firmware for it (the same as PS4 6.67 CFW) I'm just making an educated guess lets just say Nintendo hits Atmosphere with a cease and desist order basically the switch scene will be like the PS4 Scene
> 
> again this is only speculation but  I am 100% positive Nintendo is coming after Atmosphere. I can also see Atmosphere disabling all sig patches in their future CFW.



I don't plan on ever hacking my Switch, I never felt the need to. That said, I have zero regrets ever having downloaded ROMs and emulators because there are still many that can't be legally obtained on NSO, eShop, etc. Why? Because screw Nintendo.


----------



## titan_tim (Oct 3, 2020)

This sucks pretty hard. I used to use xecuter products back when the x360 scene started. They were good to their customers. 

Anyone enjoying their arrest are simple minded in their views and hurt the scene with their tribalism.


----------



## Nincompoopdo (Oct 3, 2020)

Actually emulators like Yuzu is even worst, you don't even pay for the hardware to play Switch games. CEMU for example plays Wii U games better than the Wii U, BotW in 60fps with over 1080p and even better visuals, and you don't even need a really fast PC for that.


----------



## gregory-samba (Oct 3, 2020)

The nerve of some people on this forum. Basing Xecuter for creating software to pirate games with and then they go and play pirated games. 

With that said I wonder who's next on Nintendo's hit list? Now that Maxconsole.com is gone that only leaves a couple of sites one of them being this site.


----------



## DaniPoo (Oct 3, 2020)

chrisrlink said:


> so now the team x is out of the picture wonder about atmos now?



Atmosphere doesn't allow piracy on it's own. Even more important they are not selling it.
They are playing it much safer, safe enough? I don't know?


----------



## wartutor (Oct 3, 2020)

ForgotWhoIam said:


> But why is it only about SX OS trying to make money if you're going to take this stance shouldn't you just be 100% anti-piracy and THEN say the same thing "How about putting that money to the game devs instead of pirating" Piracy you're stealing, they're stealing, it's all stealing. It's funny how some of you try to discriminate but I'm honest about it I steal from Nintendo, Sony and Microsoft. I do buy games as well but I do pirate. Most people here act like they're innocent when they're not.


I didnt say anything about anti piracy i said you shouldnt give money to some shady fuck stealing code to do it. Do i pirate...no...have i in the past...yes doesnt make it right but its wrong to steal code and charge for it. Either nintendos or atmospheres. Your paying for a device that removes drm and adds it at the same time. You want to pirate then pirate...you dont then dont but the only ones making money off it should be devs not shady code stealing fucks.


----------



## The Minecrafter (Oct 3, 2020)

Goku1992A said:


> @lolcatzuru  & @the_randomizer
> 
> To my knowledge only SXOS had cracked the V2 switches and lites Atmosphere doesn't seem to be capable of doing it. So in a way for V2 and switch lite support if evreything is true only 10.2.0 CFW will be the last firmware for it (the same as PS4 6.67 CFW) I'm just making an educated guess lets just say Nintendo hits Atmosphere with a cease and desist order basically the switch scene will be like the PS4 Scene
> 
> again this is only speculation but  I am 100% positive Nintendo is coming after Atmosphere. I can also see Atmosphere disabling all sig patches in their future CFW.


Atmosphere doesn't ship with sigpatches, or any way to run pirated games out of the box. You have to get those from a third party. The atmosphere team should be protected legally, because they don't allow any talk about a leaked SDK, or anything to do with piracy. If someone talks about that, they get banned. TX got nabbed because they were selling devices that enabled piracy out of the box, with no effort.


----------



## gregory-samba (Oct 3, 2020)

The Minecrafter said:


> Atmosphere doesn't ship with sigpatches, or any way to run pirated games out of the box. You have to get those from a third party. The atmosphere team should be protected legally, because they don't allow any talk about a leaked SDK, or anything to do with piracy. If someone talks about that, they get banned. TX got nabbed because they were selling devices that enabled piracy out of the box, with no effort.



Except the homebrew SDK, like all before it, is based on the official stolen SDK. It wasn't long ago that the people behind all of these homebrew Nintendo SDK's would admit they created them by sourcing copyrighted IP, but they've lost their balls and now it's just an open secret. Libnx, which I believe Atmosphere uses is based on a stolen official Nintendo Switch SDK. So there is an avenue to take to get Atmosphere nuked. Dirty little secrets .... Dirty little secrets ....


----------



## StrayGuitarist (Oct 3, 2020)

I’ve caught wind of some controversy regarding TX, but I really only remember their efforts in the original Xbox modding scene, like the Aladdin chip and stuff. I don’t know more about them than that. 

This is a bit concerning, though. It makes me wonder what the future of projects like ODEs, modchips, and the like will become. Not to mention TX’s general monopoly on the modchip scene in general. 

But this is another reason why I don’t mod new consoles. I don’t really think Nintendo is gonna go C&D on (what’s left of) Team Twiizers, or the folks behind LumaCFW anymore. Nor do I really have to worry about people throwing a legal fit over UnleashX or XBMC4Xbox.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Oct 3, 2020)

i remember the wii days you downloaded the usb loader, put the games on your hdd, started it up, click, play. boom done. it'll never be like that on the switch now. fucking nintapple


----------



## lafleche (Oct 3, 2020)

In the original article
"From approximately June 2013 through August 2020, Team Xecuter used a variety of product names for its devices, such as the Gateway 3DS, the Stargate, the TrueBlue Mini, the Classic2Magic, and the SX line of devices that included the SX OS, the SX Pro, the SX Lite, and the SX Core."

1. I did not know that gateway3ds and Stargate were also a team xecutor product. They  did not advertise them on their xecutor website (and dropped support!!)
2. You must admit that seeing their products, some very good and technical programmers were part of that team ( yes I know they also used code from others)....

Shame they got to greedy and did not stay more underground /less public


----------



## SG854 (Oct 3, 2020)

This is why you don't deal with illegal stuff and download illegal games.


----------



## ertaboy356b (Oct 3, 2020)

Atmos this, Atmos that, in the end, it all still goes to piracy. Who the fuck would hack their switch if not for piracy, maybe 0.001% will not hack for piracy but still.


----------



## Bimmel (Oct 3, 2020)

SG854 said:


> This is why you don't deal with illegal stuff and download illegal games.


Well.. I'm here for the cup cakes. How about you? :-)


----------



## ertaboy356b (Oct 3, 2020)

Unleanone999 said:


> Sad part is those who mods their later consoles or slims are screwed when a new nintendo update comes.


AFAIK, the Geniune boot will still work although emunand will definitely not be updated. A 'REFOOD' option like the Vita will probably exists in the future.


----------



## RedHunter (Oct 3, 2020)

That's sucks, let's just hope the Switch hacking scene won't die.
Rest of the scene is too politically correct to rely on, or simply not even close to TX skill level.


----------



## godreborn (Oct 3, 2020)

ertaboy356b said:


> AFAIK, the Geniune boot will still work although emunand will definitely not be updated. A 'REFOOD' option like the Vita will probably exists in the future.



actually, afaik, ref00d can't be used if a newer key is introduced.  it's just doing what the ignore firmware option is doing but for the vita.


----------



## lafleche (Oct 3, 2020)

ertaboy356b said:


> AFAIK, the Geniune boot will still work although emunand will definitely not be updated. A 'REFOOD' option like the Vita will probably exists in the future.



What do you mean by genuine boot will still work? Ofw?


----------



## Localhorst86 (Oct 3, 2020)

Now, I don't have any sympathy for them. But I don't like where this might lead to. 

I just expected them to bail out and run at some point (like they did with gateway)


----------



## ertaboy356b (Oct 3, 2020)

lafleche said:


> What do you mean by genuine boot will still work? Ofw?



It should work like an unmodded switch so you can still enjoy your synand, that is as far as I know though. It used to work when 10.2 got released even though OFW sysnand option won't work before the SXOS update.


----------



## watchband (Oct 3, 2020)

Shalashaska98 said:


> There's no such a thing as good VPN, VPN providers sell data and/or will do if there's a court order



there are some „good“ VPNs but they don‘t cost 3,99$ like Nord or other garbage


----------



## Ampersound (Oct 3, 2020)

ertaboy356b said:


> Atmos this, Atmos that, in the end, it all still goes to piracy. Who the fuck would hack their switch if not for piracy, maybe 0.001% will not hack for piracy but still.


Having access to everything. Being able to make proper backups. Homebrew and emulators. There are a lot of reasons.


----------



## spotanjo3 (Oct 3, 2020)

Bowser was arrested and deported from the Dominican Republic ??! So he is illegal in America ? SMH! What a shame! Dishonest illegal living in America.


----------



## yoyoyo69 (Oct 3, 2020)

x65943 said:


> Nintendo has been moving forward quickly with this stuff in the past few weeks



Perhaps rumours of the new console are true?


----------



## Brawl345 (Oct 3, 2020)

Good news. TX brought nothing but segregation for the whole Switch Homebrew community. Maybe we can finally start to work together instead of beating our heads over which CFW is better.


----------



## Meatloaf916 (Oct 3, 2020)

candyman.the.onl said:


> there are some „good“ VPNs but they don‘t cost 3,99$ like Nord or other garbage



wang vpn works great in China lol. It’s only on Android  but when you say no to donations. Wang says, “Wang very sad” and then you can use it lol.


----------



## moto4mods (Oct 3, 2020)

Chary said:


> View attachment 226842​
> The United States Department of Justice has shared some news regarding Team-Xecuter, which doesn't appear to be a good sign for the company. Gary Bowser, known on GBAtemp as garyopa, Max Louarn, and Yuanning Chen have all been arrested in Seattle, Washington. The US Government classifies these men as "leaders of one of the world's most notorious videogame piracy groups", and will be facing a federal indictment charge, for the selling of illegal hardware that facilitates piracy.
> 
> 
> ...


It sucks to think the only way to enjoy freedom for YOUR hardware is to purchase an increasingly rare and expensive older model, or pay a COMPANY for the right to use hardware YOU own and obtained from Nintendo. 

Its literally a chip, some designs and R&D, PCB prototyping, none of this is illegal and should always be encouraged. They didn't do anything wrong, but ask for money for something they really don't deserve compensation for. 

Rebug gives out their CFW for PS3 and their trinket PCB schematic, if TX only sold their items for the sum of their parts, i would say TX is still in the right. If they made OFW and charged for it like windows or Mac I would support them. If their not official CFW was free, I would support them.

I have a hard time believing people smart enough to develop CFW and chips like this, aren't smart enough to see their practices very closely resemble that of their competitors, other piracy/circumvention device makers. 

Even Cobra being closed source customization for PS3, exclusive to hardware made by the same, they didn't do anything wrong and even eventually released allot of work publicly, something only true modders would do. If they were really a team, this would go down allot different, and wouldn't look nearly as conveniently bad for them as it does.


----------



## vinhdt (Oct 3, 2020)

Is it our fault that Nintendo device is insecure and exploitable? They should have hire better people to make their switch more secure and not exploitable like the Xbox One. It is their own fault. They can’t sue or arrest someone else if it is their own fault that they didn’t secure their devices from exploitable. It is absurd to arrest someone else because it is Nintendo fault that they didn’t hire people secure their switches from exploitable.


----------



## Keylogger (Oct 3, 2020)

azoreseuropa said:


> Bowser was arrested and deported from the Dominican Republic ??! So he is illegal in America ? SMH! What a shame! Dishonest illegal living in America.


Bowser from Nintendo wanted Bowser from TX to be arrested.
There is only one legit Bowser


----------



## alucard_xs (Oct 3, 2020)

can Atmosphere be used on sx lite ?


----------



## Meatloaf916 (Oct 3, 2020)

alucard_xs said:


> can Atmosphere be used on sx lite ?



not yet but hopefully soon.


----------



## masbass (Oct 3, 2020)

I was worried that TX would stop developing SX OS at some time in the future when switch was outdated so I installed Atmosphere straight away on my ipatched v1 with SX Core. I guess it sucks to have a v2 or Lite now as they will forever be stuck on SX OS v.3.0.5, however, I also fear that a future fw update by Nintendo might also affect our v1 that run Atmosphere. Even if Atmosphere updates its code it might no longer work on the outdated SX OS 3.0.5 so we also might need to stay stuck in 10.2.0 although that will be a problem only when a game requiring a later fw version appears. Realistically Switch is already 3 years old and I don't expect many radical changes appearing now, maybe a Switch 2 will shift the focus on that too.


----------



## alucard_xs (Oct 3, 2020)

"hopefully" ?
With the news today, I'm doubtful ...


----------



## Meatloaf916 (Oct 3, 2020)

alucard_xs said:


> "hopefully" ?
> With the news today, I'm doubtful ...


There will always be hackers. So I’m hopeful lol. But if they do go down someone will release something into the wild for developers to mess around with. It’s really too early to tell.


----------



## Clydefrosch (Oct 3, 2020)

like the fbi would've actually cared if they hadn't done the laundering and wire fraud stuff.


----------



## godreborn (Oct 3, 2020)

as geohot has said, suing hackers isn't the answer.  sony really fucked that up during the ps3 days.  now they've got it right.  enlist their help in such a way that they get money and efame if they care about that, while still being able to release their hacks without fear of recourse.  just suing and whatnot makes them look like a douche even by me and I'm legit.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

btw, speaking of exploits, I think December is when a team of hackers is going to explain the day one exploit for the ps4.  there's been an exploit that has existed that works from the first firmware to the last (hopefully) that hasn't been released for fear of it being patched.  they're going to disclose it in December at a hackers' conference.  it might've been reported to sony and patched already on the latest firmware through hacker one.  that's the sort of thing Nintendo should've done.  I think Nintendo does have something like that where they pay hackers, but they really fucked up now that they've sued them.  you're just going to piss them off, and we all know what happened with the ps3 after you pissed off the hackers.


----------



## SlCKB0Y (Oct 3, 2020)

TheZander said:


> Haven't these guys been through this before? *11 felonies aint shit.*



Haha. Internet tough guy. You would shit in your pants the moment the cuffs went on.


----------



## peteruk (Oct 3, 2020)

I know it's already been asked earlier in the thread (now more than 22 pages), has anyone heard from @blawar ?

Do we know if he's 'ok' ? Hasn't been active here since 2pm GMT yesterday,


----------



## bbsan2k (Oct 3, 2020)

I guess I have a bit of a split opinion on it.
It is very sad, that (with TX out of the game) there is no solution for mariko etc anymore.
On the other hand I guess it’s what they deserve because of positioning their product for piracy only. If we are being honest with ourselves, there is probably no one using SX OS for NOT playing pirated games.


----------



## SlCKB0Y (Oct 3, 2020)

Legend Of Kay said:


> People celebrating this is super weird. "They're stealing code effects atmos users" no it doesn't. SciresM was affected but the average user has no say in it. This isn't great for the scene.



yea, it’s a great day for these scene. These assholes were known for stealing code and bricking peoples consoles if they thought someone was running a cloned flash cart or unlicensed software. Their illegal actions also bring a ton of unwanted legal scrutiny to the people and teams putting in the extra work to do things legitimately; who aren’t using proprietary code, who are doing clean reverse engineering projects and who aren’t directly promoting piracy, let alone getting hugely rich from it.

Max Louarn was also known for ripping off 10s of millions of dollars via fraud in the early 90s.

‘They are pieces of shit who deserve what is coming to them. When the feds are done with them I hope Nintendo bends them over and financially cleans them out in a civil suit.


----------



## nl255 (Oct 3, 2020)

What I don't get is why they let themselves be taken alive since once found guilty they are facing a life sentence, as in 85 years in prison, due to the fact that we have what is called "consecutive sentencing" here in the US.


----------



## ov3rkill (Oct 3, 2020)

Was Mario the one who arrested Bowser?

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

I still remember when Sony went after geohotz. I wonder if it'll happen again this time to those who created the exploits.


----------



## Legend Of Kay (Oct 3, 2020)

SlCKB0Y said:


> yea, it’s a great day for these scene. These assholes were known for stealing code and bricking peoples consoles if they thought someone was running a cloned flash cart or unlicensed software. Their illegal actions also bring a ton of unwanted legal scrutiny to the people and teams putting in the extra work to do things legitimately; who aren’t using proprietary code, who are doing clean reverse engineering projects and who aren’t directly promoting piracy, let alone getting hugely rich from it.
> 
> Max Louarn was also known for ripping off 10s of millions of dollars from ordinary people via credit card fraud in the early 90s.
> 
> ‘They are pieces of shit who deserve what is coming to them. When the feds are done with them I hope Nintendo bends them over and financially cleans them out in a civil suit.


You sound mad.


----------



## isoboy (Oct 3, 2020)

SlCKB0Y said:


> yea, it’s a great day for these scene. These assholes were known for stealing code and bricking peoples consoles if they thought someone was running a cloned flash cart or unlicensed software. Their illegal actions also bring a ton of unwanted legal scrutiny to the people and teams putting in the extra work to do things legitimately; who aren’t using proprietary code, who are doing clean reverse engineering projects and who aren’t directly promoting piracy, let alone getting hugely rich from it.
> 
> Max Louarn was also known for ripping off 10s of millions of dollars from ordinary people via credit card fraud in the early 90s.
> 
> ‘They are pieces of shit who deserve what is coming to them. When the feds are done with them I hope Nintendo bends them over and financially cleans them out in a civil suit.



And what are you doing with your custom firmware? Shuffling wallpapers?


----------



## jos010 (Oct 3, 2020)

gonna miss sxos when a new system update is there and bet it will be there shortly...oh well, thanks sxos (still hoping of support after all of this) it was worth my 30 euros  if not
atmosphere here i come, need to use my brain now....damnit


----------



## Zaiphon (Oct 3, 2020)

Fucking deserved. I love it!


----------



## ChokingVictim87 (Oct 3, 2020)

Original Switch owner and SXOS user here. Sad day for the scene as a whole.

Just woke up to this news, and while I dont agree with them stealing the Atmosphere code, I certainly dont think people should be gloating or celebrating this news for a variety of reasons.

Firstly, like some others have said, there are FAR worse crimes than selling game console piracy tools or stealing code. Lets not all act like we are saints on here and have never downloaded anything we morally shouldn't have eh? Secondly, those celebrating their incarceration and making jokes about them being prison raped-have you actually been locked up? I have, and I wouldn't wish it on anyone except murderers, rapists or those that hurt children. I was locked up for 23 hours a day, 7 days a week in a cell with another guy. You see and hear stuff which stays with you for life (like seeing someone have a boiling kettle thrown in their face that made all their features melt). Worst part was, I was totally innocent and released after 3 weeks when they realised they had 0 evidence, but those sounds/sights and experiences will stay with my for life and have scarred me mentally.

In regards to the future of SXOS and getting boot.dat updates for the latest firmware, whats the likelihood of them planning for something like this? I mean, if Chen is in China, he wont be extradited, so could he rebrand and continue?

Im just wondering wether I should hold off and wait. I loved SXOS ease of use and have never used Atmosphere as it seemed....complicated? Is it worth buying a new switch?


----------



## HarveyHouston (Oct 3, 2020)

I would never participate in something like this. Also, these guys are insane if they thought they could sell pirated stuff publicly, without Nintendo or the US government noticing. I'd rather get a poor imitation of someone else's work for free than pay for pirated software and illegal hardware. And I don't even _like_ imitations!

If it was for the purpose of keeping Nintendo Switch games functional after the console is no longer supported, I'd participate. If it was for archiving Nintendo games to keep them from being lost forever, I'd participate. If it was for emulating Nintendo games that you legally own, on a different platform entirely, I'd participate. If it was even unofficial hardware that connected to the Switch version of the Nintendo eShop and allowed you to buy games for that unofficial platform, since the money would be sent to Nintendo, I'd participate. The problem here is that this hardware includes software that have been illegally obtained, and the developers are asking a licensing fee for others to pay, in order to play the games. This means that *Nintendo doesn't get any money*, and *Team Xecuter gets all the money*. This I will never contribute to.

While copyright laws may be a hinderance to some projects, there is a reason why they exist. Breaking copyright on abandonware may be overlooked by some companies, but there hardly is any company within the United States that will not seek legal action against pirates who obtain current retail software and hardware for free, and make money off of such. The reason being, this hurts the companies who made it, because they rely on it for income instead of things that they've since "put in the closet", so to speak. For instance, selling a pirated Super Mario 64 ROM may not cause a full scale lawsuit, since Nintendo doesn't maintain that game as much. However, selling a pirated Super Mario Odyssey ROM can cause Nintendo to investigate. It also depends on how much you're doing it - doing it once or twice may not get you caught. Doing it as much as Team Xecuter apparently was doing it, it's a wonder they lasted this long!

My advice? Regardless of whether you're considering to do it once or a hundred times, whether it's old or not yet released, *never sell pirated software.* If in doubt of what to get or buy, and what to share for free or sell, check GBAtemp's Warez section in their Terms and Rules. This will give you an idea of what can't be shared just about anywhere. If you're still unsure, ask before sharing, especially here on GBAtemp, but also anywhere else where unofficial hardware and software is involved - like XDA Developers, Discord servers like Nintendo Homebrew, GitHub and GitLab repos, and even social media. Don't be swayed by open-door policies set by sites like 4chan; illegally shared/sold software is _still illegal_, even on those sites.

I hope Team Xecuter regrets their decision. I also hope that this doesn't cause the hacking community further problems with the addition of more legalities or something similar. One thing is sure - this will be something that us Tempers won't forget for a while, yet!


----------



## IceyyColdSnipez (Oct 3, 2020)

I did see the long coming, but WOW Nintendo isn't making jokes anymore.


----------



## SlCKB0Y (Oct 3, 2020)

isoboy said:


> And what are you doing with your custom firmware? Shuffling wallpapers?



My Switch is pristine/stock. I’m an adult, with a big boy job. I don’t rip off software unless the producer of said software gives me no legal option to purchase, then I’m more morally flexible.


----------



## smf (Oct 3, 2020)

nl255 said:


> What I don't get is why they let themselves be taken alive since once found guilty they are facing a life sentence, as in 85 years in prison, due to the fact that we have what is called "consecutive sentencing" here in the US.



I think it's unlikely that they'll put them away for 85 years. I'd be surprised if they did 5.


----------



## isoboy (Oct 3, 2020)

SlCKB0Y said:


> My Switch is pristine/stock. I’m an adult, with a big boy job. I don’t rip off software unless the producer of said software gives me no legal option to purchase, then I’m more morally flexible.



Well ain't you a saint.


----------



## SlCKB0Y (Oct 3, 2020)

Legend Of Kay said:


> You sound mad.



‘’I’m not mad. I just get satisfaction when karma bites back.


----------



## fille (Oct 3, 2020)

SlCKB0Y said:


> My Switch is pristine/stock. I’m an adult, with a big boy job. I don’t rip off software unless the producer of said software gives me no legal option to purchase, then I’m more morally flexible.[/QUOT



joycon drift and switch lite:RIP OFF,but nintendo can do this???????????
Switch is my latest nintendo console,they are not pro consumer,they even deny there is a joycon problem.
People are arguing tx steals and ripoff nintendo,but everyone forget what nintendo does,selling consoles and joycons that overtime will brake cause drifting.
I still have have retro consoles controllers that are more quality then those joycons,its unacceptable they deny it or won't see it.


----------



## SlCKB0Y (Oct 3, 2020)

isoboy said:


> Well ain't you a saint.



‘Look, just because I don’t do it doesn’t mean I’m judging those who do. For me there is a massive difference between people pirating games and those who get rich by facilitating it. If these guys had been giving their code away for free I could probably even accept that.

And guess what, if they were giving it away for free, there is a good chance they just get a nasty letter from Nintendo’s lawyers rather than Federal charges.


----------



## evilone (Oct 3, 2020)

I wish them all the best for their lawsuite and hope it will not affect the Xectuer current projects that much..


----------



## metalpsi (Oct 3, 2020)

well, can't remaining team xec just change the cfw to free to remain in the scene?
atmo is def safe, they aren't selling something that's meant to be a way to not pay for games 
also, about chips, can't someone else make them like R4's? its out there and used shouldn't be too hard methinks

anyways hope they will be fine.


----------



## SlCKB0Y (Oct 3, 2020)

fille said:


> joycon drift and switch lite:RIP OFF,but nintendo can do this???????????
> Switch is my latest nintendo console,they are not pro consumer,they even deny there is a joycon problem.



‘So your logic is that because a tiny proportion of people are having issues with a joycon (which Nintendo seem to be quietly repairing under warranty rather than publicly acknowledging the problem) that gives you the right to steal from not just Nintendo, but all the other switch developers?


----------



## fille (Oct 3, 2020)

SlCKB0Y said:


> ‘So your logic is that because a tiny proportion of people are having issues with a joycon (which Nintendo are quietly repairing under warranty rather than publicly acknowledging the problem) that gives you the right to steal from not just Nintendo, but all the other switch developers?



It doesn't is cause off stealing,company's also ripoff customers,only they come away with it,now everbody is crying like a child cause of stealing,first thing i wanna ask is what a normal would do on gbatemp??????????????????????????????
Nobody that is not involved with hacking knows a shit about gbatemp.
Oh yeah,The so called magic word here is homebrew,c'mon,bullshit.
Stealing games is bad,but you,i and everyone here on gbatemp is here for homebrew,i believe that.
And tiny amount,even if 10 people have this,those fools doesn't have to avoid or deny it,simple as that.


----------



## Tenny (Oct 3, 2020)

Is no one talking about that their Twitter account is gone? lol


----------



## SlCKB0Y (Oct 3, 2020)

fille said:


> joycon drift



speaking of which, I’ve never seen this on any of my switches. Does the drift only happen when the stick is in the Neutral position? If so, how does this actually impact gameplay, since when you are actually playing, the stick is never in a neutral position completely.

genuinely curious.


----------



## eyeliner (Oct 3, 2020)

Their mistake was getting into the USA. They should have been in China. 
It was bound to happen, so let's hope that there is a SXOS leak sometime.


----------



## fille (Oct 3, 2020)

Search for it on youtube,n64 have also this problems,but that after 20 years,difference with switch after a few years,with the tech we have now its UNACCEPTABLE,and even more when they deny it.
It doesn't make steal a game a good thing,but nintendo is just shit for customers,and many people say that.
The reason i react here is cause now people wake up and say tx is bad,but like i said,everybody is here on gbatemp for homebrew,i just don't believe those stories.
If i ask normal people who play games from cartridges,a normal family,they don't known gbatemp.
You find guides for hacking consoles,but everyone is here for another reason,hmmm,don't think so.


----------



## HideoKojima (Oct 3, 2020)

Memoir said:


> Well then... Guess I'm running Atmos from here on in
> 
> This does suck for the V2 Mariko users with the chips installed. I've got a V1 Erista patched... Just hope I can continue to use it.


You don't really need to, as long as you stick to the games that were released so far, as for the new games that require a higher few, who knows maybe a homebrew could do the trick and remove the version check


----------



## Ev1l0rd (Oct 3, 2020)

SlCKB0Y said:


> speaking of which, I’ve never seen this on any of my switches. Does the drift only happen when the stick is in the Neutral position? If so, how does this actually impact gameplay, since when you are actually playing, the stick is never in a neutral position completely.


Basically, the drift problem is that the little pads that keep the stick in a neutral position are of poor quality. They can wear down with extended use in one direction, which causes the stick to not be in a neutral position.

As to when you might need the stick in a neutral position, think aiming an arrow in a game. Doing that becomes a lot harder if the game is constantly moving your character slightly to the left or to the right.


----------



## fille (Oct 3, 2020)

SlCKB0Y said:


> speaking of which, I’ve never seen this on any of my switches. Does the drift only happen when the stick is in the Neutral position? If so, how does this actually impact gameplay, since when you are actually playing, the stick is never in a neutral position completely.
> 
> genuinely curious.




If you play a mario game(platformer),you have big problems then,and lots of other games.
It seems that you don't get it.
It shouldn't happen in the first place,thats how it works.
And after your warranty,bye joycon,buy a new one,after a few years,bye joycon,if you like that concept,your crazy.
Things brake offcourse,but not in that short lifespan.
So with other words,nintendo say fuck you to customer,and i say fuck you to them.
Last thing i ever bought from them,next console will be sony or microsoft.
Will play games from them on emu till they learn to threat a customer a nice way and not like you be fucked when you buy something from them.


----------



## Rfire (Oct 3, 2020)

Welp, I guess I'll finally have to migrate to Atmosphere once a future game comes out that depends on a future Switch firmware that is no longer supported by SX OS. I'll miss XCI loading greatly when that day arrives.

EDIT: And what I mean by depend on is -- a game that ACTUALLY requires a newer firmware to function. Such as games that utilize new APIs implemented in new firmware versions. I'm not talking about the artificial version check that is easily circumvented.


----------



## FAST6191 (Oct 3, 2020)

SlCKB0Y said:


> ‘Look, just because I don’t do it doesn’t mean I’m judging those who do. For me there is a massive difference between people pirating games and those who get rich by facilitating it. If these guys had been giving their code away for free I could probably even accept that.
> 
> And guess what, if they were giving it away for free, there is a good chance they just get a nasty letter from Nintendo’s lawyers rather than Federal charges.



Do you similarly condemn those emulators, often of current consoles, with massive patreon or whatever similar service support sections?


----------



## burhansalih (Oct 3, 2020)

To be honest their fate was sealed when they started charging for a licence that’s probably why Nintendo went after them. Profiting from it was never a good idea.


----------



## guitarheroknight (Oct 3, 2020)

Shalashaska98 said:


> You don't really need to, as long as you stick to the games that were released so far, as for the new games that require a higher few, who knows maybe a homebrew could do the trick and remove the version check



Huh, is there a new check for newer games that prevent then to be played?


----------



## HideoKojima (Oct 3, 2020)

guitarheroknight said:


> Huh, is there a new check for newer games that prevent then to be played?


Maybe I didn't phrase it well. For instance you'll have to update to the latest version of switch firmware to be able to play the  Mario 3D All Stars, if you aren't you get a message that you should update. Hence the game checks for the Fw and won't play if it's lower than the required one. So what I meant is a homebrew that will make games play on lower fw


----------



## Paulsar99 (Oct 3, 2020)

Now I'm thinking nintendo will raise hell upon them and sue them for every sx os sold. Also I wonder if the owner of uberchips might have settled with nintendo by revealing the identities of tx?


----------



## Foxi4 (Oct 3, 2020)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> Atmosphere isn't selling products with a sole intent of circumventing copyright protection like TX, Atmosphere devs will be just fine since creating CFW itself isn't illegal and they can't be arrested for it.


It 100% can be, depending on the jurisdiction. The only exemptions in the DMCA that I can think of off the top of my head concern mobile phones (aka "Jailbreaking"), vehicles (based on Right to Repair) and "copy protection research", consoles are a free-for-all in regards to what it describes as "technological protection measures", or TMP's - bypassing those is strictly prohibited, as is sharing the methods on how to do so. Any method of installing any software that circumvents the built-in TMP's is subject to potential litigation. It would be a rather "broad strokes" approach, but technically not beyond the realm of imagination.


----------



## |<roni&g (Oct 3, 2020)

A blow for sure, still hoping to get my switch hacked so I can actually use it properly, only played most of a link to the past so far and nothing more, haven't even connected to the net because without a hack, it's almost useless


----------



## Martinez (Oct 3, 2020)

Mates, this is not the time to argue endlessly over the fact that TX was taking Atmosphere code, taking money for SX OS. We use CFW from this same reason - Tinfoil, Custom apps, systems, not officially ported games, customization... Now we  need to focus so that the unpatched scene doesn't get ruined to prevent Nintendo from shutting down the SX Core. We need ideas how to save big part of our scene.


----------



## Der_Blockbuster (Oct 3, 2020)

SoulOfGazza said:


> I did tell you all this was on the way
> 
> Who knows best now ?
> 
> Bet Max and Bowser wished they hadn't ripped me off now


Karma struck them, now SoulOfGazza can finally rest in peace


----------



## SlCKB0Y (Oct 3, 2020)

FAST6191 said:


> Do you similarly condemn those emulators, often of current consoles, with massive patreon or whatever similar service support sections?



If the people implementing the emulation have done so without using proprietary code/software, access to confidential hardware documentation or facilitated the circumvention of copy protection, then they are completely in the clear, regardless of whether they are charging for their software as their implementation is clean. And the courts generally agree with this opinion.


----------



## FAST6191 (Oct 3, 2020)

guitarheroknight said:


> Huh, is there a new check for newer games that prevent then to be played?


A simple check for a firmware is rarely a problem (we have total control over the hardware -- not like say the 360 DVD mods or the sky3ds where only 1:1 games would work without additional hacks, you find it and remove it).
It is usually more when the newer firmwares have extra functionality not present in old ones, or said functionality is radically retooled (different inputs, different locations, different...) then you either get to emulate it in the game, or have to redo the game to work to the old scheme (easier for a game likely developed before said firmware changes and not really taking advantage, as years go on then maybe harder).

If then your base firmware starts getting more and more out of date, or development drops off, more games fail to work. If another firmware then takes up the mantle in some way you will tend not to see people put in the hours to get it to work on old ones.



burhansalih said:


> To be honest their fate was sealed when they started charging for a licence that’s probably why Nintendo went after them. Profiting from it was never a good idea.


We have had flash cart vendors and emulator authors that have taken payment/donations for better versions... for as long as I have been knocking around in flash carts and emulators. Some of said same are with us to this day.



SlCKB0Y said:


> If the people implementing the emulation have done so without using proprietary code/software, access to confidential hardware documentation or facilitated the circumvention of copy protection, then they are completely in the clear, regardless of whether they are charging for their software as their implementation is clean. And the courts generally agree with this opinion.


And how many emulators do you think conform to those standards? We have had copy protection for decades at this point (16 bit era was the last to particularly lack any), hardware docs similarly get leaked for just about everything, I will take your meaning of proprietary as opposed to being the strict meaning and yeah you can probably dodge that one.
There are substantial non infringing uses to play with but if the makers of the emulated devices or gaming running on them really wanted to they could make life very hard with what would ostensibly be a legit case (not one likely to be called frivolous) -- a homebrew only emulator is a very easy tweak for many of them and it is not just pure accuracy that allows them to run commercial games. Whether debugging, ROM hacks for disabled people and simple backup/my chosen method counts there then being the balance.


----------



## Tumbleweed (Oct 3, 2020)

SlCKB0Y said:


> yea, it’s a great day for these scene. These assholes were known for stealing code and bricking peoples consoles if they thought someone was running a cloned flash cart or unlicensed software. Their illegal actions also bring a ton of unwanted legal scrutiny to the people and teams putting in the extra work to do things legitimately; who aren’t using proprietary code, who are doing clean reverse engineering projects and who aren’t directly promoting piracy, let alone getting hugely rich from it.
> 
> Max Louarn was also known for ripping off 10s of millions of dollars from ordinary people via credit card fraud in the early 90s.
> 
> ‘They are pieces of shit who deserve what is coming to them. When the feds are done with them I hope Nintendo bends them over and financially cleans them out in a civil suit.



Bunch of whining babies on GBA celebrating a demise like this, only jut after ~1 month that the DOJ went after -SPARKS and literally obliterated the real scene, you guys say scene here scene there, when you are all a bunch of nobodies who never spoke with anyone relevant in any kind of scene but all you guys want to say now is fuck you SX OS because they sold licenses, meanwhile millions of pirates around the globe are worried about their future and if their CFW will still get updates... I won't be an asshole like most of u guys here and say that I want the same for Atmos devs.. because I don't and nobody should wish this for others without even knowing them. 

You guys should be happy that theres no more TV/Movies/PC games hell the whole iso scene around like before, at least not if you're not a member of those top-tier and impossible to get in places...


----------



## SlCKB0Y (Oct 3, 2020)

FAST6191 said:


> There are substantial non infringing uses to play with but if the makers of the emulated devices or gaming running on them really wanted to they could make life very hard with what would ostensibly be a legit case



‘my point is that emulation can allow legally obtained and purchased software to be run on hardware which it was never intended to. The end user who does this is breaching their license agreement, but the act is not criminal. If the reverse engineering and implementation of the emulation is clean then the developers are in the clear too.

The perfect example of this is Bleem, which existed during the lifetime of the PlayStation. It allowed emulation of PlayStation on PC but they never condoned piracy - the user was expected to use genuine Sony discs. Sony sued and lost. They bankrupted the company but that’s besides the point.

‘what these guys were doing was straight up facilitating piracy, and doing it brazenly and for a long period.  And they got arrested for it - it’s not the same thing.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Tumbleweed said:


> Bunch of whining babies on GBA celebrating a demise like this, only jut after ~1 month that the DOJ went after -SPARKS and literally obliterated the real scene, you guys say scene here scene there,



 Bla bla bla bla. You’re not actually saying anything. What we’re seeing here today happens literally EVERY console generation. A group gets a bit too cocky and crosses that line and they end up getting in the shit, either with the government or whatever company they are ripping off. I’ve seen this happen time and time again, back to dextrose.com during the n64 days. Bung enterprises/Lik Sang anyone??


----------



## MK73DS (Oct 3, 2020)

Tumbleweed said:


> meanwhile millions of pirates around the globe are worried about their future and if their CFW will still get updates...



That's also what I'm celebrating.


----------



## Goku1992A (Oct 3, 2020)

@lolcatzuru  & @The Minecrafter 

Here is an example Atmosphere doesn't ship it with piracy you are correct but a 3rd party enable piracy on the CFW. The team is turning a blind eye versus killing the exploit to allow the sigpatches so in a way they are aiding and abiding illegal activities. Its just like a thief used you car to steal even though you didn't steal but you are aiding and abiding the thief to commit the crime. I'm pretty sure Gary is going to get a plea deal but he is going to rat out evreyone including SXOS and Atmosphere they are on the opposing side but again it's all the same thing. I'm afraid the switch scene may turn into the PS4 scene really soon.


----------



## SlCKB0Y (Oct 3, 2020)

Tumbleweed said:


> but all you guys want to say now is fuck you SX OS because they sold licenses



‘No. Screw them because the guy running the group has literally been a major career criminal for the last *30 years*. A total crook.

Anyone who went into business with Max should have done their research on him.


----------



## Tenny (Oct 3, 2020)

MK73DS said:


> That's also what I'm celebrating.



Yea right because everyone who has a Hacked Switch is a Pirate... aight mate.. *insert facepalm*
I'm using it to Play PSP Games, Using Cheats and to Backup my Savegames..


----------



## MK73DS (Oct 3, 2020)

Goku1992A said:


> @lolcatzuru  & @The Minecrafter
> 
> Here is an example Atmosphere doesn't ship it with piracy you are correct but a 3rd party enable piracy on the CFW. The team is turning a blind eye versus killing the exploit to allow the sigpatches so in a way they are aiding and abiding illegal activities. Its just like a thief used you car to steal even though you didn't steal but you are aiding and abiding the thief to commit the crime. I'm pretty sure Gary is going to get a plea deal but he is going to rat out evreyone including SXOS and Atmosphere they are on the opposing side but again it's all the same thing. I'm afraid the switch scene may turn into the PS4 scene really soon.



Sure. When you get full control over the device you own, you *can* pirate games. This doesn't mean Atmosphere is aiding piracy. 
Following your logic, knives should be banned from stores because they are aiding murdering... So are all power tools. It's not because you can use it do to something illegal that the tool should be banned. Your usage is illegal. Not the tool. Atmosphere is safe.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Tenny said:


> Yea right because everyone who has a Hacked Switch is a Pirate... aight mate.. *insert facepalm*
> I'm using it to Play PSP Games, Using Cheats and to Backup my Savegames..



I was replying to someone who explicitly spoke about pirates. Please read the quote before complaining.


----------



## Joom (Oct 3, 2020)

Goku1992A said:


> @lolcatzuru  & @The Minecrafter
> 
> Here is an example Atmosphere doesn't ship it with piracy you are correct but a 3rd party enable piracy on the CFW. The team is turning a blind eye versus killing the exploit to allow the sigpatches so in a way they are aiding and abiding illegal activities. Its just like a thief used you car to steal even though you didn't steal but you are aiding and abiding the thief to commit the crime. I'm pretty sure Gary is going to get a plea deal but he is going to rat out evreyone including SXOS and Atmosphere they are on the opposing side but again it's all the same thing. I'm afraid the switch scene may turn into the PS4 scene really soon.


The word is "abetting", and no, it's not the same. Aiding and abetting to a crime means intent has to be involved. Atmosphere doesn't intend for anyone to use their software for piracy, just like bittorrent clients, but people do it anyway and they have no control over that. It's open source, too, so even if they "killed the exploit", someone would just fork the project and reverse the changes.


----------



## Goku1992A (Oct 3, 2020)

MK73DS said:


> Sure. When you get full control over the device you own, you *can* pirate games. This doesn't mean Atmosphere is aiding piracy.
> Following your logic, knives should be banned from stores because they are aiding murdering... So are all power tools. It's not because you can use it do to something illegal that the tool should be banned. Your usage is illegal. Not the tool. Atmosphere is safe.



Nintendo wants no piracy... okay SXOS is out of the game but atmosphere is still releasing CFW and 3rd party groups are using the sig patches that isn't going to fly with Nintendo. The only way Atmosphere will be safe if they kill the sigpatches all together. 

Atmosphere isn't the problem but the sigpatches is. Nintendo just want to kill the snake all together


----------



## linuxares (Oct 3, 2020)

Wow I to take off my hat to the feds. They really done a stellar job. I'm reading the PDF indicment, and they really done a heck of a job. Seems they manage to get a hold of their email communication as well.


----------



## Joom (Oct 3, 2020)

MK73DS said:


> When you get full control over the device you own


I still don't understand why people have this misconception. You don't own the device, you just paid for a license to use it. It's no different than buying a product key for a piece of software.


----------



## Tenny (Oct 3, 2020)

linuxares said:


> Wow I to take off my hat to the feds. They really done a stellar job. I'm reading the PDF indicment, and they really done a heck of a job. Seems they manage to get a hold of their email communication as well.



Where did you get this Information?


----------



## linuxares (Oct 3, 2020)

Tenny said:


> Where did you get this Information?


https://torrentfreak.com/images/louarn_et_al_indictment_0.pdf

EDIT: I would say start a Page 18. A lot of the top is just "what TX is"


----------



## Tumbleweed (Oct 3, 2020)

MK73DS said:


> That's also what I'm celebrating.



Don't you know there's a working alternative called Atmosphere? So what exactly you're celebrating?

@Sickb0y I'm not entitled to say anything or coming to early conclusions like most of u guys are doing...All I'm saying is theres no compassion or solidarity in this community and when I say u guys talk a lot of BS it's because all scenes are toxic nowadays, this is not a TX exclusivity, times changed piracy does not share the same core values as it once did in the past. It's a profitable activity for most people, no wonder there are p2p crackers asking for crowdfunding to crack Denuvo.. WTF... I'm prolly too old to understand this generation. Hatred people.

@garyopa was one guy and if you read the indictment you will understand this is much more focused on the resellers than rather TX itself, hell the site/discord/servers are all working normal this doesn't sound to me like the end of TX just a time out...

Edit: Even disagreeing with TX methods I would NEVER celebrate something like this.


----------



## Plasmaster09 (Oct 3, 2020)

chrisrlink said:


> you don't know what this means do you? if team Xecuter goes down what's stopping nintendo from going after atmosphere devs? or even Us?


reasonable boundaries, that's what.
the reason they can outright arrest team xecuter's leaders is because they weren't exactly the brightest and basically sold hacking hardware with the explicit intent of "you can use this to pirate games".


----------



## britain4 (Oct 3, 2020)

Without getting too much into the politics of it all - I’ve had my Switch with SX Core for about a month before all this has happened (now stuck with a current SX OS version causing boot issues) so I’m hoping someone finds a way to make the chip work without any reliance on TX software otherwise we’ve got millions of Switches un-hackable again


----------



## Joom (Oct 3, 2020)

britain4 said:


> Without getting too much into the politics of it all - I’ve had my Switch with SX Core for about a month before all this has happened (now stuck with a current SX OS version causing boot issues) so I’m hoping someone finds a way to make the chip work without any reliance on TX software otherwise we’ve got millions of Switches un-hackable again


This is why everyone loses when it comes to DRM. Live and learn, though, I suppose.


----------



## Tenny (Oct 3, 2020)

britain4 said:


> Without getting too much into the politics of it all - I’ve had my Switch with SX Core for about a month before all this has happened (now stuck with a current SX OS version causing boot issues) so I’m hoping someone finds a way to make the chip work without any reliance on TX software otherwise we’ve got millions of Switches un-hackable again



Not 100% sure about that, but can't you update the OS with the USB thingy? it should be included when you purchased the SX Core/Lite.


----------



## rich333 (Oct 3, 2020)

I hope they leak the SXOS source so it can be updated or maybe the usb xci loading function can be added to AMS


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Oct 3, 2020)

So I guess the people that don't have an SX dongle they're fucked now aren't they. My release model switch isn't hacked yet


----------



## Goku1992A (Oct 3, 2020)

At the end of the day this sucks I personally have 2 switches so I have atmosphere and SXOS. For those on SXOS dont be so quick to jump ship just wait and see what news to come if the shoe was on the other foot alot of Atmosphere users would be trying to jump ship to SXOS. 

Just wait and see how everything plays out. I like SXOS and Atmosphere just in stuff like this it looks pretty bad but I cant tell the future.


----------



## Zaiphon (Oct 3, 2020)

Tumbleweed said:


> Bunch of whining babies on GBA celebrating a demise like this, only jut after ~1 month that the DOJ went after -SPARKS and literally obliterated the real scene, you guys say scene here scene there, when you are all a bunch of nobodies who never spoke with anyone relevant in any kind of scene but all you guys want to say now is fuck you SX OS because they sold licenses, meanwhile millions of pirates around the globe are worried about their future and if their CFW will still get updates... I won't be an asshole like most of u guys here and say that I want the same for Atmos devs.. because I don't and nobody should wish this for others without even knowing them.
> 
> You guys should be happy that theres no more TV/Movies/PC games hell the whole iso scene around like before, at least not if you're not a member of those top-tier and impossible to get in places...


Actually you are crying right now. How can i celebrate but be a whining baby?
What did SX do? They copy&paste Atmos code and up to 90% time they waited for Atmos updates to copy&paste them for their "god" tier OS.

You are just malding because you bought that and now you feel scammed and ripped off. 

Im only sorry for the People who bought that dogshit. idk how even gbatemp allowed that on the platform in the firstplace @garyopa was posting updates and ads. 

Imagine paying to get pirated games. Why not buy the games instead then?

Just a big pepelaugh at the two idiots that thought they can make the big bucks.


----------



## Mark McDonut (Oct 3, 2020)

Doug Bowser Vs. Gary Bowser

now THIS is console wars.


----------



## Asia81 (Oct 3, 2020)

In france we say "I hear cheh in my oreilette"


----------



## Spider_Man (Oct 3, 2020)

Tenny said:


> Yea right because everyone who has a Hacked Switch is a Pirate... aight mate.. *insert facepalm*
> I'm using it to Play PSP Games, Using Cheats and to Backup my Savegames..


LMFAO

playing psp games on a switch is still PIRACY *insert facepalm*


----------



## MikaDubbz (Oct 3, 2020)

Retroboy said:


> LMFAO
> 
> playing psp games on a switch is still PIRACY *insert facepalm*



Don't you know?! As long as the system isn't current, emulation of it doesn't count as piracy, because reasons. /s


----------



## britain4 (Oct 3, 2020)

Tenny said:


> Not 100% sure about that, but can't you update the OS with the USB thingy? it should be included when you purchased the SX Core/Lite.



The chip firmware (optional USB update) and SX OS were separate, the chip looks for a signed copy of SXOS on the SD card.

If someone could crack whatever signing they used they could just make a Hekate boot.dat to go on there and panic over lol


----------



## Jiehfeng (Oct 3, 2020)

So will these people stay arrested or will they get fined?


----------



## Flying Scotsman (Oct 3, 2020)

weatMod said:


> but even with the license  the ships  do more than just enable backups
> they enable hommebrew and    the running of alternative OS's
> this is no different than every  other hard mod device that has been sold since beginning of the  video game industry



They're pinning the license on XCI loading specifically. The homebrew aspect is taking a back seat according to Nintendo's indictment.

They're also targeting the mod chip as a purpose built "anti-piracy circumvention device" even though it has more features, that's what they're specifically spinning it as to the court. They did the same with the R4 cards in the UK for example.


----------



## sudeki300 (Oct 3, 2020)

chrisrlink said:


> so now the team x is out of the picture wonder about atmos now?


be a bit different as its the console that has the issue, theres no chip to install. cant arrest everyone with a paper clip. plus that ships sailed as there are only a certain number of units in the wild


----------



## Brawl345 (Oct 3, 2020)

Mark McDonut said:


> Doug Bowser Vs. Gary Bowser
> 
> now THIS is console wars.


I want the keys to the kingdom back, Bowser. 😂 @thetruebowser @NintendoAmerica https://t.co/Ae7WHoFddH— Reggie Fils-Aimé (@Reggie) October 3, 2020


----------



## Tenny (Oct 3, 2020)

Retroboy said:


> LMFAO
> 
> playing psp games on a switch is still PIRACY *insert facepalm*



might be illegal in the states but not in my country.
In my country it is allowed to Backup your games and play it on pc or whatever device you like.
so please inform yourself before posting such garbage.



Jiehfeng said:


> So will these people stay arrested or will they get fined?



Depends in the end for what they are getting charged.


----------



## Flying Scotsman (Oct 3, 2020)

Jiehfeng said:


> So will these people stay arrested or will they get fined?



The US does not like wire fraud or copyright infringement related charges so expect at least some form of jail sentence related to copyright infringement.

Good luck getting Chen though. His court order is going to be thrown back and forth for months before it's finally thrown out.


----------



## Spider_Man (Oct 3, 2020)

is there any truth to this, as id have assumed nintendo would have


Tenny said:


> might be illegal in the states but not in my country.
> In my country it is allowed to Backup your games and play it on pc or whatever device you like.
> so please inform yourself before posting such garbage.
> 
> ...


yea sure "back up"problem is, making copies is illegal world wide and you also have that thing of modifying your console is also illegal.

dont be a wet towel coming here claiming you dont pirate, we all know thats chatting a load of bollocks.


----------



## Flying Scotsman (Oct 3, 2020)

Retroboy said:


> is there any truth to this, as id have assumed nintendo would have
> 
> yea sure "back up"problem is, making copies is illegal world wide and you also have that thing of modifying your console is also illegal.
> 
> dont be a wet towel coming here claiming you dont pirate, we all know thats chatting a load of bollocks.



While I'm not advocating piracy - there are countries where both (or either) are legal.

i.e backups are legal in Sweden. Music, Films and e-books backups are legal in the UK etc.

Modding your console is legal in Australia etc.

It really is country dependant.


----------



## sudeki300 (Oct 3, 2020)

Flying Scotsman said:


> The US does not like wire fraud or copyright infringement related charges so expect at least some form of jail sentence related to copyright infringement.



anything to do with $ being taken from the government is a big no no in the US, if they were smart they would have saved for such an event


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 3, 2020)

TobiasAmaranth said:


> Uh oh. I think I'm gonna need a guide to xfer off of SX OS within a few months, huh?


You can use your sx gear to boot up any cfw. I've  got mine booting Atmosphere or ReiNX, I forget which.


----------



## 0x3000027E (Oct 3, 2020)

linuxares said:


> https://torrentfreak.com/images/louarn_et_al_indictment_0.pdf
> 
> EDIT: I would say start a Page 18. A lot of the top is just "what TX is"


Very interesting read, thanks for sharing


----------



## Spider_Man (Oct 3, 2020)

Flying Scotsman said:


> While I'm not advocating piracy - there are countries where both (or either) are legal.
> 
> i.e backups are legal in Sweden. Music, Films and e-books backups are legal in the UK etc.
> 
> ...


modding consoles is violation of the console terms, which is why nintendo crack down on sx, as the device itself does not come with any roms, it like cfw, you have to obtain.

but we all know he hasnt made backups, problem you see all the time online, piraters pretending they dont pirate when we know this snowflake had downloaded his games.

but its funny, because even a  back up is still pirating it.

i guess people can sugar coat shit all they like, theres no ifs or buts, it simply is what it is.

i dont get how their websites havent been forced to shut down.


----------



## weatMod (Oct 3, 2020)

Flying Scotsman said:


> They're pinning the license on XCI loading specifically. The homebrew aspect is taking a back seat according to Nintendo's indictment.
> 
> They're also targeting the mod chip as a purpose built "anti-piracy circumvention device" even though it has more features, that's what they're specifically spinning it as to the court. They did the same with the R4 cards in the UK for example.


yes well they can spin it all they like but in the end  the chip is necessary to accomplish the running of alternate OS's on mariko consoles , and they're the only game in town
without   SX core and SX lite end users would have no other way of running Linux and  Android on their systems or running homebrew and that is a major deal
 it's not like there is some other way users can run  Linux  or Android on their mariko systems without the  core and lite chips
and there are plenty of instances and examples of people using core and lite chips and the pro dongle to do things other than run  backups  like running those OS's and homebrew
it doesn't matter what the marketing is focused on  it is clear that these devices have other uses besides just running backups
if they lose this case it would set a very dangerous precedent by establishing  case law
more than likely  this will get thrown out like the Crippen case
this is an absolutely  disgusting abuse by  the feds
it is criminal what they are doing , it is racketeering , they are acting as hired thugs to protect  Nintendo (even though they are not protecting anything because not even .0001% of switch owners use these chips and it has 0 effect on Nintendo's' bottom line) and
violating the rights of these defendants using violence/threat of violence, harassment  ,intimidation , kidnaping  etc.
make no mistake these people are  anthropomorphic pieces of  human excrement
and if such a  case is won it would be a huge blow for the community

it reminds me of the same scummy tactics that the automakers are using RIGHT NOW in my state
by airing intimidating ads for the right to repair ballot question initiative
they are  running ads right now that are literally threatening people with rape if they vote yes on  the right to repair bill
the ads basically say vote the way we want  you to or you are going to get   raped
not raped as  in raped in your wallet at the repair shop, but physically sexually raped in your corn hole or pussy hole


----------



## Tumbleweed (Oct 3, 2020)

Zaiphon said:


> Actually you are crying right now. How can i celebrate but be a whining baby?
> What did SX do? They copy&paste Atmos code and up to 90% time they waited for Atmos updates to copy&paste them for their "god" tier OS.
> 
> You are just malding because you bought that and now you feel scammed and ripped off.
> ...



Yeah, I bought it, in 2017? When the Switch released, so why should I've been angry? Also wtf is 30 bucks? A lunch? lmaol....

Read my 2nd post about what I think of crackers asking for crowdfunding and people paying for it before saying your nonsense BS. I paid because it was the ONLY available option back than and I'm very happy with the service they provided. Much better than the free Atmosphere that I won't have any issues migrating to if really needed. I'm not a n00b m8y.


----------



## Tenny (Oct 3, 2020)

Retroboy said:


> ~snip~



It is not Illegal in my Country as long you do the Copies for private use.
if you sell/Upload or give it to a friend or for example if you Rent a Game and make a copy of that, yes that's Illegal!
It's also legal to Modify your Console for Private use in my Country.
I don't need to Pirate my Games since i am not really interested in the majority of Games on the Switch and i own a lot of PSP Games.

Just please don't respond to this, you don't live in my Country nor you know our Laws...


----------



## osaka35 (Oct 3, 2020)

weatMod said:


> yes well they can spin it all they like but in the end  the chip is necessary to accomplish the running of alternate OS's on mariko consoles , and they're the only game in town
> without   SX core and SX lite end users would have no other way of running Linux and  Android on their systems or running homebrew and that is a major deal
> it's not like there is some other way users can run  Linux  or Android on their mariko systems without the  core and lite chips
> and there are plenty of instances and examples of people using core and lite chips and the pro dongle to do things other than run  backups  like running those OS's and homebrew
> ...


Agreed. Yes, a case can be made for protecting your IP. But that's civil court (money), not criminal court (jail time) I'd hope. I am worried this will make them embolden to go after those "grey areas" where they could interpret arbitrary code as illegal circumvention. I do not like this.


----------



## ghjfdtg (Oct 3, 2020)

Serves them right for what they did to the homebrew community. I doubt it's the end since they only got 2 people but we will see.


----------



## Spider_Man (Oct 3, 2020)

Tenny said:


> It is not Illegal in my Country as long you do the Copies for private use.
> if you sell/Upload or give it to a friend or for example if you Rent a Game and make a copy of that, yes that's Illegal!
> It's also legal to Modify your Console for Private use in my Country.
> I don't need to Pirate my Games since i am not really interested in the majority of Games on the Switch and i own a lot of PSP Games.
> ...


your a funny one arent you, do you live in a fantasy world.

so you claim to have legally made backups, not one single game you downloaded off the web.

hmmm sure, ill leave you to play with the fairy's and elves.


----------



## ChokingVictim87 (Oct 3, 2020)

So is there site/discord down? I cant get their forum to load at all


----------



## Tumbleweed (Oct 3, 2020)

ChokingVictim87 said:


> So is there site/discord down? I cant get their forum to load at all



https://team-xecuter.com/community/...iracy-group-“team-xecuter”-in-custody.135512/

Looks totally fine.. OFC no official reply but u have a few VIP/Mods saying the old mantra "keep calm" lol


----------



## Tenny (Oct 3, 2020)

Retroboy said:


> your a funny one arent you, do you live in a fantasy world.
> so you claim to have legally made backups, not one single game you downloaded off the web.
> hmmm sure, ill leave you to play with the fairy's and elves.



I'm not living in a Fantasy World.
Yes the PSP Games on my Switch are Legal Backups. It's only GTA:VCS,LCS and THUG2 anyways.. so it's nothing you should risk a fine for.. unless you really wanna save five fucking bucks.


----------



## Vorde (Oct 3, 2020)

While I think this was always the end for them, it's unfortunate to see this happen so soon. Hopefully someone will be able to clone their Core and Core Lite chips so there's still options for newer Switch owners. I don't agree with the piracy, but you should be able to do what you want with your own devices


----------



## huma_dawii (Oct 3, 2020)

Chary said:


> View attachment 226842​
> The United States Department of Justice has shared some news regarding Team-Xecuter, which doesn't appear to be a good sign for the company. Gary Bowser, known on GBAtemp as garyopa, Max Louarn, and Yuanning Chen have all been arrested in Seattle, Washington. The US Government classifies these men as "leaders of one of the world's most notorious videogame piracy groups", and will be facing a federal indictment charge, for the selling of illegal hardware that facilitates piracy.
> 
> 
> ...


Horrible!!! :/


----------



## Ev1l0rd (Oct 3, 2020)

I feel that most of the "backup" people here (even if I give y'all the benefit of the doubt), are either not aware or intentionally overlooking the fact that SX OS has Horizon modules in it, as well as copyrighted gamecard headers to make their gamecard loader work.


----------



## Tenny (Oct 3, 2020)

Vorde said:


> While I think this was always the end for them, it's unfortunate to see this happen so soon. Hopefully someone will be able to clone their Core and Core Lite chips so there's still options for newer Switch owners. I don't agree with the piracy, but you should be able to do what you want with your own devices



Pretty sure the other members will still work on this or may leak the Source Code & Chip
Yea you're absolutely right i really love the Switch but the lack that you can't Backup your Savegames or add Custom Themes sucks.


----------



## lolcatzuru (Oct 3, 2020)

Goku1992A said:


> @lolcatzuru  & @The Minecrafter
> 
> Here is an example Atmosphere doesn't ship it with piracy you are correct but a 3rd party enable piracy on the CFW. The team is turning a blind eye versus killing the exploit to allow the sigpatches so in a way they are aiding and abiding illegal activities. Its just like a thief used you car to steal even though you didn't steal but you are aiding and abiding the thief to commit the crime. I'm pretty sure Gary is going to get a plea deal but he is going to rat out evreyone including SXOS and Atmosphere they are on the opposing side but again it's all the same thing. I'm afraid the switch scene may turn into the PS4 scene really soon.



my entire point is that its alot harder less worth it to prosecute someone who has no money.  You might be right, this might be the last stretch of game piracy, but lets hope we are both wrong.


----------



## AmandaRose (Oct 3, 2020)

Tumbleweed said:


> https://team-xecuter.com/community/...iracy-group-“team-xecuter”-in-custody.135512/
> 
> Looks totally fine.. OFC no official reply but u have a few VIP/Mods saying the old mantra "keep calm" lol


I clicked on the link you provided and I get


----------



## NoNAND (Oct 3, 2020)

Hells Malice said:


> Looks like Bubba will be exploiting a vulnerability in their bums in federal prison


One question. What's with this hostility and negative attitude towards TX.

Sure they are pirates but not the first people to invent piracy. Many others have existed before them and many more will succeed them.

Back in the days of the 3DS era gateway was a renown and well known team of hackers. Yet no one spewed hate and toxic attitudes toward them.

This question isn't directed at you specifically but to this community as a whole.


----------



## Ev1l0rd (Oct 3, 2020)

AmandaRose said:


> I clicked on the link you provided and I get
> 
> View attachment 226916


UK govt. has network banned TX sites.


----------



## DJPlace (Oct 3, 2020)

then end of getting new people to switch piracy?


----------



## ChokingVictim87 (Oct 3, 2020)

AmandaRose said:


> I clicked on the link you provided and I get
> 
> View attachment 226916


Use a VPN. UK providers block SXOS site


----------



## AmandaRose (Oct 3, 2020)

NoNAND said:


> One question. What's with this hostility and negative attitude towards TX.
> 
> Sure they are pirates but not the first people to invent piracy. Many others have existed before them and many more will succeed them.
> 
> ...


TX and gateway are the same people 

From the Department of Justice website.

From approximately June 2013 through August 2020, Team Xecuter used a variety of product names for its devices, such as the Gateway 3DS, the Stargate, the TrueBlue Mini, the Classic2Magic, and the SX line of devices that included the SX OS, the SX Pro, the SX Lite, and the SX Core

https://www.justice.gov/opa/pr/two-members-notorious-videogame-piracy-group-team-xecuter-custody


----------



## Tenny (Oct 3, 2020)

Ev1l0rd said:


> UK govt. has network banned TX sites.



Can't you bypass that with Cloudflare DNS?


----------



## Ev1l0rd (Oct 3, 2020)

Tenny said:


> Can't you bypass that with Cloudflare DNS?


Yes, I think so?


----------



## ZachyCatGames (Oct 3, 2020)

gregory-samba said:


> Except the homebrew SDK, like all before it, is based on the official stolen SDK. It wasn't long ago that the people behind all of these homebrew Nintendo SDK's would admit they created them by sourcing copyrighted IP, but they've lost their balls and now it's just an open secret. Libnx, which I believe Atmosphere uses is based on a stolen official Nintendo Switch SDK. So there is an avenue to take to get Atmosphere nuked. Dirty little secrets .... Dirty little secrets ....


I think you don't realize dev-provided nnSdk is included with every application.
Making it fair grounds to reverse engineer and reimplement and making it legally obtainable.
Also a lot of the functionality implemented in Libnx and Libstratosphere isn't present in the sdk provided to developers.


----------



## hippy dave (Oct 3, 2020)

I knew they went too far with that fucking Stargate service... literally selling pirated games was way too blatant:


> even going so far as to make customers pay a licensing fee to play stolen games



I don't think mods (software mods, or hardware like the SX Pro dongle or the SX mod chips) should be illegal, I know there are recent laws trying to make them illegal in various places, but I'm a firm believer in having the right to use your own device how you want. And I don't think TX should have been busted for that specifically (altho their theft of Atmosphere code was obviously shonky and gross, it would be unlikely to be charged as a crime).

But besides the aforementioned Stargate fiasco, they were committing so many assorted crimes in the background (wire fraud, money laundering etc), so they did really make themselves an easy target for litigation. If they'd have just acted as much like a legit business as they could, that happened to be selling console modding devices, Nintendo might never have been able to take them down, tho I'm sure they'd still have tried their hardest.

This leaves a shitty situation for chipped Mariko owners (assuming TX is providing no more updates), I hope something comes through for them soon - I know Atmosphere has Mariko support as a not-immediate but not-too-distant goal, maybe they or other devs can support booting it from the SX chips, as well as whatever clone/alternative chips will follow. And maybe a software entry point for Mariko Switches will turn up eventually, I know it's always being rumoured quietly.

Anyway... overall, I guess this is just some comedy gold, people acted badly and got burned for it.... and this coming the day after we learned Trump got covid. We live in interesting times.


----------



## bodefuceta (Oct 3, 2020)

It's going to be fun seeing how many people are going to complain their SX doesn't work with 10.3 games. A new SDK should be available soon.


----------



## bobovieri (Oct 3, 2020)

Nobody has commented that Bowser is being persecuted by Nintendo?
Obviously Mario is behind this Watergate...


----------



## Hambrew (Oct 3, 2020)

Nerrel said:


> So you're legally entitled to make backup copies of your games, but it is also legally forbidden to make backup copies of your game. As you can see, this is a big .... mess


oh crap this is what deja vu is?


----------



## ZachyCatGames (Oct 3, 2020)

bodefuceta said:


> It's going to be fun seeing how many people are going to complain their SX doesn't work with 10.3 games. A new SDK should be available soon.


I'd be surprised if they did 10.3, 11.0.0 is at most only a couple months away from releasing on retail.
edit: And a new SDK will be available soon, yes, but not for 10.x.


----------



## zebrone (Oct 3, 2020)

Only Garyopa is in Usa.
Lourn will never be extradicted from France to usa clowns!! Same for chinese fellow. The team is composed by 12 men.
So i think they will return...


----------



## linuxares (Oct 3, 2020)

zebrone said:


> Only Garyopa is in Usa.
> Lourn will never be extradicted from France to usa clowns!! Same for chinese fellow. The team is composed by 12 men.
> So i think they will return...


He is arrested in Canada. Not in France.


----------



## zebrone (Oct 3, 2020)

linuxares said:


> He is arrested in Canada. Not in France.


Oh shiiiii..t


----------



## Deleted member 534671 (Oct 3, 2020)

Ev1l0rd said:


> UK govt. has network banned TX sites.


I’m in the UK and have logged on fine, apart from Xecuter.Rocks Which has been taken down temporarily by the mods.


----------



## noreason4 (Oct 3, 2020)

What is/was xecuter.rocks?


----------



## Deleted member 534671 (Oct 3, 2020)

noreason4 said:


> What is/was xecuter.rocks?


A chat forum.


----------



## Rail Fighter (Oct 3, 2020)

I guess no more SX OS update.


----------



## Meepers55 (Oct 3, 2020)

How predictable.


----------



## iialaq01 (Oct 3, 2020)

Can we start a fund me page for these guys to hire best law firm for helping giving us a control over our hardware? Seriously, those didn’t promote for piracy and never implicate. A lot of people backup their games so the don’t have to carry them everywhere or in case they lose them or damage them. Nintendo is being evil lately. They’re acting like anti-consumer and never admit the joy con drift issue or even fix it. I hope TX get a release as soon as possible.


----------



## Deleted member 397813 (Oct 3, 2020)

wait, what non switch lite user uses sx os anyway


----------



## realtimesave (Oct 3, 2020)

Retroboy said:


> LMFAO
> 
> playing psp games on a switch is still PIRACY *insert facepalm*



Damn, now emulation is suddenly not piracy   Thanks for that.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



SlCKB0Y said:


> ‘my point is that emulation can allow legally obtained and purchased software to be run on hardware which it was never intended to. The end user who does this is breaching their license agreement, but the act is not criminal. If the reverse engineering and implementation of the emulation is clean then the developers are in the clear too.
> 
> The perfect example of this is Bleem, which existed during the lifetime of the PlayStation. It allowed emulation of PlayStation on PC but they never condoned piracy - the user was expected to use genuine Sony discs. Sony sued and lost. They bankrupted the company but that’s besides the point.
> 
> ...



Heh did you even read the indictment?  It shows in there that dumping roms to play on anything is illegal piracy (yes ok I disagree with that but whatever, that is what the law is trying to say)  Under the example in the indictment of the Classic2Magic for the snes mini.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Crazystato said:


> "So long gay bowser!"



Heyyy that is mean   but.. still funny 

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

Btw I can't find/quote Mr Hero here that says he has a big boy job and doesn't pirate.  But what are you doing on an emulation  / piracy news forum then LMAO.


----------



## manousos82003 (Oct 3, 2020)

Very sad news...I'll still be using SX OS till any new easy way comes up! I hate Atmosphere and the complicated plug ins...
As a boomer  (although i'm considered as millenial) i prefer simple things..... SX installation for me is easy....

I don't mind waiting, already have much backlog....


----------



## realtimesave (Oct 3, 2020)

iialaq01 said:


> Can we start a fund me page for these guys to hire best law firm for helping giving us a control over our hardware? Seriously, those didn’t promote for piracy and never implicate. A lot of people backup their games so the don’t have to carry them everywhere or in case they lose them or damage them. Nintendo is being evil lately. They’re acting like anti-consumer and never admit the joy con drift issue or even fix it. I hope TX get a release as soon as possible.



This is the best thing I have seen in this thread.  That would be a good idea to help keep hope alive for Gary oPa. We need to help him out because he helped us out.


----------



## leerpsp (Oct 3, 2020)

Ev1l0rd said:


> UK govt. has network banned TX sites.


Use a VPN


----------



## DarknessPlay3r (Oct 3, 2020)

linuxares said:


> https://torrentfreak.com/images/louarn_et_al_indictment_0.pdf
> 
> EDIT: I would say start a Page 18. A lot of the top is just "what TX is"


Thanks for posting this. I've enjoyed seeing all the fanboys crying the sky is falling and it's over. Obviously not one of them read this...



 
Page 37, *the team* ...... *keep the devs happy*... It's almost like every reporting done on this was fed the same bias story to tell the tale of how a whole piracy group was taken away forever and now piracy on the switch is dead ooohhh nooooooo....

This will have hurt distribution (probably the whole point) but I won't be surprised if development continues.


----------



## cashboxz01 (Oct 3, 2020)

at the very least they should open source the project anonymously. and despite how much tx is hated on this forum, there's no alternative for mariko or lite other than sx core/lite and even if sx os is stolen, it's still preferred by people who don't like tinkering with various patches.


----------



## gregory-samba (Oct 3, 2020)

ZachyCatGames said:


> I think you don't realize dev-provided nnSdk is included with every application.
> Making it fair grounds to reverse engineer and reimplement and making it legally obtainable.
> Also a lot of the functionality implemented in Libnx and Libstratosphere isn't present in the sdk provided to developers.



Except the official SDK is being used to create the homebrew SDK. If you do some searching around you'll see the crew that deals with these dekkitpro/devkitppc and various libs used to admit they simply used the stolen sdk's. That's especially true for Wintermute one of the main devs. After the big busts in the Wii scene they stopped publicly running their mouths and now it would be like pulling teeth to get them to admit they use stolen IP to create these tools. However, that's exactly what's happening. If you think all these devs don't pirate you're delusional.


----------



## Maykon Correia (Oct 3, 2020)

What one of the members of the TX forum answered about support and licensing questions


----------



## danilozz (Oct 3, 2020)

well i just hacked it with xecuter


----------



## harryoke (Oct 3, 2020)

iialaq01 said:


> Can we start a fund me page for these guys to hire best law firm for helping giving us a control over our hardware? Seriously, those didn’t promote for piracy and never implicate. A lot of people backup their games so the don’t have to carry them everywhere or in case they lose them or damage them. Nintendo is being evil lately. They’re acting like anti-consumer and never admit the joy con drift issue or even fix it. I hope TX get a release as soon as possible.


Well you obviously dont know them. They dont need a fund me page they have more money than common sense... and they will need every penny to pay for protection inside federal prison. I heard Garyopa has a new cellmate a MR Ben Dover.


----------



## Pokemon_Tea_Sea_Jee (Oct 3, 2020)

Nintendo are being violent oppressors.


----------



## Izen (Oct 3, 2020)

> So Long Gary Bowser



This is just Nintendo tying up loose ends after Shindou in 3D All-Stars.


----------



## Pokemon_Tea_Sea_Jee (Oct 3, 2020)

who else thinks nintendo is going tough because of gigaleaks?


----------



## leerpsp (Oct 3, 2020)

I was going to buy sx os for my other switch but I think I'm not going to do that any time soon seeing as how this has happend I don't think anything is set in stone yet on if we will see more updates or not and what if it go's open source then i'm out the money I spent on a key so i'll hold off tell i see this play out.


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 3, 2020)

leerpsp said:


> I was going to buy sx os for my other switch but I think I'm not going to do that any time soon seeing as how this has happend I don't think anything is set in stone yet on if we will see more updates or not and what if it go's open source then i'm out the money I spent on a key so i'll hold off tell i see this play out.



Unless you were wanting to use an external hard drive for games you don't need sx os. Just use atmosphere.


----------



## ZachyCatGames (Oct 3, 2020)

gregory-samba said:


> Except the official SDK is being used to create the homebrew SDK. If you do some searching around you'll see the crew that deals with these dekkitpro/devkitppc and various libs used to admit they simply used the stolen sdk's. That's especially true for Wintermute one of the main devs. After the big busts in the Wii scene they stopped publicly running their mouths and now it would be like pulling teeth to get them to admit they use stolen IP to create these tools. However, that's exactly what's happening. If you think all these devs don't pirate you're delusional.


wat.
As I said, nnSdk is included in every application and can very very easily be legally obtained, reversing/reimplementing it is fair game.
And they don't straight up distribute any sdk components, all devkitpro libs/compilers are open source (also you're just ignoring things like the fact that Nintendo uses clang, but dkp uses gcc).
And again, many of the things in libnx/libstratosphere do not exists at all in dev nnSdk (not that it matters since REing nnSdk is fine).

Edit: Also there's literally nothing in the Sdk that would be of any use lol


----------



## leerpsp (Oct 3, 2020)

ForgotWhoIam said:


> Unless you were wanting to use an external hard drive for games you don't need sx os. Just use atmosphere.


that is what I was wanting it for that and cart loading so i don't have to install it on the system or sd cards.


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 3, 2020)

Yeah that's what I bought sx os for almost 2 years ago I eventually got a 512 gb sd card but filled that up so I needed an external to add more games. But I recently got a gaming PC and most non-Nintendo Switch games are on PC with better framerates and everything so I don't even need the external anymore and I've just switched to atmosphere.


----------



## linuxares (Oct 3, 2020)

DarknessPlay3r said:


> Thanks for posting this. I've enjoyed seeing all the fanboys crying the sky is falling and it's over. Obviously not one of them read this...
> 
> View attachment 226936
> Page 37, *the team* ...... *keep the devs happy*... It's almost like every reporting done on this was fed the same bias story to tell the tale of how a whole piracy group was taken away forever and now piracy on the switch is dead ooohhh nooooooo....
> ...


Well Max was the money bag. So it's really up in the air. They've done one hell of a job the feds so it wouldn't be too surprising to hear more arrests coming. As it seems they got access to to the it internal channels.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Oct 3, 2020)

fuck nintapple


----------



## leerpsp (Oct 3, 2020)

ForgotWhoIam said:


> Yeah that's what I bought sx os for almost 2 years ago I eventually got a 512 gb sd card but filled that up so I needed an external to add more games. But I recently got a gaming PC and most non-Nintendo Switch games are on PC with better framerates and everything so I don't even need the external anymore and I've just switched to atmosphere.


iv got atmos installed and a 512 gb sd card just like how sxos works and looks, I had it back when it 1st come out then switched to atmos after i got another switch, As for pc gaming Iv got an over kill system!


----------



## izy (Oct 3, 2020)

ForgotWhoIam said:


> Unless you were wanting to use an external hard drive for games you don't need sx os. Just use atmosphere.


say that to mariko and lite owners


----------



## Jayro (Oct 3, 2020)

ItsAshleyFTW said:


> I love how one of them was named Bowser


Take away the R, and he's just Gay Bowser.


----------



## raxadian (Oct 3, 2020)

I knew this was gonna happen, remember that whole Playstation emulator on the Dreamcast deal? 

https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bleem!


----------



## dude1 (Oct 3, 2020)

Ev1l0rd said:


> I feel that most of the "backup" people here (even if I give y'all the benefit of the doubt), are either not aware or intentionally overlooking the fact that SX OS has Horizon modules in it, as well as copyrighted gamecard headers to make their gamecard loader work.



I feel that most of the "backup" people here understand this and give zero F's about that.

 ultimately comes down to the ends justify the means, you're correcting one injustice with
  something your opposition would perceive as one.

From a right to repair/customer rights standpoint it is Immoral for Nintendo to have DRM that needs to be defeated on something I purchased.

 if there was no DRM there be no need for SX or any open-source alternatives to allow "backups" legit or otherwise.

  personally I think it's also immoral for them to ban consoles detected of being modded from their online service but atleast then you have the argument of the server  being privately Nintendo's,  similar to private membership being revoked from  real-world club or equivalent.

   what software vendors and media execs seek to do is have  their cake and eat it too which doesn't fly any other industry.

    could you imagine Ford or GM dictating what roads you're allowed to drive on post purchase?

 or saying they only providers of service/parts.
  it's just not a thing  for a reason, it's inexcusable and gross.

     I don't like it when Apple pulls that crap and uses CBP  to illegally confiscate goods at the borders deemed to be "knockoffs" (eg. replacement parts or repaired parts)when they're not,  just as I don't like software companies trying to dictate what I do with my media.

if you didn't want to sell it to me then you shouldn't have sold to me.

       heck they even pull the "well you didn't buy the physical software you bought a license to use" but I should be able to trade my original cartridge  in  for its's equivalent rerelease in that case,

 not to mention when you go to the store you're not presented with an EULA you need to agree to before purchase, or if you buy a piece of software open it up and then turn down the EULA( if there is one presented) you can then not return it, but if it was true you were buying a license legally you are entitled to return it, so make sense of that.

  then  there is the issue of in most countries for example mine you can't agree to a legal contract if you're under 18, does that mean that any child that has agreed any EULA is not bound by the EULA legally yes. ( if they were legal contracts, which they are not)

    which brings us to the point of the fact that EULAs are not legal contracts to begin with and typically contain illegal stipulations in the first place.
    the only place I've ever heard a EULA holding up in court is some jurisdictions lower courts in  California and even then they've never escalated to the Supreme Court of California because companies don't want a precedent set against them, they would rather fear monger.

from a moral standpoint Nintendo and others like them have no grounds to stand on, they are just as if not more disgusting than the pirates they fight.


----------



## Tenny (Oct 3, 2020)

squee666 said:


> say that to mariko and lite owners



don’t forget v1 Erista


----------



## ZachyCatGames (Oct 3, 2020)

Tenny said:


> don’t forget v1 Erista


Ams works on Erista...? 
It actually _only _works on Erista currently...


----------



## leerpsp (Oct 3, 2020)

Jayro said:


> Take away the R, and he's just Gay Bowser.


I bet Nintendo hates that I bet they had no ideal this guy had the same last name as there president and had they did bet they would have let him be.


----------



## Tenny (Oct 3, 2020)

ZachyCatGames said:


> Ams works on Erista...?
> It actually _only _works on Erista currently...



read in some threads that it doesn’t work .. mh weird sorry D:


----------



## presicion25 (Oct 3, 2020)

peteruk said:


> Good luck getting Chen extradited from Shenzhen
> 
> I don't use the TX products and I know what they do has divided opinion massively in the community but I hate seeing people getting locked up for this kind of shit
> 
> Sad times and I really hope nobody who dislikes them comes out and glorifies these actions



Exactly. China does not allow extradition of it's own nationals. So good luck to the FBI and whoever else on that one.


----------



## lolcatzuru (Oct 3, 2020)

presicion25 said:


> Exactly. China does not allow extradition of it's own nationals. So good luck to the FBI and whoever else on that one.



i also don't think china gives a shit about copyright.


----------



## LostinWii (Oct 3, 2020)

Wow, thats some serious shit for them...


----------



## 3DSBricker (Oct 3, 2020)

I thought they were safe


----------



## Skelletonike (Oct 3, 2020)

I am quite happy with this tbh.


----------



## Zaiphon (Oct 3, 2020)

Im pretty sure he will write a biography about how he was Feminized in Prision and turned into Sissy for protection from gang rape.
Same for the 2nd Guy.

Will i be able to buy it on Amazon?


----------



## manuGMG (Oct 3, 2020)

Good news!


----------



## DarknessPlay3r (Oct 3, 2020)

linuxares said:


> Well Max was the money bag. So it's really up in the air. They've done one hell of a job the feds so it wouldn't be too surprising to hear more arrests coming. As it seems they got access to to the it internal channels.


Definitely possible, but I would think unlikely. Max being a big part of the finance seems like the reason they went after him. Gary being easy pickings because everyone knew who "GaryOPA" was and was also apart of the financial end (aka distribution and sales). These two got targeted for making money off of piracy, the whole TX branding was just to help build the case of what they are about.

Typically these kinds of things are about the money made, not what they enable. The FBI and DOJ doesn't give two shits about what their products do. Charges like this come from selling things like counterfeit goods, or in this case pirated games which is much the same.

The fact *IN* the charges they are listed selling compilations of games for things like the mini consoles, is a *huge* red flag. It's one thing to sell your own creations that may in fact be just to enable piracy. That would lead to being sued for damages and the like.

Instead they got caught selling hardware like this AND software. Honestly that was a stupid fucking (not to mention greedy) thing to try and get away with.

This is why a lot of people took issue with TX. It was one thing to for them to sell their own creations that their investments funded. No one should have issue with that.

However stealing other people's work, be it Nintendo or even open source developers, and making a profit off of that. Is something _*LOTS*_ of people took issue with and have all along.

They got what they deserved.

Had they stuck to making profits of their own initiatives for example just hardware and their own software, the majority of this thread would be _very_ different. Instead people are happy to see two guys get caught making money off of selling stolen property.


----------



## linuxares (Oct 3, 2020)

DarknessPlay3r said:


> -a lot of text-


What I feel however is that they been building this case for a while. Since they even got a Gateway3DS. I'm really surprised how much effort the feds put down on this. It was just a matter of time before they would get caught, they were to public to really survive. I mean the old TX team never really got busted more than their url taken by the FBI.


----------



## Hells Malice (Oct 3, 2020)

NoNAND said:


> This question isn't directed at you specifically but to this community as a whole.



I'd hope not cuz I couldn't care less. I just wanted 40 likes 

I liked SXOS. Very simple and smooth experience.


----------



## s2m (Oct 3, 2020)

harryoke said:


> Well you obviously dont know them. They dont need a fund me page they have more money than common sense... and they will need every penny to pay for protection inside federal prison. I heard Garyopa has a new cellmate a MR Ben Dover.


I bet you spent like good few long minutes to come up with how to insert "prison sex joke" into that topic. If you think you're funny, no you're not, mate. Better luck next time.

Also level of salt and low-level mockery from members of this forum hits new pathetic levels in this thread. No one tells you to pick up any of sides, but at least stay civilised or keep pretence you're smarter than average internet user.


----------



## DarknessPlay3r (Oct 3, 2020)

linuxares said:


> What I feel however is that they been building this case for a while. Since they even got a Gateway3DS. I'm really surprised how much effort the feds put down on this. It was just a matter of time before they would get caught, they were to public to really survive. I mean the old TX team never really got busted more than their url taken by the FBI.


Oh 100% this has been a case being built for years. The old TX never did shit like I posted above hence "how" the name lived this long.


----------



## ZeroHunta (Oct 3, 2020)

They knew this was a possibility so... "Enjoy" the consequences?


----------



## Falco20019 (Oct 3, 2020)

DarknessPlay3r said:


> Oh 100% this has been a case being built for years. The old TX never did shit like I posted above hence "how" the name lived this long.


Seems like they started somewhere between May 2018 and April 2019 according to the dates in the indictment.


----------



## manousos82003 (Oct 3, 2020)

s2m said:


> I bet you spent like good few long minutes to come up with how to insert "prison sex joke" into that topic. If you think you're funny, no you're not, mate. Better luck next time.
> 
> Also level of salt and low-level mockery from members of this forum hits new pathetic levels in this thread. No one tells you to pick up any of sides, but at least stay civilised or keep pretence you're smarter than average internet user.



Unfortunately nowadays common sense is replaced from political correction....Most of them started turning into organic portals, that's their problem, just avoid any conversation with them. They'll try to bring you down to their ignorance and stupidity and make you seem loser like them...Nothing worse than a toxic community....

Even TX seize to exist, new groups will eventually come up with better software. I refuse using atmosphere, reinx, their plugins and all the drama queens that scene has....I'll stay to 10.2, i have many great games to play even 11 or 20.1.0 come....


----------



## NoNAND (Oct 3, 2020)

Hells Malice said:


> I'd hope not cuz I couldn't care less. I just wanted 40 likes
> 
> I liked SXOS. Very simple and smooth experience.


Same here!

SX os payloads being cross compatible with other dongle thingies is pretty neat

I can swiftly Switch between sx os and atmosphere within seconds. The rcmloader dongle is great!


----------



## s2m (Oct 3, 2020)

manousos82003 said:


> Unfortunately nowadays common sense is replaced from political correction....Most of them started turning into organic portals, that's their problem, just avoid any conversation with them. They'll try to bring you down to their ignorance and stupidity and make you seem loser like them...Nothing worse than a toxic community....
> 
> Even TX seize to exist, new groups will eventually come up with better software. I refuse using atmosphere, reinx, their plugins and all the drama queens that scene has....I'll stay to 10.2, i have many great games to play even 11 or 20.1.0 come....



I have a feeling that most of bitterness comes from people that didn't want to accept that they had to pay for sxos stuff. Some of you remember how there was project to decrypt firmware and to create tool to generate licence keys for sxos without need to pay for dongle or paying to sellers. And how people were mad that it had built in extra features to make it bad decision (don't steal from thief move by TX).
Some people really don't know what is real fuel to any of mods/hacks/cracks. It's money or hatred. Even users of atmos, let's not kid ourselves here, play with patches to pirate stuff. But they didn't have to pay for it. And yeah, maybe there are few saints left, but they're very rare, especially here. Moreover except few developers of emulators, video players etc. most of software was made to or make piracy easy (save managers, memory injectors, cheat downloaders...). 
NNO doesn't care about players. It's gigantic corporation with loads of IPs to protect (see what they did with PC port of mario64, browser mario, rom pages etc.). They wouldn't sell games for 40+ quids and push people to piracy if they would actually care about community. What is to celebrate then?


----------



## smf (Oct 3, 2020)

s2m said:


> They wouldn't sell games for 40+ quids and push people to piracy if they would actually care about community.



It's a business that employs people to make games, they have to pay those people.

Your post sounds like entitlement.


----------



## manousos82003 (Oct 3, 2020)

s2m said:


> I have a feeling that most of bitterness comes from people that didn't want to accept that they had to pay for sxos stuff. Some of you remember how there was project to decrypt firmware and to create tool to generate licence keys for sxos without need to pay for dongle or paying to sellers. And how people were mad that it had built in extra features to make it bad decision (don't steal from thief move by TX).
> Some people really don't know what is real fuel to any of mods/hacks/cracks. It's money or hatred. Even users of atmos, let's not kid ourselves here, play with patches to pirate stuff. But they didn't have to pay for it. And yeah, maybe there are few saints left, but they're very rare, especially here. Moreover except few developers of emulators, video players etc. most of software was made to or make piracy easy (save managers, memory injectors, cheat downloaders...).
> NNO doesn't care about players. It's gigantic corporation with loads of IPs to protect (see what they did with PC port of mario64, browser mario, rom pages etc.). They wouldn't sell games for 40+ quids and push people to piracy if they would actually care about community. What is to celebrate then?



It's classic drama. Most forum members love it!

Even though i love Nintendo, i can't afford buying games :/ . I prefer paying for AIO solution (SX OS) to having many alternate loaders with plug ins which next day may never work again.

For me, as a boomer , all i want is everything to be neat. Install in SD, copy some games and boom (as Americans say). I'm bored searching the forums, githubs and others for solutions or resolve compatibility issues. For me, SX OS is (or was) a straightforward solution. And the most important, XCIs. Game, updates, DLCs all in one!

I think by the end of the year, a solution eventually will come up!


----------



## s2m (Oct 3, 2020)

smf said:


> It's a business that employs people to make games, they have to pay those people.
> 
> Your post sounds like entitlement.


It's not entitlement when you pay more for one game than for one joy-con controller - also I don't feel bad for NNO because they refused to fix joy-con drift for many months now. As UK citizen I know I'm not treated as equal to american consumer for NNO. Some people, including me, are on third pair of joy-cons since NNO doesn't care about customers in UK. So go for it. Tell me more about my entitlement. We will laugh through tears.


----------



## D34DL1N3R (Oct 3, 2020)

s2m said:


> It's not entitlement when you pay more for one game than for one joy-con controller - also I don't feel bad for NNO because they refused to fix joy-con drift for many months now. As UK citizen I know I'm not treated as equal to american consumer for NNO. Some people, including me, are on third pair of joy-cons since NNO doesn't care about customers in UK. So go for it. Tell me more about my entitlement. We will laugh through tears.



Perhaps you should look up the definition of the word, because it is absolutely still entitlement. Just because you had joy-con problems doesn't mean you are entitled to cheaper games. I also don't know what the big deal with 40 quid is. People pay 20 for a Blu-ray movie that lasts MAYBE 2 hrs, but people have an issue with a different form of media that lasts many hours longer at a price that is relatively cheaper. If a game was 8 hrs long you should feel lucky it's not 80 quid.


----------



## Etunts (Oct 3, 2020)

I personally think that nintendo will release a new console or switch pro i guess.because the 9th gen consoles started to release,nintendo said that to workers that make games 4k ready,and,they finally arrested the leaders of the tx and protect the new console to be cracked,Nintendo will generaly release&announce a lot of first party or AAA games for the old console when the new console will release in few months.And the Nintendo released a lot of first party&AAA games for switch in few months.


----------



## Ev1l0rd (Oct 3, 2020)

ImFire said:


> I’m in the UK and have logged on fine, apart from Xecuter.Rocks Which has been taken down temporarily by the mods.





leerpsp said:


> Use a VPN


I'm dutch so thanks for the unwarranted and unneeded advice fellas.

Could learn to bloody check the lil' country flag below my name...


----------



## godreborn (Oct 3, 2020)

If prison is involved, I'm sure they won't be with murderers and rapists.  It will probably be a low security prison with low level criminals.  With that said, it's not likely they'd be raped.


----------



## shanefromoz (Oct 3, 2020)

godreborn said:


> If prison is involved, I'm sure they won't be with murderers and rapists.  It will probably be a low security prison with low level criminals.  With that said, it's not likely they'd be raped.


Why would you even talk that crap here on a gaming forum.
Seriuosly some people are trolls and love to increase there post count.
I have been around for years and have seen the ups and downs but never wished prison on anyone


----------



## Deleted member 534671 (Oct 3, 2020)

Ev1l0rd said:


> I'm dutch so thanks for the unwarranted and unneeded advice fellas.
> 
> Could learn to bloody check the lil' country flag below my name...


Erm I was just saying I’m in the UK and have connected to the TX servers today with no problems, I couldn’t give a monkeys where you are!
I only quoted you because you posted “TX servers blocked by UK government” simply to inform you I AM in the UK and connected fine.
No need to get all pissy because you said something that I said wasn’t true. 
The state of your defensive backtracking, I can hear your clogs rattling from here. Maybe you shouldn’t be posting stuff about what people in the UK can or can’t connect to if your not actually in the UK yourself.


----------



## Captain_N (Oct 3, 2020)

You see here the problem is they are making money from it. Once you are making money off of it that's when the Nintendo Ninjas rape you. If they would have just made it free then i dont think Nintendo would have much to get them on. When you make free stuff you mostly get cease and desist letters. Not inditments.


----------



## godreborn (Oct 3, 2020)

shanefromoz said:


> Why would you even talk that crap here on a gaming forum.
> Seriuosly some people are trolls and love to increase there post count.
> I have been around for years and have seen the ups and downs but never wished prison on anyone


I'm just suggesting what's more likely amidst the posts about them getting raped in prison.


----------



## shanefromoz (Oct 3, 2020)

godreborn said:


> I'm just suggesting what's more likely amidst the posts about them getting raped in prison.


Still makes no sense.
This is a gaming forum.
The admin or mods need to get the thread back on topic.
I have had alot of dealings with Gary and he has been great to me.
I would not wish jail on him or any of the sxos crew.


----------



## wurstpistole (Oct 3, 2020)

Can anyone explain to me why the matter of the perpetrators getting raped in prison or not is subject of discussion in this thread?


----------



## RiPPERD (Oct 3, 2020)

this just goes to show that being greedy is what gets you caught!

Was chatting to someone few weeks back about how "the scene" has changed so much over the years... there was a time the "hackers" did this for either FUN or for BRAGGING RIGHTS... now its just all about money... now we either have arrests or bloody sell outs! Soon there will be no scene left or it will go further underground.

Not sure if any of you have realised but all the arrests for any piracy related stuff (games, films, iptv etc) the only reason these people are arrested is because they are CHARGING MONEY FOR A SERVICE... its pretty simple stop asking/forcing for money and ask for DONATIONS!


----------



## sudeki300 (Oct 3, 2020)

Ev1l0rd said:


> UK govt. has network banned TX sites.


no they haven't , stop posting misleading shit.

http://xecuter-sxos.com/en/

is still up in Uk


----------



## ciaomao (Oct 3, 2020)

what if it was revealed that gary was also behind crown 3ds? in this case, and only in this case, jail would probably be justified


----------



## sudeki300 (Oct 3, 2020)

ciaomao said:


> what if it was revealed that gary was also behind crown 3ds? in this case, and only in this case, jail would probably be justified


never heard of that one so it must have been bad.lol


----------



## Meatloaf916 (Oct 3, 2020)

shanefromoz said:


> Still makes no sense.
> This is a gaming forum.
> The admin or mods need to get the thread back on topic.
> I have had alot of dealings with Gary and he has been great to me.
> I would not wish jail on him or any of the sxos crew.



he wasn’t wishing prison on him, he just said that if it’s involved blank might happen. There’s lots of good people that end up in jail or prison because they made a mistake. Legality and morality are not synonymous. Your comment should be directed at the people who are actually celebrating this even though being arrested doesn’t mean anything. We will find out after trial if they even have to face anything. The trial date hasn’t even been set yet. So it’s all speculation.


----------



## Deleted member 534671 (Oct 3, 2020)

sudeki300 said:


> no they haven't , stop posting misleading shit.
> 
> http://xecuter-sxos.com/en/
> 
> is still up in Uk


Be careful he’ll respond telling you he’s Dutch and the response (correcting him he’s posting untrue bollocks) is “unwarranted and unneeded advice”
I’ve already told him he’s chatting shit.


----------



## sudeki300 (Oct 3, 2020)

ImFire said:


> Be careful he’ll respond telling you he’s Dutch and the response (correcting him he’s posting untrue bollocks) is “unwarranted and unneeded advice”
> I’ve already told him he’s chatting shit.


thats why i felt the need to post, talking crap about the UK and being rude to a fellow brit is not on.


----------



## DrunkenMonk (Oct 3, 2020)

All the hostility in the scene, meanwhile Nintendo in a courtroom:



			
				Nintendo said:
			
		

> there's no denying that a paper clip is a tool that enables piracy


----------



## hippy dave (Oct 4, 2020)

Ev1l0rd said:


> I'm dutch so thanks for the unwarranted and unneeded advice fellas.
> 
> Could learn to bloody check the lil' country flag below my name...


FWIW flags don't show on mobile.


----------



## cashboxz01 (Oct 4, 2020)

I'd just like to remind everyone who's speculating on reasons why NNO caught these guys at a specific time (new console, many more AAA titles, etc.), that piracy on the switch really isn't an issue for them, as less than 1 out of 50,000 switches is modded (yes I pulled the number out of my ass). There really aren't nearly as much of a percentage of NNO switches modded as most people here think. It's nowhere near PSP/DC/XBOX/PS3/3DS. Those systems were king of piracy due to softmods. Heck, even the NDS became a piracy haven near the end of its lifecycle because of the $7 DS TT cards. Most people are *not* willing to open their systems to mod them. Most people are also not willing to spend $100-150 to get their systems modded and then get banned. I swear reading replies in this thread, most people think that everyone who has a switch has it modded, and NNO is really cracking down because its losing billions of dollars.


----------



## sudeki300 (Oct 4, 2020)

what is the NNO, please someone tell me


----------



## Flying Scotsman (Oct 4, 2020)

lolcatzuru said:


> i also don't think china gives a shit about copyright.


They don't which is the funny thing. This is why so many knock offs come from China (because it's a copyright wild west).

BMW tried suing a Chinese car manufacturer because they copied (quite blatantly) some of BMW's designs... and _lost_.


----------



## Tumbleweed (Oct 4, 2020)

RiPPERD said:


> this just goes to show that being greedy is what gets you caught!
> 
> Was chatting to someone few weeks back about how "the scene" has changed so much over the years... there was a time the "hackers" did this for either FUN or for BRAGGING RIGHTS... now its just all about money... now we either have arrests or bloody sell outs! Soon there will be no scene left or it will go further underground.
> 
> Not sure if any of you have realised but all the arrests for any piracy related stuff (games, films, iptv etc) the only reason these people are arrested is because they are CHARGING MONEY FOR A SERVICE... its pretty simple stop asking/forcing for money and ask for DONATIONS!



At first I've even liked your commentary because you said pretty much everything that's actually happening but you fucked up in the end with the donations...which is pretty much what is happening with p2p cracker scene and the so-called crowdfunding it's just wrong too m8y.

You do it for the pleasure of doing it or you don't, if you have support because people will value your work, great, that will surely happen but crowd-funding is just a disguise to earn money/profit


----------



## Meatloaf916 (Oct 4, 2020)

cashboxz01 said:


> I'd just like to remind everyone who's speculating on reasons why NNO caught these guys at a specific time (new console, many more AAA titles, etc.), that piracy on the switch really isn't an issue for them, as less than 1 out of 50,000 switches is modded (yes I pulled the number out of my ass). There really aren't nearly as much of a percentage of NNO switches modded as most people here think. It's nowhere near PSP/DC/XBOX/PS3/3DS. Those systems were king of piracy due to softmods. Heck, even the NDS became a piracy haven near the end of its lifecycle because of the $7 DS TT cards. Most people are *not* willing to open their systems to mod them. Most people are also not willing to spend $100-150 to get their systems modded and then get banned. I swear reading replies in this thread, most people think that everyone who has a switch has it modded, and NNO is really cracking down because its losing billions of dollars.



agreed nintendo isn't losing billons of dollars. they operate in the realm of hundreds of millions even though they have billions of dollars that they saved up in their hundred years of existence.  People are very dramatic and need to chill.


----------



## Deleted member 534671 (Oct 4, 2020)

sudeki300 said:


> thats why i felt the need to post, talking crap about the UK and being rude to a fellow brit is not on.


God speed.


----------



## RiPPERD (Oct 4, 2020)

Tumbleweed said:


> At first I've even liked your commentary because you said pretty much everything that's actually happening but you fucked up in the end with the donations...which is pretty much what is happening with p2p cracker scene and the so-called crowdfunding it's just wrong too m8y.
> 
> You do it for the pleasure of doing it or you don't, if you have support because people will value your work, great, that will surely happen but crowd-funding is just a disguise to earn money/profit



the donations part is voluntary rather than forced... and lets face it 99% of users dont donate anyway lol
i guess im just old skool and i like doing it to help others i never charge for my work and never would... not that my releases are anywhere near the tech level of the "jailbreakers" but i do my bit to keep the old scene going lol


----------



## iialaq01 (Oct 4, 2020)

If they receive a petition signed by million or more, will they be released?


----------



## sudeki300 (Oct 4, 2020)

iialaq01 said:


> If they receive a petition signed by million or more, will they be released?


no way in hell


----------



## lemonmaster (Oct 4, 2020)

iialaq01 said:


> If they receive a petition signed by million or more, will they be released?


ftw when you get a life sentence only to get released for getting 8 million signatures on change.org


----------



## sudeki300 (Oct 4, 2020)

lemonmaster said:


> ftw when you get a life sentence only to get released for getting 8 million signatures on change.org


or if your a kardashian.


----------



## TheZander (Oct 4, 2020)

SlCKB0Y said:


> Haha. Internet tough guy. You would shit in your pants the moment the cuffs went on.



No i wouldn't. I'd say that's all got you coppers? I'll take your bullets


----------



## Imancol (Oct 4, 2020)

roamin said:


> The slew of options you speak of are exactly why tx are in this position as well as charging real money to use the slew of options.
> 
> To do xci and hard drive loading meant they used Nintendo's sdk. Tx didn't care and abused all resources. Great for end user but stupid on there behalf.
> 
> ...


And this is the literal reason why a launcher like Wiiflow or USBLoader has not been developed. You can use Atmosphere and launch your installed titles if you get the patches by yourself, it is only copy and you can play, and with a MicroSD with enough space (64GB, 128GB) you will have more titles to play ... the USB, .XCI , it was obtained from the Nintendo SDK, USB from the Devkit, Cartridge Emulation (.XCI) from the SDK and that's literally property theft and piracy.

Atmosphere has followed an ethical development, under licenses that do not violate that of Nintendo or others, and if you are thinking to launch home applications, non-commercial games, and it is easy to patch for FREE to play with backups.


----------



## Agusto101 (Oct 4, 2020)

No big deal, probably sx still are going to update and atmos is pretty much safe because it don't generate any kind of money it doesn't matter if it still is piracy.


----------



## Joe88 (Oct 4, 2020)

For whats its worth even if there are no updates, you still got a good quality jig and dongle loader for third party things like atmos.

I paid like $35 for the pro and got a free switch case with it. I got more than my money out it.

I still think someone else will just take over, someone is china most likely. We will see after the next switch fw thats breaks sxos.


----------



## Imancol (Oct 4, 2020)

djp-AKA-bionic said:


> you can blame the lack of paul being involved for this, paul was smarter.. hence why all original xbox xecuter chips shipped with a linux bios.


It's not very smart to get the SDK and other tools leaked even before the first xbox was released for Xecuter to use to tweak the console.

It is what Xecuter has always been dedicated to. Steal code, modify it and sell it.


----------



## roamin (Oct 4, 2020)

Ghost92 said:


> And this is the literal reason why a launcher like Wiiflow or USBLoader has not been developed. You can use Atmosphere and launch your installed titles if you get the patches by yourself, it is only copy and you can play, and with a MicroSD with enough space (64GB, 128GB) you will have more titles to play ... the USB, .XCI , it was obtained from the Nintendo SDK, USB from the Devkit, Cartridge Emulation (.XCI) from the SDK and that's literally property theft and piracy.
> 
> Atmosphere has followed an ethical development, under licenses that do not violate that of Nintendo or others, and if you are thinking to launch home applications, non-commercial games, and it is easy to patch for FREE to play with backups.



exactly and it blows my mind that people just dont get it. so many people in this thread saying how it doesnt hurt nintendo and so forth. BS

reality is its there business, doesnt matter if its a 100k business or a billion doller business. if you made and developed a platform only to find out people in the world are making money from your hard work and destroying your profits your going to be pissed.

people forget nintendo make 30% from all sales on eshop. so if people are paying a pirating company vs paying nintendo, nintendo will naturally get pissed about it. its there property, not TX property.

im surprised it didnt happen a lot sooner to be honest, but then again im sure nintendo have been trying to work out how to execute the arrests for some time now.



Joe88 said:


> We will see after the next switch fw thats breaks sxos.


boy oh boy i cant wait for all the threads on sxos users rushing over here to look for answers on how to switch over to atmos next update.


----------



## NeroAngelo (Oct 4, 2020)

Yoooo TX, open up your XCI format so it can be implemented into Atmo!


----------



## nachuz (Oct 4, 2020)

iialaq01 said:


> If they receive a petition signed by million or more, will they be released?


1. Why would they be released? They did illegal and morally wrong things
2. Even if all SX users joined together to sign a petition, there's no way more than 15,000-50,000 people would sign
3. There's no point on saying the first 2 points because law doesn't work like that


----------



## Imancol (Oct 4, 2020)

lafleche said:


> Bad news and it is only a matter of time that nintendo pushes firmware 11.x which breaks sxos and new games, dlc and updates require you to update.
> 
> As for Garyopa....   'I talked with the developers...updates are coming very soon" in the gateway3ds days.
> Knowing now that he was just an advertising frontman...


It will be released eventually to support the new features of Mario Kart Live: Home Circuit.


----------



## Tenny (Oct 4, 2020)

Is this still the real Team Xecuter Twitter Account or did someone else took the @ over ?
twitter account was gone since earlier this morning and now it’s back ? Weird..

https://mobile.twitter.com/Team_Xecuter?lang=ja


----------



## Imancol (Oct 4, 2020)

Legend Of Kay said:


> SciresM was affected


Scires:


----------



## linuxares (Oct 4, 2020)

Tenny said:


> Is this still the real Team Xecuter Twitter Account or did someone else took the @ over ?
> twitter account was gone since earlier this morning and now it’s back ? Weird..
> 
> https://mobile.twitter.com/Team_Xecuter?lang=ja


And they would start an account in May, then make the first tweet 1st of August? It doesn't add up.


----------



## gizmomelb (Oct 4, 2020)

wurstpistole said:


> Can anyone explain to me why the matter of the perpetrators getting raped in prison or not is subject of discussion in this thread?



I think it's teen virgins projecting their desires out into public.

Oh is that off topic here as well?  Why aren't the unbiased mods doing their jobs?


----------



## Goku1992A (Oct 4, 2020)

Joe88 said:


> For whats its worth even if there are no updates, you still got a good quality jig and dongle loader for third party things like atmos.
> 
> I paid like $35 for the pro and got a free switch case with it. I got more than my money out it.
> 
> I still think someone else will just take over, someone is china most likely. We will see after the next switch fw thats breaks sxos.



Basically this as of right now the future of SXOS is kinda unknown but we just have to wait and see for the next few weeks. I still have to update my SXOS to the latest beta but I'm pretty happy with it SXOS is my backup switch and I actually use Atmosphere as my main switch since I had started out with Atmosphere. If Nintendo stop future CFW and updates across the board I will not be sad I have a ton of switch games to play. 

I still have my switch lite for online play the only blow this does honestly is the V2 switches and the lites.


----------



## xiaNaix (Oct 4, 2020)

Tenny said:


> Is this still the real Team Xecuter Twitter Account or did someone else took the @ over ?
> twitter account was gone since earlier this morning and now it’s back ? Weird..
> 
> https://mobile.twitter.com/Team_Xecuter?lang=ja



Team Xecuter has never had an official Twitter account.  That is and always has been some troll.


----------



## Darth Meteos (Oct 4, 2020)

wow
get destroyed
look at tx series they're just crying for their momma



wurstpistole said:


> Can anyone explain to me why the matter of the perpetrators getting raped in prison or not is subject of discussion in this thread?


fun and profit

BREAKING: Nintendo just released a statement on this by one of their top people.


----------



## godreborn (Oct 4, 2020)

Darth Meteos said:


> wow
> get destroyed
> look at tx series they're just crying for their momma
> 
> ...


Lmao!


----------



## GothicIII (Oct 4, 2020)

R.I.P. soon™
Was a fun ride for a long time.

Honestly I found gary always shady. His statements were often contradicting and he never released something in time.
I asked him years ago to make some of the code open source and he answered me that he would discuss it with the gateway-team but it never lead anywhere. Too bad. Now everything the team accomplished is down the drain. 
Bonus: It was clear as day that he was the main man behind everything but he always denied it excessively. Was so rediculous.

I didn't like to pay such a premium price for a piracy product with the slowest update-delivery ever but at least it worked and they provided the first solution for the last 2 generations of nintendo consoles.

Last but not least: He deserves to be sentenced for his crime for sure. But seriously. Nobody deserves to be in prison for 100+ years. Americans, your legal system is so seriously broken and inhuman. I really hope that your country will eventually fix that.


----------



## leerpsp (Oct 4, 2020)

GothicIII said:


> R.I.P. soon™
> Was a fun ride for a long time.
> 
> Honestly I found gary always shady. His statements were often contradicting and he never released something in time.
> ...


Yep are legal system is really broken and as for them fixing it, its not going to happen since they make more money the way it is now, america is all about the money and I hope if any one was to be sentenced it would be some other place then the America. There is so much wrong with this country I wish I could trade in my Citizen ship for a uk,eu one, If he gets sentenced for 100+ years Nintendo would more then likely not see any money from him so id say they would do some kind of plea deal that would get both nintendo and the Courts money I do see him doing more then a few years in jail if he got any jail time.


----------



## TJHeartnote (Oct 4, 2020)

So let me get this straight. I now have to convert all my Xci games to nsp, convert my sxos emunand to atmosphere, and patch all those games? Or wait and pray that someone continues the project? What would be the best corse of action? For me a sxos license owner. And please no "Just buy the game" or any other troll posts. Those will be ignored.


----------



## mrdude (Oct 4, 2020)

I've definitely had my moneys worth out of SXOS - so thanks to TX for that, also still using my original xbox & 360 with TX products.  Do I regret paying for a product? NO of course not - it's enabled me to do lots of things that would otherwise not be possible. As for the Arrests - even in USA you are innocent until you've been proven guilty.


----------



## godreborn (Oct 4, 2020)

I believe that's what happened with at least geohot.  He may have had to pay court fees but not the million Sony was seeking.  Sony knew that so he's just refrained from hacking any future Sony product.  Iirc, hotz said that Sony's lawyers asked if he was doing this because he hated Sony.  Lol


----------



## m0mij1 (Oct 4, 2020)

mrdude said:


> I've definitely had my moneys worth out of SXOS - so thanks to TX for that, also still using my original xbox & 360 with TX products.  Do I regret paying for a product? NO of course not - it's enabled me to do lots of things that would otherwise not be possible. As for the Arrests - even in USA you are innocent until you've been proven guilty.


I feel the same way about this.
If it wasn't for TX then Mariko Switches wouldn't have any form of Homebrew running on them at all.
Their actual hardware mods have always been pretty good quality too.


----------



## SlCKB0Y (Oct 4, 2020)

realtimesave said:


> Heh did you even read the indictment? It shows in there that dumping roms to play on anything is illegal piracy (yes ok I disagree with that but whatever, that is what the law is trying to say)



‘I never even mention dumping and transferral of roms. I was simply stating that the creation of an emulator can be done both legally and without breaching intellectual property laws.



realtimesave said:


> Btw I can't find/quote Mr Hero here that says he has a big boy job and doesn't pirate. But what are you doing on an emulation / piracy news forum then LMAO.



‘With regards to emulation, see above. With regards to piracy I said I don’t do it if I can help it, but if you don’t give me a way to buy it legally, I’m happy to pirate abandonware/retro software. I’m not saying this makes sense logically, it’s just my moral framework.


----------



## dude1 (Oct 4, 2020)

Too bad for Gary,  now I wonder if  he'll find a way to skate on these charges like he did the counterfeit DVD stuff back in 08  or on the flipside if they will throw the book extra hard at him because now it shows that he's a track record of counterfeiting related crimes.
who knows I hope the best for them though,  even though I'm not a fan of what SXOS has done I can respect they provided a service to the community.
 and I still prefer my SXOS pro switch vs. the backup one that I have set up with atmosphere

screw Nintendo


----------



## Kaioh (Oct 4, 2020)

I wonder what this means for SX Core/Lite that are already out in the wild on some sites.


----------



## realtimesave (Oct 4, 2020)

Kaioh said:


> I wonder what this means for SX Core/Lite that are already out in the wild on some sites.



move been wondering the same thing, like if the key server goes down will u still be able to use a newly modded switch with atmosphere?  That I don’t know.


----------



## leerpsp (Oct 4, 2020)

mrdude said:


> I've definitely had my moneys worth out of SXOS - so thanks to TX for that, also still using my original xbox & 360 with TX products.  Do I regret paying for a product? NO of course not - it's enabled me to do lots of things that would otherwise not be possible. As for the Arrests - even in USA you are innocent until you've been proven guilty.


They say that but in the usa you are really guilty until proven innocent I can not even count how many people they plastered all over tv and put in jail just to find out they did not do it at all, people loose there jobs home family all because they don't care to do there jobs right.


----------



## lolcatzuru (Oct 4, 2020)

leerpsp said:


> They say that but in the usa you are really guilty until proven innocent I can not even count how many people they plastered all over tv and put in jail just to find out they did not do it at all, people loose there jobs home family all because they don't care to do there jobs right.



As an american, i can tell you our courts are the most corrput there are, if you can pay of a judge, you can make someone guilty, or innocent, of anything.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

Man if only the SDK were useful


----------



## keubibo (Oct 4, 2020)

I think the SXOS will support more fw update in the future. The dev team is still okay so just need another leader


----------



## godreborn (Oct 4, 2020)

keubibo said:


> I think the SXOS will support more fw update in the future. The dev team is still okay so just need another leader



not likely.  nintendo went after sellers, installers, and now the dev team.  if I were them, I wouldn't dare continue support.  sellers, the ones they went after, no longer offer sx os.  installers, the ones on here, asked for their accounts to be deleted.  and, the leaders have been arrested.  how do you come back from that?


----------



## TheCasualties (Oct 4, 2020)

Idk, if I were part of the team I'd push for an update that supports atmosphere and leave/disband after that.

Still don't understand how they were found. Must have been though the payments?

Best wishes to them. The mod chip was/is quite important to this scene.


----------



## godreborn (Oct 4, 2020)

dunno, but I remember back in the ps3 scene they followed the money trail.  strange as it may be, but both cobra and true blue lead to the same city in China, so it was most likely the same team, possibly another guise by the sx os team.  I remember gary opa insisting they were different people, but no one believed that especially after finding out that the money trail lead to the same city.  gary opa has been too buddy, buddy with these teams that are in the scene just to rip you off.  I can understand if a modchip is needed, but a lot of the time, there was no need.  also, speaking of the ps3 scene, a third group was going to create some sort of dongle, like cobra and true blue, for all future games after the full hack was found, but the three musketeers were like fuck you to them and released the key so that wouldn't happen yet again.  hmm, I wonder which city that third group would've been found in.


----------



## keubibo (Oct 4, 2020)

godreborn said:


> not likely.  nintendo went after sellers, installers, and now the dev team.  if I were them, I wouldn't dare continue support.  sellers, the ones they went after, no longer offer sx os.  installers, the ones on here, asked for their accounts to be deleted.  and, the leaders have been arrested.  how do you come back from that?


But i think it's very difficult to catch someone in China  if almost the devs in  China, they just need another leader and continue to support SXOS by solfware update only


----------



## realtimesave (Oct 4, 2020)

Let's hold out hope for Gary oPa with powerful soft rock.



Gary will be in our heart for ever.


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 4, 2020)

Shooot,

Will nintendo finally be condemned for the hundred of thousands of overpriced and unreliable contraptions they sold as "controllers" during the past three years ?


*Accordingly as your power is great or small, the judgments of a court will whiten or blacken your reputation.*


----------



## stephrk398 (Oct 4, 2020)

godreborn said:


> not likely.  nintendo went after sellers, installers, and now the dev team.  if I were them, I wouldn't dare continue support.  sellers, the ones they went after, no longer offer sx os.  installers, the ones on here, asked for their accounts to be deleted.  and, the leaders have been arrested.  how do you come back from that?


It's not necessarily over. Afaik TX's operation is entrenched in a country (China) that won't extradite criminals to the US. Notice that only two are in custody. They haven't got the third guy from Shenzhen yet because China will put up a middle finger to the US before giving us one of their own.


----------



## JoeBloggs777 (Oct 4, 2020)

sudeki300 said:


> no they haven't , stop posting misleading shit.
> 
> http://xecuter-sxos.com/en/
> 
> is still up in Uk



I think that's a fake site, it's been going for a while, nothing to do with TX. and the fact that you can access it in the UK shows it has nothing to do with TX.

The real site is blocked by the big  ISP's in the UK, I can only access it using a VPN.

https://www.ispreview.co.uk/index.php/2019/09/court-forces-big-uk-isps-to-block-nintendo-switch-piracy-sites.html#:~:text=Nintendo has won an injunction,for the company's Switch console


----------



## Zaiphon (Oct 4, 2020)

realtimesave said:


> Let's hold out hope for Gary oPa with powerful soft rock.
> 
> 
> 
> Gary will be in our heart for ever.



Not in my heart. That dude was and is a dumbass.


----------



## ciaomao (Oct 4, 2020)

sudeki300 said:


> never heard of that one so it must have been bad.lol


If you cant remember, you have not been here at that time.


----------



## sudeki300 (Oct 4, 2020)

ciaomao said:


> If you cant remember, you have not been here at that time.



been here since 2004, long before you arrived.


----------



## lafleche (Oct 4, 2020)

As - when I read the fbi report- the sxos team is the same as gateway3ds team (or perhaps closely related) chances for a 'release source to public' are very slim.
Gw3ds is already dead for years but no sources are released


----------



## MK73DS (Oct 4, 2020)

lafleche said:


> As - when I read the fbi report- the sxos team is the same as gateway3ds team (or perhaps closely related) chances for a 'release source to public' are very slim.
> Gw3ds is already dead for years but no sources are released



If they can't make more money from SX, they won't support it further. TX doesn't care about you if they don't take your money.


----------



## Whole lotta love (Oct 4, 2020)

They were prodding the dragon with that Stargate NX stunt. It was beyond obvious that Stargate NX was them. Selling mod chips is a grey area, but selling roms for current gen consoles definitely isn't. Incredibly stupid of them to try that.


----------



## masbass (Oct 4, 2020)

realtimesave said:


> move been wondering the same thing, like if the key server goes down will u still be able to use a newly modded switch with atmosphere?  That I don’t know.



I used SX Core on my ipatched v1 switch to use Atmosphere and never ran SX OS CFW ( https://gbatemp.net/threads/install...e-v1-ipatched-is-this-the-correct-way.574536/ ). I never had to request a licence for SX OS as I just used it at boot up and went to Atmosphere from then on. So, at current FW 10.2.0 one can safely install SX Core on a v1 without using SX OS licencing at all as long as one uses it only at boot up in order to launch other payloads and continue with them afterwards. 

My question now though is: can a future FW update block that SX OS boot up screen that allows other payloads to boot? If not, then I can safely upgrade emunand via choix and go about my business but if it does somehow block it then my Switch will remain in 10.2.0 with SX OS 3.0.5


----------



## Impossible_Igntiz (Oct 4, 2020)

Bladexdsl said:


> that's it it's over nintendo have fucking won no more SX OS. game over man game over....
> now everyone has to use crappy atmos and fuck around with patches, multiple programs and more bs just to get a fucking game to run. the plug and play days ARE OVER feel sorry for you all.


At least Atmosphere ain't gonna get arrested, unlike your SXOS whereas no one is able to take over once they leave so meaning YOU'RE much more fucked!

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Purple_Shyguy said:


> Anyone celebrating this is a total bootlicker.


most of Nintendo fans and Youtubers on Twitter were lol


----------



## PatrickD85 (Oct 4, 2020)

Well well well .... good for you Nintendo.
But if one falls others will take their place, is really all I can say.
This has always been the case in the past and probably will be so in the future.

Bit off-topic but worth to mention I personally think.

I do hope though Nintendo will do one thing; when a Nintendo Switch successor or Pro comes out ... that they will keep the Nintendo Switch Online ecosystem AND with it the game library you have bought. More parties are going that route and this will keep a lot of people from even wanting to hack their system all together.

See it as this; back in the day there was no Netflix, Hulu, Disney + and so ... SO people downloaded a heckin LOT. Now these options are here, sure there are still people who download stuff BUT it's a night and day difference when compared. Same will go with games if people don't have to dish out cash again for the eight time to get Zelda alttp , all stars and so on.
Follow leading examples in that regard like Steam.

Anyway just putting that out there (again)


----------



## Dagosty (Oct 4, 2020)

Original Switch SX OS owners already have thousands of games to play on theirs HDDs using SX OS recent exploits, they have plenty of games to play in the next years. I do not understand whats the fuss about,so what SX OS wont be supported anymore? Who cares lol. Take advantage of what yu already own, new Switch will b released next year thats why Nintendo wanted to take down SX OS team. : )


----------



## ciaomao (Oct 4, 2020)

sudeki300 said:


> been here since 2004, long before you arrived.


crown 3ds has been a big thing for a long time, but it seems your long membership isn't helping you remember.  Anyway, let's bury the subject.  have a nice day buddy


----------



## sudeki300 (Oct 4, 2020)

ciaomao said:


> crown 3ds has been a big thing for a long time, but it seems your long membership isn't helping you remember.  Anyway, let's bury the subject.  have a nice day buddy




best wishes to you too buddy, happy sunday


----------



## Satangel (Oct 4, 2020)

PatrickD85 said:


> Well well well .... good for you Nintendo.
> But if one falls others will take their place, is really all I can say.
> This has always been the case in the past and probably will be so in the future.
> 
> ...



They will do that but only until a certain point. Say 2030 or so (probably earlier). But eventually some server will go down and some games will be unplayable. That's just how a ton of games/ecosystems die, it's a shame but that's the reality.


----------



## shanefromoz (Oct 4, 2020)

keubibo said:


> I think the SXOS will support more fw update in the future. The dev team is still okay so just need another leader


I agree. Gary was just the front man


----------



## godreborn (Oct 4, 2020)

you're not thinking about this logically.  why would they continue if resellers are being sued?  they're not going to continue at 0 profit.  face it, sx os is over.  saying that they'll be okay is defending your purchase, when deep down inside you know that we're right.  there was supposed to be a reset glitch hack for the ps3. why didn't that come out?  lawsuits.  Marcan of fail0verflow has even stated that the ps3 would've been fully hacked within days due to nonrandom key on both main ps3 ldrs, but the lawsuits scared off the people knowledgeable enough to make it happen.  I'm sorry that I have to be blunt, but this is the reality of things.  sx os is dead.


----------



## PatrickD85 (Oct 4, 2020)

Satangel said:


> They will do that but only until a certain point. Say 2030 or so (probably earlier). But eventually some server will go down and some games will be unplayable. That's just how a ton of games/ecosystems die, it's a shame but that's the reality.



That part I would be totally fine with ... that is just logical. Keeping up server for online games is only needed if it still being played by masses.

BUT for non online / server bound titles, they should really make it a Nintendo Account thing. 
Not like they did in the past with unique Virtual consoles ... which on changing to a new system ... mean absolutely nothing anymore.


----------



## smf (Oct 4, 2020)

wurstpistole said:


> Can anyone explain to me why the matter of the perpetrators getting raped in prison or not is subject of discussion in this thread?



It's wishful thinking, they think that everyone gets turned on as much as they do.



sudeki300 said:


> no they haven't , stop posting misleading shit.
> http://xecuter-sxos.com/en/
> is still up in Uk



There was a court order last year and it's still in place for http://team-xecuter.com/

https://uk.pcmag.com/old-news/122514/uk-internet-providers-to-block-nintendo-switch-piracy-sites
"The websites that provide these download links are now blocked by users on Sky, BT, EE, Talktalk and Virgin Media's networks by the court order."

xecuter-sxos.com looks like it came after the original site was blocked, according to the DNS
Creation Date: 2020-01-23T15:50:26Z



shanefromoz said:


> I agree. Gary was just the front man



I'm pretty sure they'll give him a plea deal in exchange for testifying, although they may not need it if his bank accounts and computers have details about the others.


----------



## habla2k (Oct 4, 2020)

Dagosty said:


> Take advantage of what yu already own, new Switch will b released next year thats why Nintendo wanted to take down SX OS team. : )


Since you say it here again, i will also do:
You seem to have inside views of nintendo? Please enlighten us. As far as i know there might only be another Revision that enables 4K output (not rendering), thats all. They won't release a completely new Switch which needs new games and so on. the Switch right now is only 3 years old. Far too early for something new.


----------



## alepman90 (Oct 4, 2020)

The law system is rigged in favor of multi billion corps, and cheering them is pathetic and could lead to more prosecuting and harassing private citizens.
Look how Nintendo dodged every “ selling defective electronics” case and didn’t even bother to improve drifting joy cons issue.


----------



## subcon959 (Oct 4, 2020)

I get rooting for your favourite local business but corporate shilling is kinda gross.


----------



## ChokingVictim87 (Oct 4, 2020)

Is it worth picking up a second Switch and installing atmosphere? Found one with the right serial number, does it matter what firmware its on?


----------



## Ishzark (Oct 4, 2020)

so my gf and I had a discussion, how likely is it that Nintendo will go after the SX OS User?


----------



## zxr750j (Oct 4, 2020)

Have the law dudes gotten hold of the list with all licenced users? I would send them all e message telling people to stop using it...

I am curious if they will give an insight in how much money they made selling the licences etc.


----------



## Deleted member 534671 (Oct 4, 2020)

ChokingVictim87 said:


> Is it worth picking up a second Switch and installing atmosphere? Found one with the right serial number, does it matter what firmware its on?


If it’s unpatched you can do what you like on any firmware.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Ishzark said:


> so my gf and I had a discussion, how likely is it that Nintendo will go after the SX OS User?


How would they do that?


----------



## Ishzark (Oct 4, 2020)

ImFire said:


> If it’s unpatched you can do what you like on any firmware.
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...



that's what I said too ^^ was just curious


----------



## Chocola (Oct 4, 2020)

NeroAngelo said:


> Yoooo TX, open up your XCI format so it can be implemented into Atmo!



This didn't gona happend,

Atmosphere avoid all piracy things, and the XCI format it's only for that, so you didnt gona see that implemented on atmosphere, atleast, not from official dev team.


----------



## Deleted member 534671 (Oct 4, 2020)

Ishzark said:


> that's what I said too ^^ was just curious


I have a license on my Lite but I bought it secondhand so it would be impossible to find me.


----------



## sudeki300 (Oct 4, 2020)

Ishzark said:


> so my gf and I had a discussion, how likely is it that Nintendo will go after the SX OS User?



why would they its such a small number, their happy to ban users for being naughty.


----------



## manousos82003 (Oct 4, 2020)

TJHeartnote said:


> So let me get this straight. I now have to convert all my Xci games to nsp, convert my sxos emunand to atmosphere, and patch all those games? Or wait and pray that someone continues the project? What would be the best corse of action? For me a sxos license owner. And please no "Just buy the game" or any other troll posts. Those will be ignored.



Keep it as it is! Play all the games you already have and till then a solution will come up!


----------



## Tumbleweed (Oct 4, 2020)

godreborn said:


> you're not thinking about this logically.  why would they continue if resellers are being sued?  they're not going to continue at 0 profit.  face it, sx os is over.  saying that they'll be okay is defending your purchase, when deep down inside you know that we're right.  there was supposed to be a reset glitch hack for the ps3. why didn't that come out?  lawsuits.  Marcan of fail0verflow has even stated that the ps3 would've been fully hacked within days due to nonrandom key on both main ps3 ldrs, but the lawsuits scared off the people knowledgeable enough to make it happen.  I'm sorry that I have to be blunt, but this is the reality of things.  sx os is dead.



You think the world is just US/UK/CA? How about all other places where they are currently still selling both SX Pro and SX Core... Just check the re-sellers page on https://team-xecuter.com/where-to-buy/ many stores open and selling SX dongles and mod chip. Do you really think they will run dry of money?

Yeah it was quite a big hit, they got Max and Gary well... he was just the front man I dunno why u guys think he was any sort of dev... Also I didn't see @blawar going on with this mess...This is much more against the biggest re-seller than agains TX dev team... Those are in China and money well you can get more, open more stores, you have the whole planet to sell it and plenty of licenses to sell until the switch finally ends his lifetime in a year or so....

Let's wait next nintendo FW update...I bet you guys will be surprised with a SX update.

Edit: This is pretty different from the recent scene busts... When I saw pretty much EVERY topsite and IRC going down, here if this was that serious why the hell the TX sites would be still working....


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 4, 2020)

Ishzark said:


> so my gf and I had a discussion, how likely is it that Nintendo will go after the SX OS User?


I doubt it - nevertheless it‘s kinda weird to actually pay for beeing able to pirate


----------



## britain4 (Oct 4, 2020)

Nintendo seem to be dealing with individuals with bans, I'm positive they won't be pursuing any kind of legal action against anyone doing this. 

TX has to be more than just those two people, I'm sure a lot of this stuff is based in China and I'm hopeful for more updates from them when the next OFW comes out. Even if not - V1 users can still use Hekate with the chips and I'm sure Mariko compatiblity for Hekate/Atmosphere will come. 

All of the sellers I found when looking for mine are still selling them and I wouldn't be surprised if they were still manufacturing them.


----------



## Tumbleweed (Oct 4, 2020)

usernamecharlie said:


> I doubt it - nevertheless it‘s kinda weird to actually pay for beeing able to pirate



Totally agree with you, I just disagree with people throwing that card over and over here as a justification to celebrate someone arrest or a group demise when the WHOLE cracking scene have turn into that... Profits... just follow the current p2p scene asking for crowd-funding to pay for "personal expenses + hardware|" in order to break Denuvo newer versions... so suck it with this Atmos vs SX thing you guys are a bunch of hatred people without a single of compassion to honestly deserve jail to someone who hang around this forum helping many users for so long, yeah gary always replied my PMs...and I'm a nobody here.


----------



## FAST6191 (Oct 4, 2020)

godreborn said:


> strange as it may be, but both cobra and true blue lead to the same city in China, so it was most likely the same team, possibly another guise by the sx os team.


Was this city Shenzhen? A city of some 12 million, housing one of the best electronics markets on the planet (do a search for videos of Huaqiangbei), housing several hundred very high end tech companies ( https://www.glassdoor.com/Explore/top-companies-shenzhen_IL.14,22_IC2520983.htm ), being on Hong Kong's (a place with no shortage of tech and educated types either) doorstep and pulling talent from all over China/the world as well as training them up?
Because noting them being in the same city there is a bit like looking at the US and noting there are a lot of technically capable people in California (particularly around San Francisco), Washington state (western half, near Microsoft and all that) and New York, and that there just so happened to be either a few bored students living there or some tech people employed there doing a side hustle in hacking things.


----------



## roamin (Oct 4, 2020)

Ishzark said:


> so my gf and I had a discussion, how likely is it that Nintendo will go after the SX OS User?



no chance at all.
its like drug dealers, do they want the people who sell a gram or 2 of weed to there mates, or do they get the guy who grows 200 plants and sells it the little dealers.

remove the head drug dealer and you stop the supply to the little guys making it harder for them.

as you can see pretty much all sxos resellers have stopped. nintendo got the big guys and now the little guys fade away. mission accomplished. BUT just like drug dealers there's always a new king around the corner.


----------



## gizmomelb (Oct 4, 2020)

usernamecharlie said:


> I doubt it - nevertheless it‘s kinda weird to actually pay for beeing able to pirate



oh summer child you have no idea of history.  there have been many commercial hardware and software piracy solutions for the past 40+ years.  When someone comes out with something for the PS5 or XBOX series S/X they will sell that also.  I love how all these kids think their piracy is free because mummy and daddy gave them their laptop or desktop and internet access (not to mention the switch and SD card) etc. .. yes it's all 'free'.


----------



## realtimesave (Oct 4, 2020)

Zaiphon said:


> Not in my heart. That dude was and is a dumbass.



LMAO he was nice.

Let's hope that he is free like a birdie again in the Dominican soon.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



roamin said:


> no chance at all.
> its like drug dealers, do they want the people who sell a gram or 2 of weed to there mates, or do they get the guy who grows 200 plants and sells it the little dealers.
> 
> remove the head drug dealer and you stop the supply to the little guys making it harder for them.
> ...



Heh except for here.  I call the cops on a place that literally poisons me with their grown weed, cops really don't give a fuck and tell me that they are too busy and have better things to do than deal with drug dealers.  I live in California, and I was blown away that cops don't give a shit about that.  Not just weed, but any drugs he wasn't specific.  That grower is still selling his shit to people.  You know what else, if you get arrested they start in first asking if you use meth or anything and get all accusing of it.  I guess here they go after the user rather than the seller.  Twisted place this is.


----------



## FAST6191 (Oct 4, 2020)

Even if I ignore the increased size flash carts, external hard drives, CD burners back when and fancy DVD burners later down the line (two of them in one machine even), soldering gear and fancy screwdrivers, internet speed bump and call it an incidental/would have got it anyway I guess I hallucinated drive adapters, read tools, mod chips, chip programming gear, flash carts, unlocking services, stealth services, cheat programs, cheat cartridges, software to facilitate manipulation of any number of things (iso handling, iso burning, disassemblers, memory manipulation) and so forth.

It seems to be a real problem among those that have been around this hacking lark for a while. Must be the "hacking will warp your mind" thing we were warned of back in school. All these false memories... they feel so real and yet apparently they are not.


----------



## realtimesave (Oct 4, 2020)

lafleche said:


> As - when I read the fbi report- the sxos team is the same as gateway3ds team (or perhaps closely related) chances for a 'release source to public' are very slim.
> Gw3ds is already dead for years but no sources are released



I thought everyone already knew that.  And that they are Stargate team. It was pretty obvious anyway.  Also I was told that the current TX is not the same people as the old TX for xbox.  No idea though, they can make up anything they want.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



FAST6191 said:


> Even if I ignore the increased size flash carts, external hard drives, CD burners back when and fancy DVD burners later down the line (two of them in one machine even), soldering gear and fancy screwdrivers, internet speed bump and call it an incidental/would have got it anyway I guess I hallucinated drive adapters, read tools, mod chips, chip programming gear, flash carts, unlocking services, stealth services, cheat programs, cheat cartridges, software to facilitate manipulation of any number of things (iso handling, iso burning, disassemblers, memory manipulation) and so forth.
> 
> It seems to be a real problem among those that have been around this hacking lark for a while. Must be the "hacking will warp your mind" thing we were warned of back in school. All these false memories... they feel so real and yet apparently they are not.



Speaking of CD burners. Remember when you used to walk into Best Buy and they were loaded with blanks in the front end of the store?  It was like they were literally telling you to pirate stuff LOL.


----------



## FAST6191 (Oct 4, 2020)

realtimesave said:


> Speaking of CD burners. Remember when you used to walk into Best Buy and they were loaded with blanks in the front end of the store?  It was like they were literally telling you to pirate stuff LOL.



You mean I was not just supposed to burn copies of my documents, pictures, own music and such to them to share with others without needing 600 floppy discs, sacrificing a goat to hope the zip drive worked, or use outside the computer in a car or something?
Guess I was doing it wrong all these years.


----------



## realtimesave (Oct 4, 2020)

FAST6191 said:


> You mean I was not just supposed to burn copies of my documents, pictures, own music and such to them to share with others without needing 600 floppy discs, sacrificing a goat to hope the zip drive worked, or use outside the computer in a car or something?
> Guess I was doing it wrong all these years.



Well I mean, that's all I ever used CD-R discs for was to burn home movies and whatnot.  *shrug*


----------



## DrunkenMonk (Oct 4, 2020)

FAST6191 said:


> You mean I was not just supposed to burn copies of my documents, pictures, own music and such to them to share with others without needing 600 floppy discs, sacrificing a goat to hope the zip drive worked, or use outside the computer in a car or something?
> Guess I was doing it wrong all these years.



"own music" that's officially licensed that you made a pirated copy of? That rebuttal was like a b movie plot. Ok effort but these plot holes are visible from space


----------



## realtimesave (Oct 4, 2020)

SNES instruction manuals tell you that you aren't allowed to back up the cartridge because the cartridge will never fail on you.

I'm not sure if the Nintendo Switch manuals say the same thing or not.


----------



## entsd (Oct 4, 2020)

Does that mean we will no longer get updates from TX and hacking is dead for good for the switch


----------



## EvilMakiPR (Oct 4, 2020)

Now we know why the guy installing them here stopped doing the service suddenly. Its not the same as before where console piracy and homebrew was even seen as not that bad and you could find countless Tutorials on YouTube and even the devices could be bought from places like Walmart and multiple websites selling them online like even in Amazon. Those times are over and even for Fan games. You could argue that they are fan games but using Nintendo IPs and those fan games have no permissions from Nintendo and nintendo has all the rights to take them down.

There are multiple Indie studios, more than ever. If you wanna make a game for Nintendo then join one of those studios.


----------



## entsd (Oct 4, 2020)

peteruk said:


> Good luck getting Chen extradited from Shenzhen
> 
> I don't use the TX products and I know what they do has divided opinion massively in the community but I hate seeing people getting locked up for this kind of shit
> 
> Sad times and I really hope nobody who dislikes them comes out and glorifies these actions



I feel bad for them too


----------



## iialaq01 (Oct 4, 2020)

usernamecharlie said:


> I doubt it - nevertheless it‘s kinda weird to actually pay for beeing able to pirate


Oh now you want them to give you the modchip for free? They spent time and money on it just to make it work and by the way, not all people use them for piracy. FYI, when you hack your switch you can many more things another than playing pirated games.


----------



## realtimesave (Oct 4, 2020)

iialaq01 said:


> Oh now you want them to give you the modchip for free? They spent time and money on it just to make it work and by the way, not all people use them for piracy. FYI, when you hack your switch you can many more things another than playing pirated games.



Everyone wants everything for free, including the hardware.  They fail to realize that the hardware itself costs money regardless if they feel the software costs money or not.  pretty stupid if you ask me.


----------



## dangopig (Oct 4, 2020)

Ishzark said:


> so my gf and I had a discussion, how likely is it that Nintendo will go after the SX OS User?



I'm sure they would love to, but tracking everyone down is simply not feasible and doesn't make financial sense either.


----------



## FAST6191 (Oct 4, 2020)

entsd said:


> Does that mean we will no longer get updates from TX and hacking is dead for good for the switch


We don't know what roles that the people arrested played, what keys they held or will lead the law to. From what little has been said then they were noted players but minor in the end.
To that end they might come back.

While they did a fair bit for the Switch they are also not the only player in that world, nor the driving force behind it. They are a noted one that has given things others have not but said others were there in the first place doing good stuff too. To that end slowed is a maybe.

Similarly even if all development halted today (or on the day) it is unlikely to all stop working tomorrow. You then have a lag while new games get published that increasingly need more and more from newer firmwares and can't be (easily) patched to work on older base models. All the old stuff will still work so you then get to ask whether you want the new stuff (is much really coming out you care about? Will it continue to do so as well? We are several years into it and most of the key franchises are out and doing their bit while devs mostly only try the odd indie title, second rate port of old games and not much else).



DrunkenMonk said:


> "own music" that's officially licensed that you made a pirated copy of? That rebuttal was like a b movie plot. Ok effort but these plot holes are visible from space


Nobody likes a boy scout and everybody likes an antihero. Got to leave room for the "while this was happening" sequel, the prequels and the redemption/sendoff arc.


----------



## ghjfdtg (Oct 4, 2020)

No one said he/she wants the hardware for free. If a hardware solution is the only way it's fine to pay for it. But paying when there is a free software-only solution doing 99% of the paid one is stupid. The 3DS was/is a good example. The Gateway red card was never needed to archive your goals. It was a convenience bonus at best.


----------



## FAST6191 (Oct 4, 2020)

ghjfdtg said:


> No one said he/she wants the hardware for free. If a hardware solution is the only way it's fine to pay for it. But paying when there is a free software-only solution doing 99% of the paid one is stupid. The 3DS was/is a good example. The Gateway red card was never needed to archive your goals. It was a convenience bonus at best.


Ease of use/convenience, greater stability/polish, more functionality... these are things people frequently pay for everywhere and is the basis for a sizeable chunk of economics.
Your 99% quite possibly varies from others -- easy USB is a nice thing to have, and there are several others.

There are those inclined to fiddle and sacrifice time (I am one of them in most cases) but I am not going to fault someone for skipping that, or skipping that to instead put their fiddling time into something else; part of the reason I don't hack PS1 or N64 games so much compared to others is because emulators there have long been a pain in the arse, if I have to baby one of them while also doing things that break games in the crash and burn sense it makes it far less enjoyable than something like the GBA or DS that emulate just fine.

Also as you brought 3ds into it. Do you fault those buying a DS flash cart* for use with a 3ds vs one of the newer compatibility layers?

*All the closed source, stolen code from homebrew, stolen code from official SDKs, stolen code from official games, iffy dealings with homebrew devs, dubious decisions with regards to best practices/consumer friendliness, pissing straight in the faces of devs with games that have not even officially been released yet, thumbing noses at the notions of copy protection, iffy support... you could ever want there if apparently those are failings I am supposed to condemn things for and utterly forgo even thinking about using them should I be a moral upstanding citizen. Indeed possibly other than Datel's efforts and maybe the original iplayer (which was Supercard aka one of the biggest players in more conventional flash carts behind the scenes) that was the default position for everything.


----------



## ghjfdtg (Oct 4, 2020)

Fair enough. If i can get it for free by trading a little time (not hard at all to set up in the case of the Switch) i will go that route.

Before nds-bootstrap existed DS flashcards were the only option. Now i would probably try nds-bootstrap first. There are still problems with a select few games and maybe also performance issues and glitches so a flashcard is not entirely useless but questionable to buy a new one now if your games run fine with the free solution.


----------



## lolcatzuru (Oct 4, 2020)

I'm not sure that they will publicly release any more builds, but they COULD hypothetically release source code for public updates


----------



## lafleche (Oct 4, 2020)

lolcatzuru said:


> I'm not sure that they will publicly release any more builds, but they COULD hypothetically release source code for public updates


As they never did that for their dead gateway 3ds and Stargate solutions...... Won't hold the breath if I were you


----------



## Ev1l0rd (Oct 4, 2020)

Ishzark said:


> so my gf and I had a discussion, how likely is it that Nintendo will go after the SX OS User?


Not too likely. These kinda investigations usually are aimed at creators/distributors of these things. Going after individual buyers usually is just a pain in litigation.

That said, buyers are technically at risk for purchasing illegal goods.


----------



## lolcatzuru (Oct 4, 2020)

lafleche said:


> As they never did that for their dead gateway 3ds and Stargate solutions...... Won't hold the breath if I were you



oh im not, just like to be optimistic.


----------



## HideoKojima (Oct 4, 2020)

Ishzark said:


> so my gf and I had a discussion, how likely is it that Nintendo will go after the SX OS User?


Very likely if you ask me, hope you guys used VPN downloading stuff from their website, I always do.


----------



## ChokingVictim87 (Oct 4, 2020)

Shalashaska98 said:


> Very likely if you ask me, hope you guys used VPN downloading stuff from their website, I always do.



What are you talking about? Do you know how timely and costly that would be. Not to mention bad from a PR point of view (especially with how anti consumer they sound after the Joycon statement)


----------



## Andalitez (Oct 4, 2020)

Ishzark said:


> so my gf and I had a discussion, how likely is it that Nintendo will go after the SX OS User?


So which one of you two are going to jail ? xD


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 4, 2020)

ChokingVictim87 said:


> What are you talking about? Do you know how timely and costly that would be. Not to mention bad from a PR point of view (especially with how anti consumer they sound after the Joycon statement)



Even if they had the time and money, would just buying sx os be enough to go after someone? I would think they'd have to prove they pirated which would be even harder.


----------



## HideoKojima (Oct 4, 2020)

ChokingVictim87 said:


> What are you talking about? Do you know how timely and costly that would be. Not to mention bad from a PR point of view (especially with how anti consumer they sound after the Joycon statement)


Just teasing


----------



## ehnoah (Oct 4, 2020)

Bad vibes fot PS5 hacking too


----------



## leerpsp (Oct 4, 2020)

ehnoah said:


> Bad vibes fot PS5 hacking too


Iv never hacked a playstaion or xbox since there is more to loose then you get from it. I only hacked my switch to play backup's of games I all ready own like pokemon and animal crossing just so I can link trade and send stuff over to my non hacked switch so i did not have to buy 2 copy's of the same game I own on a cart since I was the only ones using the system's


----------



## Ishzark (Oct 4, 2020)

Andalitez said:


> So which one of you two are going to jail ? xD


none of us, we were just discussing it

because she mentioned that it could also happen that they will go after atmos-user 
but I said that's unlikely


----------



## leerpsp (Oct 4, 2020)

Ishzark said:


> none of us, we were just discussing it
> 
> because she mentioned that it could also happen that they will go after atmos-user
> but I said that's unlikely


if they do some one make a big post about it so we will know before hand.


----------



## HideoKojima (Oct 4, 2020)

leerpsp said:


> Iv never hacked a playstaion or xbox since there is more to loose then you get from it. I only hacked my switch to play backup's of games I all ready own like pokemon and animal crossing just so I can link trade and send stuff over to my non hacked switch so i did not have to buy 2 copy's of the same game I own on a cart since I was the only ones using the system's


How do you explain the 2TB hard drive fill of NSP and XCI on your desk?


----------



## leerpsp (Oct 4, 2020)

Shalashaska98 said:


> How do you explain the 2TB hard drive fill of NSP and XCI on your desk?


I can barley fit my monitor on my desk lol,


----------



## HideoKojima (Oct 4, 2020)

leerpsp said:


> I can barley fit my monitor on my desk lol,


Loool


----------



## realtimesave (Oct 4, 2020)

Gary oPa is against all odds, it's the chance he has got to take.  I will pray for you, my friend.


----------



## DaveLister (Oct 5, 2020)

Poor Gary . Looks like he will be getting a good helping of freedom.


----------



## shanefromoz (Oct 5, 2020)

Can this get back on topic rather then becoming a bash Gary post.


----------



## realtimesave (Oct 5, 2020)

shanefromoz said:


> Can this get back on topic rather then becoming a bash Gary post.



omg ._. but I <3 the Gary


----------



## pofehof (Oct 5, 2020)

Ishzark said:


> because she mentioned that it could also happen that they will go after atmos-user
> but I said that's unlikely



Yeah, it's definitely unlikely. Seems they only went after TX since they were profiting off this.


----------



## gizmomelb (Oct 5, 2020)

realtimesave said:


> omg ._. but I <3 the Gary



you 2 the Gary, or you 1 the Gary?


----------



## SlCKB0Y (Oct 5, 2020)

nl255 said:


> What I don't get is why they let themselves be taken alive since once found guilty they are facing a life sentence



‘Who do you think these guys are? Bonnie and Clyde? They are criminal nerds, not gangsters.


----------



## Andalitez (Oct 5, 2020)

Ishzark said:


> none of us, we were just discussing it
> 
> because she mentioned that it could also happen that they will go after atmos-user
> but I said that's unlikely


Was just joking bro


----------



## izy (Oct 5, 2020)

godreborn said:


> you're not thinking about this logically.  why would they continue if resellers are being sued?  they're not going to continue at 0 profit.  face it, sx os is over.  saying that they'll be okay is defending your purchase, when deep down inside you know that we're right.  there was supposed to be a reset glitch hack for the ps3. why didn't that come out?  lawsuits.  Marcan of fail0verflow has even stated that the ps3 would've been fully hacked within days due to nonrandom key on both main ps3 ldrs, but the lawsuits scared off the people knowledgeable enough to make it happen.  I'm sorry that I have to be blunt, but this is the reality of things.  sx os is dead.


Ermm you do realise those resellers that got sued got done in before the chips got released.

And it didn't stop them the last 5 months selling chips online.

Also the exploit chip was already public and in circulation before indictment.  Its still going for now and its not like it doesn't support payloads and is easy to reverse engineer from how its exploit works.

Basically if sxos dies and atmosphere supports the chip in future it will have plenty of reason to still sell


----------



## realtimesave (Oct 5, 2020)

gizmomelb said:


> you 2 the Gary, or you 1 the Gary?


in english please.

there is NOTHING I can do to help gary.  I told him several times that he shouldn't sell pirated shit. does he listen? FUCK NO.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



squee666 said:


> Emm you do realise those resellers that got sued got done in before the chips got released.
> 
> And it didn't stop them the last 5 months selling chips online.



It's all bullshit if you ask me.  Both MaxConsole and sx.xecuter.com are online as well as the gay licensing page.

And all everyone cares about is their little kiddie updates to their warez pup software when "supposedly" there are people in JAIL.  what a crock of shit all of this is.


----------



## godreborn (Oct 5, 2020)

squee666 said:


> Ermm you do realise those resellers that got sued got done in before the chips got released.
> 
> And it didn't stop them the last 5 months selling chips online.
> 
> ...



link?


----------



## realtimesave (Oct 5, 2020)

Resellers on aliexpress are already abandoning the product after they found the news.  so NOPE.


----------



## GbaNober (Oct 5, 2020)

i know this is coming,Nintendo always walk the talk


----------



## gizmomelb (Oct 5, 2020)

realtimesave said:


> in english please.



bruh...  you posted I <3 the Gary.  2 and 1 are less than 3, so which is it?


----------



## Agusto101 (Oct 5, 2020)

Now nintendo seek every buyer of sx os, then atmos users and then every person with an illegal copy of a nintendo game hahaha, that's a nice joke even if you were "caught" the punishment won't even reach 1 year of prison
, people say very funny things here and don't worry sx is going to be fine I'm pretty sure.


----------



## linuxares (Oct 5, 2020)

FAST6191 said:


> We don't know what roles that the people arrested played, what keys they held or will lead the law to. From what little has been said then they were noted players but minor in the end.
> To that end they might come back.


They were the top brass. The money bags and the mule.



realtimesave said:


> It's all bullshit if you ask me.  Both MaxConsole and sx.xecuter.com are online as well as the gay licensing page.


Yes, they haven't been convicted therefore the Federal Court haven't decided to seize the pages most likely. Why they're still in operation.


----------



## Kubas_inko (Oct 5, 2020)

gizmomelb said:


> bruh...  you posted I <3 the Gary.  2 and 1 are less than 3, so which is it?


Interesting troll...


----------



## gamesquest1 (Oct 5, 2020)

hope they don't get hammered too hard, as much people dislike they were selling a product, it was an option for people, their existence didn't stop a open source alternative

but on a side not, will be kinda amusing to see if bowser testifies against bowser, i'm just picturing the Spiderman meme with 2 bowsers


----------



## masbass (Oct 5, 2020)

I'm wondering, is it possible to buy a chip now from those aliexpress resellers or have they all gone underground? There must be quite some inventory left that wasn't seized.

And, more importantly for me having a v1 with SX Core, will it stop working on the next FW nintendo puts out even if I'm not using SX OS but loading Atmosphere via Hekate?


----------



## linuxares (Oct 5, 2020)

masbass said:


> I'm wondering, is it possible to buy a chip now from those aliexpress resellers or have they all gone underground? There must be quite some inventory left that wasn't seized.
> 
> And, more importantly for me having a v1 with SX Core, will it stop working on the next FW nintendo puts out even if I'm not using SX OS but loading Atmosphere via Hekate?


You start to wonder how many of the aliexpress sellers where actual TX themselves if they just said poof


----------



## masbass (Oct 5, 2020)

that's true


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Oct 5, 2020)

masbass said:


> I'm wondering, is it possible to buy a chip now from those aliexpress resellers or have they all gone underground? There must be quite some inventory left that wasn't seized.
> 
> And, more importantly for me having a v1 with SX Core, will it stop working on the next FW nintendo puts out even if I'm not using SX OS but loading Atmosphere via Hekate?


You'll still be able to use Hekate/Atmosphere, people on Mariko aren't so lucky.


----------



## masbass (Oct 5, 2020)

I seriously doubt any updates to SX OS will come up now, unless the remaining ppl at the site just release source code (but who are they and do they have access to all that?).


----------



## Ryccardo (Oct 5, 2020)

@masbass

You can't officially sell modchips on aliexpress, but you can sell a payment for your desired console 

I also doubt this will significantly affect the future of switch chips, as has already been said (surprisingly not that many times) this is a product Designed and Made in """Communist""" China* with an existing demand and that most likely does not actually need frontmen

* a country that, due to the opinions of the president of the one involved in this topic, right now has even less interest than usual to be sympathetic


----------



## MetoMeto (Oct 5, 2020)

"for the selling of illegal hardware that facilitates piracy"
Wow such a crime....they literally didnt stole anything or damaged anyone. people choose themself if they want to pirate or not. I guess companie like nintendo operates on "virtual loss" and "damage"  done to them by "pirates".
They actually serve public (gamers) tbh, not do damage!
But i guess they (big companies like Nintendo etc.) want monopoly over everything, even the "virtual loss" or "what if...".

Tbh i see Nintendo as a bad guy here. Like a mafia: They appear as good guys, family friendly, normal, do good stuff for the wider public, but behind the scene they kill people and hold monopoly, burn small businesses etc. LoL

So please...don't tell ME how they have every right crap...

People should and choose weather they want to pirate. If Nintendo doesnt want them to use pirate things, make it more afordable than, appealing MAKE FUCKING METROID GAMES! DOnt sut off support for Wiiu just because it "life ended" people still have ninteno 3DS and want to play games on it!

Anyway thats beyond the point... so yeah.... their politics is based on fear and force which is never good.
I love nintendo but its no wander people hack their servers and leak their content to the public. People feel sick of their bullying...Nintendo are assholes anyway imo! (except Iwata san)


----------



## linuxares (Oct 5, 2020)

MetoMeto said:


> "for the selling of illegal hardware that facilitates piracy"
> Wow such a crime....they literally didnt stole anything or damaged anyone. people choose themself if they want to pirate or not. I guess companie like nintendo operates on "virtual loss" and "damage"  done to them by "pirates".
> They actually serve public (gamers) tbh, not do damage!
> But i guess they (big companies like Nintendo etc.) want monopoly over everything, even the "virtual loss" or "what if...".


They have. StargateNX sold games, also the CFW (SXOS) include copyrighted Nintendo code.



> So please...don't tell ME how they have every right crap...


They do. You would also do the same if you where in Nintendo's seat.



> People should and choose weather they want to pirate. If Nintendo doesnt want them to use pirate things, make it more afordable than, appealing MAKE FUCKING METROID GAMES! DOnt sut off support for Wiiu just because it "life ended" people still have ninteno 3DS and want to play games on it!


You want them to support old hardware forever?



> Anyway thats beyond the point... so yeah.... their politics is based on fear and force which is never good.
> I love nintendo but its no wander people hack their servers and leak their content to the public. People feel sick of their bullying...Nintendo are assholes anyway imo! (except Iwata san)



Nintendo wasn't hacked, it was iQue.


----------



## MetoMeto (Oct 5, 2020)

linuxares said:


> They do.
> You would also do the same if you where in Nintendo's seat.



I said "dont" lol
And thats exactly why im NOT a "mafia" member lol cause i wouldn't.


----------



## linuxares (Oct 5, 2020)

MetoMeto said:


> I said "dont" lol
> And thats exactly why im NOT a "mafia" member lol cause i wouldn't.


Well I highly doubt you. It's easy to be on the sidelines. If you see your products being taken without your consent you probably would have change of heart as well.


----------



## alepman90 (Oct 5, 2020)

Can’t wait for SX products to disappear for few months then reappear with different sticker color and name(probably blue since it looks inocent). R4 drama all over again


----------



## Robika (Oct 5, 2020)

I think the problem was that they were charging for the license not only they are allowing pirated games to run on the switch, but they are getting money out of it. I don't thin they will go after the other CFW teams so hard. Team X did things in a dirty way. I have a license but I haven't booted into a CFW in like year and a half. I am using my switch normally and playing games I buy or get as gifts. Piracy for me is just confusing because I can't decide what to play and it is hard to focus on just one game.


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 5, 2020)

Good news RIP have fun in jail


----------



## MetoMeto (Oct 5, 2020)

linuxares said:


> Well I highly doubt you. It's easy to be on the sidelines. If you see your products being taken without your consent *you probably would have change of heart as well.*


I would...i'd quit before i become an ass. As i said, thats why im not, and am not capable of being a mafia member.


----------



## Sizednochi (Oct 5, 2020)

Rikua said:


> Yet, it has existed since the dawn of modding. This place cracks me up, you do know that this is GBAtemp right? They used to advertise selling GBA and DS modchips lol Let's not forget DRM on games. Back in the day they had PHYSICAL devices you had to plug into your printer port to run said game.


During GBA and DS Days there was no way around it, if you wanted to run homebrew you'd need flashcartridges. Flashcarts are actual tech products that enable homebrew. In the Switch's case, TX  was only selling software that was available for free for the community anyway - and they still infest it with DRM.

Flashcarts are wonderful devices that breath life onto now old and dated handhelds. I'm still playing new games and translations on my GBCs and GBAs and I think they are wonderful tools.



MetoMeto said:


> I guess companie like nintendo operates on "virtual loss" and "damage"  done to them by "pirates".


Public companies have an obligation to protect their IP.


----------



## Ev1l0rd (Oct 5, 2020)

linuxares said:


> Nintendo wasn't hacked, it was iQue.


Kinda off-topic, but no, the hack likely didn't come from the iQue people, but from associates of Zammis Clark, who admitted to hacking the big N back in 2018 (evidence for this being that a decent part of the leaks are non-iQue stuff).


----------



## linuxares (Oct 5, 2020)

Ev1l0rd said:


> Kinda off-topic, but no, the hack likely didn't come from the iQue people, but from associates of Zammis Clark, who admitted to hacking the big N back in 2018 (evidence for this being that a decent part of the leaks are non-iQue stuff).


Cool, then it was a bigger hack.


----------



## zxr750j (Oct 5, 2020)

A lot of discussion about the legality and piracy etc. but I think Gary and his mates should definitely be worried about "conspiracy to commit money laundering", "conspiracy to commit wire fraud" and "wire fraud". This has less to do with big N but with the US Government.


----------



## shanefromoz (Oct 5, 2020)

Cobra_Cfw said:


> Good news RIP have fun in jail


A troll joining Gba Temp and posting BS just to increase there post count.


----------



## digipimp75 (Oct 5, 2020)

Damn.   So no more SX OS updates from now on?  I'll really miss the ability to run xcis off of an external hdd


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 5, 2020)

shanefromoz said:


> A troll joining Gba Temp and posting BS just to increase there post count.



This is the reason i don't like them you know what? Their business selling those illegal technology from nowhere.. And i for this don't agree with plan like this... I never buying anything from them... I only have ps3 console..... Also this is not good news for that Gary from PSX place.


You can create, you can mod but you can't sell without anything related to the companies... Btw i'm not their friend

and the truth is their selling thing with expensive price, those chinese guy selling product for laundering money...

So RIP whatever happens.

Also i don't like NINTENDO products childism, also nintendo have a history about 'bully to their fans' that news leak everywhere.. So not interesting for me that nintendo.


----------



## KirovAir (Oct 5, 2020)

Sizednochi said:


> During GBA and DS Days there was no way around it, if you wanted to run homebrew you'd need flashcartridges. Flashcarts are actual tech products that enable homebrew. In the Switch's case, TX  was only selling software that was available for free for the community anyway - and they still infest it with DRM.
> 
> Flashcarts are wonderful devices that breath life onto now old and dated handhelds. I'm still playing new games and translations on my GBCs and GBAs and I think they are wonderful tools.
> 
> ...



Well actually.. The current SX-Core / SX-Lite hardware based hacks they are offering were there initial attack-vectors and exploit they wanted to use on SX OS. When the bootrom exploit was publicly available they switched to fusée-gelée instead. Not that I am affiliated with TX in anyway though, but before the Atmos stealing they actually had some groundbreaking stuff on hand already.


----------



## sudeki300 (Oct 5, 2020)

Cobra_Cfw said:


> Good news RIP have fun in jail


really? with that username, am i missing the joke?


----------



## PhyChris (Oct 5, 2020)

Just to add my two cents. Loved Team Xecuter in the original XBOX days, disliked them in their X360 days, liking them in the switch days. Wish them well


----------



## britain4 (Oct 5, 2020)

digipimp75 said:


> Damn.   So no more SX OS updates from now on?  I'll really miss the ability to run xcis off of an external hdd



Probably not but you never know, the site and activation server are still up apparently


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 5, 2020)

I Just Hope atmosphere will Support sx core and sx lite someday. I Just need Homebrew in my lite. No need for sigpatches for Backups.

Just playing some good old RPG maker Games on the switch


----------



## Astur_torque (Oct 5, 2020)

zxr750j said:


> A lot of discussion about the legality and piracy etc. but I think Gary and his mates should definitely be worried about "conspiracy to commit money laundering", "conspiracy to commit wire fraud" and "wire fraud". This has less to do with big N but with the US Government.



+1


----------



## ertaboy356b (Oct 5, 2020)

Piracy this, piracy that, then everyone just downloads a romset from somewhere.


----------



## Astur_torque (Oct 5, 2020)

squee666 said:


> Ermm you do realise those resellers that got sued got done in before the chips got released.
> 
> And it didn't stop them the last 5 months selling chips online.
> 
> ...



Uff.. it's taking them a while to support mariko

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



ertaboy356b said:


> Piracy this, piracy that, then everyone just downloads a romset from somewhere.



To me piracy is only making money with the work of others.. If you're not making money it's not piracy


----------



## driverdis (Oct 5, 2020)

voddy said:


> I Just Hope atmosphere will Support sx core and sx lite someday. I Just need Homebrew in my lite. No need for sigpatches for Backups.
> 
> Just playing some good old RPG maker Games on the switch



Yea, sitting here as well waiting to replace SXOS on my Lite, which I am glad I got since it seems SX chipped v2 systems will probably skyrocket as chips vanish from the market and they become harder to find.


----------



## MetoMeto (Oct 5, 2020)

Sizednochi said:


> Public companies have an obligation to protect their IP.


So does mafia.


----------



## knife emoji (Oct 5, 2020)

wowza


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Oct 5, 2020)

MetoMeto said:


> So does mafia.


Good thing that's two completely different things.


----------



## calagan (Oct 5, 2020)

I think they went too far when they made their TrueBlue dongles so easily available on Amazon.


----------



## Tenny (Oct 5, 2020)

britain4 said:


> Probably not but you never know, the site and activation server are still up apparently



the activation servers we're down yesterday for like 5 hours.
maybe they switched the servers.. who knows.



well, my SX Core came in today and i'm not sure if i should install it.. :thinking:


----------



## XD2020 (Oct 5, 2020)

Tenny said:


> the activation servers we're down yesterday for like 5 hours.
> maybe they switched the servers.. who knows.
> 
> 
> ...


If you have a switch that is v1/unpatched I wouldn’t. But if it is v2 or lite you can - then do homebrew on emunand for sure up to 10.2 and update the sysnand beyond that to use it for newer games if no further updates come.


----------



## britain4 (Oct 5, 2020)

XD2020 said:


> If you have a switch that is v1/unpatched I wouldn’t. But if it is v2 or lite you can - then do homebrew on emunand for sure up to 10.2 and update the sysnand beyond that to use it for newer games if no further updates come.



I’d echo this about a patched V1, it’s not like there are any other ways of getting CFW on it either


----------



## leerpsp (Oct 5, 2020)

So I just got to thinking something guys, When you activate SX OS on your switch it only works on that switch and is locked to it and you can not use that on another switch, So if I was the FBI (and i'm not) I would keep the page up see who activated there sx os key's and what switch's they are tied to and track down the location of every switch that poped online, also would look at the backlogs of who actiavted there key's and go after everyone only keeping the web page up as a big HoneyPot.


----------



## xiaNaix (Oct 5, 2020)

realtimesave said:


> Also I was told that the current TX is not the same people as the old TX for xbox.  No idea though, they can make up anything they want



Ownership of the Team Xecuter brand changed hands years ago.  From the original team, only a couple of devs still remain.


----------



## Tenny (Oct 5, 2020)

britain4 said:


> I’d echo this about a patched V1, it’s not like there are any other ways of getting CFW on it either



Yes it's a patched v1.
did not someone mentioned that you can use Atmosphere for example if you like?
i've heard that it does not work atm on Mariko Consoles cuz atmosphere hasn't been updated?


----------



## Willgheminass (Oct 5, 2020)

Haha lol, now SX users have to resort to using a FREE and OPEN-SOURCE cfw. Just like what piracy intended, free everything.
Can't believe people bought piracy products in the first place when there's literally free options available.


----------



## lafleche (Oct 5, 2020)

The_Provider said:


> Haha lol, now SX users have to resort to using a FREE and OPEN-SOURCE cfw. Just like what piracy intended, free everything.
> Can't believe people bought piracy products in the first place when there's literally free options available.



As if sx users suddenly have a non working device....  My backlog is huge and that for switch alone


----------



## britain4 (Oct 5, 2020)

Tenny said:


> Yes it's a patched v1.
> did not someone mentioned that you can use Atmosphere for example if you like?
> i've heard that it does not work atm on Mariko Consoles cuz atmosphere hasn't been updated?



Yeah I’ve got Atmosphere running with mine, you have to do a “cleanup” in the SX bootloader then you can load Hekate as a payload and run it that way


----------



## Sweetch (Oct 5, 2020)

I’ve just ordered a SX core. I’m okay with staying on 10.2 forever. I just hope the activation server will be up by the end of the month when I will receive it...

Believe it or not but I almost don’t care about piracy. What I really want is a way to backup my Minecraft save data locally and managed by myself.


----------



## leerpsp (Oct 5, 2020)

britain4 said:


> Yeah I’ve got Atmosphere running with mine, you have to do a “cleanup” in the SX bootloader then you can load Hekate as a payload and run it that way


So you have Atmosphere running on a patched switch with modchip?


----------



## linuxares (Oct 5, 2020)

I wonder if it's possible to reverse the chip and add OSS to it instead


----------



## Kei00 (Oct 5, 2020)

The_Provider said:


> Haha lol, now SX users have to resort to using a FREE and OPEN-SOURCE cfw. Just like what piracy intended, free everything.
> Can't believe people bought piracy products in the first place when there's literally free options available.



There is no free option available for v2 or Lite users.


----------



## realtimesave (Oct 5, 2020)

The_Provider said:


> Haha lol, now SX users have to resort to using a FREE and OPEN-SOURCE cfw. Just like what piracy intended, free everything.
> Can't believe people bought piracy products in the first place when there's literally free options available.



Oh yeah buddy we are going to use a free and open source (in caps) cfw for a Mariko switch right now.  In your dreams.

Only the leet can have modded Marikos, the lame have to stick with the old hardware ;D


----------



## Tenny (Oct 5, 2020)

britain4 said:


> Yeah I’ve got Atmosphere running with mine, you have to do a “cleanup” in the SX bootloader then you can load Hekate as a payload and run it that way



What do you mean with cleanup? Reinstall everything ?
When SX OS won’t be updated for whatever reason I’ll switch to atmosphere and I’m ok ? Even if Nintendo updates their software ?


----------



## masbass (Oct 5, 2020)

there's also no free option for v1 ipatched users too. You want homebrew now = you need a modchip. If you don't mind waiting for a possible exploit (that might never come too) then sure, wait for the free option.

Cleanup before launching payload is just a button push that clears some initial stuff that SX OS loads at boot so it can launch Hekate successfully. It's not formatting your SD or anything.


----------



## Tenny (Oct 5, 2020)

masbass said:


> Cleanup before launching payload is just a button push that clears some initial stuff that SX OS loads at boot so it can launch Hekate successfully. It's not formatting your SD or anything.



Thanks mate for this information
Can you update the software as usual with Hekate/Atmosphere (Of course once atmosphere release an update) or does it require an update from SX ? i don’t wanna Stuck on a certain software version. At least not yet, maybe later once I get a second switch.


----------



## MarkDarkness (Oct 5, 2020)

leerpsp said:


> So I just got to thinking something guys, When you activate SX OS on your switch it only works on that switch and is locked to it and you can not use that on another switch, So if I was the FBI (and i'm not) I would keep the page up see who activated there sx os key's and what switch's they are tied to and track down the location of every switch that poped online, also would look at the backlogs of who actiavted there key's and go after everyone only keeping the web page up as a big HoneyPot.


You are misguided as to what a law enforcement agency can spend their resources on. The days of this kind of BS are long gone in the 2000s when there were much smallr fish to fry and traditional media conglomerates had much more power than they do nowadays.


----------



## britain4 (Oct 5, 2020)

Tenny said:


> Thanks mate for this information
> Can you update the software as usual with Hekate/Atmosphere (Of course once atmosphere release an update) or does it require an update from SX ? i don’t wanna Stuck on a certain software version. At least not yet, maybe later once I get a second switch.



Yeah if you boot into SXOS bootloader (volume + during boot) then “options” you’ll see a “cleanup” option under “NAND” I think

you need to do this then load Hekate through payloads every time you want to boot Atmosphere

if you only want to use AMS and never SX OS I think you can save having to hold volume + every time by just leaving the license.dat off the SD card 

This way I don’t THINK it will matter if SX never release another update as long as you can still update Hekate and Atmosphere like normal 

Apparently someone is working on a boot.dat which will negate the need to have any SX software on there at all


----------



## Tenny (Oct 5, 2020)

britain4 said:


> ~snip~


Who’s working on the boot.dat ? 
Or is there a thread I can follow ?


----------



## Rail Fighter (Oct 5, 2020)

GBAtemp can publish a book just out of this topic.


----------



## Joom (Oct 5, 2020)

The_Provider said:


> Haha lol, now SX users have to resort to using a FREE and OPEN-SOURCE cfw. Just like what piracy intended, free everything.
> Can't believe people bought piracy products in the first place when there's literally free options available.


People have been doing this for decades with flashcarts. So uh, good point I guess. You sound more like someone who couldn't afford an SX product, and now feel vindicated, but whatever. Also, you do know that the stuff necessary for developing the things that enable free piracy costs money, right? None of it is free.


----------



## gregory-samba (Oct 5, 2020)

I wouldn't put it past the feds to start monitoring who logs into Xecuter's servers. Every time they take down a dark web site they spend a few months running the site themselves to figure out who the users are and then arrest them all.


----------



## shanefromoz (Oct 6, 2020)

calagan said:


> I think they went too far when they made their TrueBlue dongles so easily available on Amazon.


Amazon should be in trouble also for allowing them to be sold

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



digipimp75 said:


> Damn.   So no more SX OS updates from now on?  I'll really miss the ability to run xcis off of an external hdd


There will be sxos updates. They will never get the team in China

Interesting Max Console is now down also


----------



## Tenny (Oct 6, 2020)

Amazon won’t be in trouble because they have way more money than Nintendo they can spent on lawyers and don’t they have an automatic process that accepts the product you want to sell so yea.. I mean you find a lot of those devices where you have one thousands games on it. Which is obviously illegal but does Amazon care ? No, not really.

Yea I’m pretty sure they will drop an update I mean why shouldn’t they because there’s obviously still money you can make... those devices may cost in production a couple euro like literally everything what’s been made in China. - so they make easily 55€ profit.


----------



## shanefromoz (Oct 6, 2020)

So are you telling me i can sell rocket launchers on Amazon?


----------



## Tenny (Oct 6, 2020)

shanefromoz said:


> So are you telling me i can sell rocket launchers on Amazon?



i mean you could but I guess they have some kind of keyword filter.


----------



## ertaboy356b (Oct 6, 2020)

Joom said:


> People have been doing this for decades with flashcarts. So uh, good point I guess. You sound more like someone who couldn't afford an SX product, and now feel vindicated, but whatever. Also, you do know that the stuff necessary for developing the things that enable free piracy costs money, right? None of it is free.


I totally agree with the other guy that piracy is free, if your a leech that is.


----------



## Legendaykai (Oct 6, 2020)

Best news I heard all day. Nice work Nintendo, now do us all a solid and please add a theme store aswell as a file managment system like the 3ds and add the virtual console starting with gamecube and n64 games 3D all stars prooves it's possible so there's no excuse

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

Guess Nintendo got sick of modders tinkering on what shouldn't be don to their systems. About time they got more forecful.

But if they got romsites it really only is a matter of time before this goes down too So it's best to get ready before it actually happens.


----------



## leerpsp (Oct 6, 2020)

Legendaykai said:


> Best news I heard all day. Nice work Nintendo, now do us all a solid and please add a theme store aswell as a file managment system like the 3ds and add the virtual console starting with gamecube and n64 games 3D all stars prooves it's possible so there's no excuse
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...


don't think this web page will go down because of Nintendo its not agents the law to talk about this stuff or used some ones homebrew game or app so unless Nintendo was given a card to take peoples rights away it will not happen.


----------



## godreborn (Oct 6, 2020)

a lot of good sites have moved underground.  I recently became a member of usenet again after being gone for like 12 years.  nzb matrix was the shit back then.  now, a lot of good sites won't show you anything unless you're signed in.  and, signing in requires a subscription, so you don't know if the site is crap or not unless there's a free trial of some sort.  I found a good site like that after having a couple episodes disappeared from a torrent or actually they weren't even in the torrent.  they're (usent) hit with dmca as well, but far less than torrents, and even less so if they're underground or require a subscription or are invite only, which a lot of them are now.  most things on the switch are easy to find by doing a quick google search, so I wouldn't worry about that just yet.  I got a good deal on usenet for labor day $3/month on astraweb.  I hadn't even retested it 'til today aside from testing if the server made a connection.


----------



## ChronoTrig (Oct 6, 2020)

Legendaykai said:


> Guess Nintendo got sick of modders tinkering on what shouldn't be don to their systems. About time they got more forecful.
> But if they got romsites it really only is a matter of time before this goes down too So it's best to get ready before it actually happens.


If they wanted to go after this site then they would have years ago or they would have already subpoena'd the owners.
Please be realistic in the matter instead of dangerously negative where you may scare people who may not know better.


As it has been noted, they went after TX because Nintendo wanted them for hindering their IP (corporate business -- c'mon-- common sense they would get involved) of creating potential piraters in the thousands (worldwide) making money off of it (software -- they pushed SXOS in adverts as the primary way to pirate games first and foremost and hardware), but mainly as someone said previously, because the US Govt doesn't like money laundering / wire fraud-- dont try and screw around on the US Govt soil-- which is why the indictment occurred. That's the only reason why things got to that point. And going after the other resellers who were on US grounds (stupid) was because fair game and collateral damage to make a point and scare off the other resellers.
TX should've never sold a license for SXOS and instead just sold their chip like the old Xbox days where you installed the chip then had to use telnet to get the firmware to even use the chip. TX got greedy now, got sloppy with their moves and it caught upto them.

They could've shook Nintendo like they had in the past, but the sketchy crap with money laundering and wire fraud is where the US Govt stepped in and then started to take them head on. That's where it fell apart.


----------



## godreborn (Oct 6, 2020)

afaik, the only way temp could go down is if it were supplying warez, even more likely if they were charging for them.  there may be some grey area when it comes to talking about piracy.  I was a member of psx place, and you can't even help with piracy on there.  I'm not sure if it matters.  temp has existed for 16 years?  I think was originally a warez site, but I wasn't around back then.  it doesn't really matter to me if you pirated a game or not.  I'll still try to help if I can.  I'm not going to pretend like I've never pirated a game before.  I think it's insulting when you play that sort of game.


----------



## Flying Scotsman (Oct 6, 2020)

zxr750j said:


> A lot of discussion about the legality and piracy etc. but I think Gary and his mates should definitely be worried about "conspiracy to commit money laundering", "conspiracy to commit wire fraud" and "wire fraud". This has less to do with big N but with the US Government.



Those are generally used as boilerplate indictments when money is involved with criminal behaviour.

For example paid hack devs have been sued by publishers with the same indictments.


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 6, 2020)

Goodbye forever... dumbass hackerman...

Actually though it is sad to see this happen. It's the end of an era, and there's no changing that. Dammit, of all things to get super sentimental about. These motherfuckers. These guys. ... It's probably just the music. Yeah, it's the music.


----------



## smf (Oct 6, 2020)

leerpsp said:


> because the US Govt doesn't like money laundering / wire fraud-- dont try and screw around on the US Govt soil--



money laundering and wire fraud are just standard practices for illegal business, the us government doesn't inherently dislike it.

When they talk about wire fraud they usually mean sending money that happens to have been obtained through illegal means, not that you are doing anything specifically fraudulent with sending the money (which the law was probably intended for).

Laundering is just hiding the source of illegally obtained money, you are probably still paying taxes on it.

It's mostly theatrics for the court.

Offering a subscription for pirated games was probably their biggest mistake. They may have been able to make a fair use argument without that, if nintendo can prove the facts then there the case is a slam dunk.

I can't really say whether Nintendo will go after gbatemp or any of the people who post here, but any consequences will be up to individuals to deal with.


----------



## alepman90 (Oct 6, 2020)

smf said:


> I can't really say whether Nintendo will go after gbatemp or any of the people who post here, but any consequences will be up to individuals to deal with.


 They would If they could and no doubt their employees already here everyday tracking accounts, and that’s why governments shouldn’t allow mega corps bully their own citizens, it’s disappointing how France and Canada let that happened.


----------



## godreborn (Oct 6, 2020)

smf said:


> money laundering and wire fraud are just standard practices for illegal business, the us government doesn't inherently dislike it.
> 
> When they talk about wire fraud they usually mean sending money that happens to have been obtained through illegal means, not that you are doing anything specifically fraudulent with sending the money (which the law was probably intended for).
> 
> ...



they already have gone after people here: installers only though.  a couple installers asked to have their accounts deleted after that happened.


----------



## niegelmansell (Oct 6, 2020)

I understand that a company must protect it's interest, and that piracy can harm a game company like Nintendo (and any other). However, jailing these guys I think is an exagerated decision from USA Government and Nintendo against these guys.

They could like demand financial indemnity for damage done to Nintendo's Business, take down Xecuter website, and any other measure, but arresting them just for pirating, ruining these guys lives (and their familie's) it is very exaggerated and shows that Nintendo only cares about money and they are hypocrates, they condemn even emulators and roms, when this new Super Mario 3D All Stars is basically a Dolphin Emulator.

This also shows that USA is not a democracy, but a Tyranny ruled by Big Corporations whose only interest is suck our money.

As said here, there are many other crimes and problems in USA worth for worrying about.

Why Nintendo and USA Government don`t care in example, about many black americans being killed day by day in USA. There are many cases of black people (who were gamers) killed by police in USA, and until today the cops who killed them were not arrested.

I was realy upset by team Xecuter prison, I personally used to talk with Gary OPA on Max Console, this guy is amazing, he helped me on my project (the game I am developing), and even made a front page news on Max Console website about my game.

I hope you get out from prison very soon my friend!


----------



## godreborn (Oct 6, 2020)

in all likelihood, they probably won't face jail time.  they may not even have to pay that big a fine, but they'll probably have to agree never to release a means for hacking at least another nintendo system again.  this is what happened to geohot with the ps3.  this may be especially true now that only violent criminals are arrested and jailed due to a pandemic.  afaik, crimes that do warrant actions (no pun intended) are being put on hold for later via a criminal warrant due to covid.


----------



## niegelmansell (Oct 6, 2020)

godreborn said:


> in all likelihood, they probably won't face jail time.  they may not even have to pay that big a fine, but they'll probably have to agree never to release a means for hacking at least another nintendo system again.  this is what happened to geohot with the ps3.  this may be especially true now that only violent criminals are arrested and jailed due to a pandemic.  afaik, crimes that do warrant actions (no pun intended) are being put on hold for later via a criminal warrant due to covid.


So that`s fine, I personally was very upset by this news. I hope the best for these guys. I think prison is one of the worst things a person can face. I know there are people who deserve to be arrested (and even more than this). However, I personally don`t think that piracy is worth of arresting.


----------



## godreborn (Oct 6, 2020)

you never know with the American legal system.  there was something on the Fall ballot here in Oklahoma about not issuing very harsh punishment for non violent crimes.  I think some woman was sentenced to 20 years for shoplifting in the commercial, but I don't know much about it.  being American myself and having traveled outside the country, I can tell you that America is no where near the greatest country in the world.  it may be great if you're rich, but that's about it.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

btw, I got a kidney stone while living in Japan, but Japan has universal healthcare, so a trip to the hospital was about $80.  my dad's stay in the hospital (3 days) in Oklahoma, was almost $100,000.


----------



## niegelmansell (Oct 6, 2020)

godreborn said:


> you never know with the American legal system.  there was something on the Fall ballot here in Oklahoma about not issuing very harsh punishment for non violent crimes.  I think some woman was sentenced to 20 years for shoplifting in the commercial, but I don't know much about it.  being American myself and having traveled outside the country, I can tell you that America is no where near the greatest country in the world.  it may be great if you're rich, but that's about it.


Yes my friend, unfortunately, nowadays, any country, any place on earth is wonderful if you are rich and have a very generous pocket. I think rich people anywhere don`t suffer hardships like poor people.

That`s the real face of mankind, unfortunatelly!


----------



## eyeliner (Oct 6, 2020)

godreborn said:


> btw, I got a kidney stone while living in Japan, but Japan has universal healthcare, so a trip to the hospital was about $80.  my dad's stay in the hospital (3 days) in Oklahoma, was almost $100,000.


Holy guacamole!
In my country, I believe it would be even less than 80$, but not sure.
That's highway robbery, my friend. 100000 for healthcare shouldn't be enforced anywhere for anyone.


----------



## godreborn (Oct 6, 2020)

the prices are high due to malpractice lawsuits I believe.  the insurance for a doctor must be over a hundred thousand a year because of that.  apparently, hospitals will take what you can give them, because there's no way my mom (the only person working) could afford that.  I think we paid less than ten grand.  one of the biggest problems with America is that I believe the highest tax bracket is $200,000 a year when there are people easily making over 5 million a year+.


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 6, 2020)

linuxares said:


> Using Gary's company called Oasis Pensive Abacutors to launder the money so they become "legal". Aka they look legit on paper.



you just reminded me of something, i had a fight in the comments secotion in Maxconsole during the days of game cube and wii, there was no MaxConsole underground Back then, but the Forums section Discussions over there was full with links to mods and hacks and each time i asked a Legit question the site mods replied with: we don't Talk about piracy here, we don't support Piracy here, Blah Blah Blah, few years later, site transform into full Piracy News, complete with links in its news section, Complete Hypocrisy, i was always Puzzled by their behavior

R.I.P Maxconsole


----------



## linuxares (Oct 6, 2020)

xenocard said:


> you just reminded me of something, i had a fight in the comments secotion in Maxconsole during the days of game cube and wii, there was no MaxConsole underground Back then, but the Forums section Discussions over there was full with links to mods and hacks and each time i asked a Legit question the site mods replied with: we don't Talk about piracy here, we don't support Piracy here, Blah Blah Blah, few years later, site transform into full Piracy News, complete with links in its news section, Complete Hypocrisy, i was always Puzzled by their behavior
> 
> R.I.P Maxconsole


I mean, the always been involved in these things.

He was arrested in Toronto for DVD Piracy before, after that he left for the Dominican Republic. They always had the underground forum but you needed to look for it.


----------



## 0x3000027E (Oct 6, 2020)

godreborn said:


> you never know with the American legal system.  there was something on the Fall ballot here in Oklahoma about not issuing very harsh punishment for non violent crimes.  I think some woman was sentenced to 20 years for shoplifting in the commercial, but I don't know much about it.  being American myself and having traveled outside the country, I can tell you that America is no where near the greatest country in the world.  it may be great if you're rich, but that's about it.
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> btw, I got a kidney stone while living in Japan, but Japan has universal healthcare, so a trip to the hospital was about $80.  my dad's stay in the hospital (3 days) in Oklahoma, was almost $100,000.


Hospital for a kidney stone? C'mon man, tough those out (I've had five). 80 bucks for what.....a pep talk!?

Even though you have 'travelled the world', let's both agree, your worldview is very, very  small.


----------



## Basketto (Oct 6, 2020)

I don’t use SX OS at all, but still am baffled by the people that are celebrating this as a good thing.

Yes, the mod chips were there undoing, but also the only means for current switch units to get hacked at all. Even odds of a switch pro getting hacked(if it comes, are probably severely reduced)
Their are multiple felony charges going against team xecuter, and if they are found guilty for particular ones, what people seem to forget is that they can easily use it as a grounds to tear down atmosphere, potentially destroying the switch homebrew scene. I mean this is worst case scenario. However, regardless of weather you loathe, love, are indifferent to team xecuter, I just can’t see how this is good for the switch homebrew scene. By all means GaryOPA is probably a scumbag, but I just don’t see how any good will come from this as a whole though.


----------



## DinohScene (Oct 6, 2020)

Take your political drivel to the Politics section.
Thank you.


----------



## realtimesave (Oct 6, 2020)

DinohScene said:


> Take your political drivel to the Politics section.
> Thank you.



:3


----------



## smf (Oct 6, 2020)

godreborn said:


> in all likelihood, they probably won't face jail time.  they may not even have to pay that big a fine, but they'll probably have to agree never to release a means for hacking at least another nintendo system again.  this is what happened to geohot with the ps3.



Geohotz never faced a criminal prosecution, so he couldn't face jail time. Once you're arrested by the FBI then things change quite quickly.



zxr750j said:


> A lot of discussion about the legality and piracy etc. but I think Gary and his mates should definitely be worried about "conspiracy to commit money laundering", "conspiracy to commit wire fraud" and "wire fraud". This has less to do with big N but with the US Government.



They add conspiracy when there are two people planning to do something.
Wire fraud is used when you wire money that you obtained from crime.
Money laundering is when you pretend that money you obtained from crime is legitimate.

It's just things that you do when you commit crime, it is just for theatrics during the court case.

Money laundering is really only for people who commit no other crimes other than to launder the money, which I doubt they were doing. They were likely getting someone else to launder the money.

Wire fraud is really only for when you get people to send you money by wire and then don't deliver what you said you would. The distributors bought TX products and they were delivered AFAIK, the subscribers to the pirate games did too (I'd be worried if I had paid them any money for that...)

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



niegelmansell said:


> They could like demand financial indemnity for damage done to Nintendo's Business, take down Xecuter website, and any other measure, but arresting them just for pirating, ruining these guys lives (and their familie's) it is very exaggerated and shows that Nintendo only cares about money and they are hypocrates, they condemn even emulators and roms, when this new Super Mario 3D All Stars is basically a Dolphin Emulator.



Nintendo don't have the power to arrest anyone, copyright infringement is a civil matter up to a point. As soon as it becomes a commercial enterprise that is only for the purposes for infringing copyright then it becomes a criminal matter.

They are within their rights to sell you an emulator that has licensed roms, you aren't allowed to download unlicensed roms for use in an emulator (or even for a flash cart). It's not hypocritical at all, you just don't like that they are protecting their commercial interest.


----------



## sudeki300 (Oct 6, 2020)

smf said:


> Geohotz never faced a criminal prosecution, so he couldn't face jail time. Once you're arrested by the FBI then things change quite quickly.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



this could come under the RICO act in the US, this is how they got alot of the NYC familes, looks like maxconsole has been taken down / blocked also.


----------



## ChronoTrig (Oct 6, 2020)

smf said:


> It's mostly theatrics for the court.
> Offering a subscription for pirated games was probably their biggest mistake. They may have been able to make a fair use argument without that, if nintendo can prove the facts then there the case is a slam dunk.
> 
> I can't really say whether Nintendo will go after gbatemp or any of the people who post here, but any consequences will be up to individuals to deal with.



And also, if you have someone gunning for you (Nintendo for TX), then even if an illegal business has the standard practice of wire fraud / money laundering, then of course it's going to be something to go after and get you for. The US Govt doesn't like it which is why they're going after it, because TX made themselves a target on US soil so it's something they can use to pin them.



smf said:


> Money laundering is really only for people who commit no other crimes other than to launder the money, which I doubt they were doing. They were likely getting someone else to launder the money.
> 
> Wire fraud is really only for when you get people to send you money by wire and then don't deliver what you said you would. The distributors bought TX products and they were delivered AFAIK, the subscribers to the pirate games did too (I'd be worried if I had paid them any money for that...)



And as linuxares said: Using Gary's company called Oasis Pensive Abacutors to launder the money so they become "legal". Aka they look legit on paper. - so there's your laundering money by Gary himself.

It may be theatrics for the court, but that's the way it actually got a judges ears to actually chirp for an indictment / arrest. As many have said before, judges/lawyers don't understand / nor care about piracy with games. You talk breaking the law in a way they understand then they'll actually jump.  If it didn't have all that added then it would be just a suit and a judge wouldn't care.

I'm hoping the modders on here who deleted their account (modderfokker619) and any of the other modders are fine. Squee still posts, so I'm guessing it was just a C&D, but modder killed his account.


----------



## phalk (Oct 6, 2020)

I wonder where all that iconic and proud aggressiveness that @blawar had has gone. Haven't seen much of it lately.


----------



## Flying Scotsman (Oct 6, 2020)

eyeliner said:


> Holy guacamole!
> In my country, I believe it would be even less than 80$, but not sure.
> That's highway robbery, my friend. 100000 for healthcare shouldn't be enforced anywhere for anyone.



That's health insurance for you. The hospital assumes the insurance company will pay for it so can set the prices sky high.That's why you occasionally see $2k for 2 paracetamol tablets.

Sad thing is even if someone pulled together a system like the UK's NHS or some other form of nationwide health care paid for by taxpayers (to go alongside private healthcare) -  it'd still probably be shot down because health insurance is so ingrained at this point they'd claim it was "unfair" for those paying for it etc.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



phalk said:


> I wonder where all that iconic and proud aggressiveness that @blawar had has gone. Haven't seen much of it lately.



Well if your employers were suddenly lifted you'd be keeping a low profile too.


----------



## 64bitmodels (Oct 6, 2020)

Joom said:


> I still don't understand why people have this misconception. You don't own the device, you just paid for a license to use it. It's no different than buying a product key for a piece of software.


i pay 300 dollars for a video game console i own that video game console
no one else does this "uhh you dont technically own this" BS only nintendo does it 
this is why we hack switches, to give them the middle finger

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



MikaDubbz said:


> Don't you know?! As long as the system isn't current, emulation of it doesn't count as piracy, because reasons. /s


...thats literally how it works you moron
Sony isnt providing any good way to play psp games, its not current, only people who can play them are people with psps.
thats like saying that pirating atari 2600 games is illegal


----------



## MikaDubbz (Oct 6, 2020)

64bitmodels said:


> ...thats literally how it works you moron
> Sony isnt providing any good way to play psp games, its not current, only people who can play them are people with psps.
> thats like saying that pirating atari 2600 games is illegal



Wow, you were a dick and wrong at the same time.  It doesn't work that way, we've just all decided it's fine because enough time has past that you can't buy the games anymore, but emulating PSP games is absolutely still piracy.  Now, you might see some argue that after a game is 25 years or older, that you may be free to download those games and it's not piracy, and while you almost certainly aren't going to be arrested for it, my understanding is that even at that point, it is still piracy.


----------



## 64bitmodels (Oct 6, 2020)

MikaDubbz said:


> Wow, you were a dick and wrong at the same time.  It doesn't work that way, we've just all decided it's fine because enough time has past that you can't buy the games anymore, but emulating PSP games is absolutely still piracy.  Now, you might see some argue that after a game is 25 years or older, that you may be free to download those games and it's not piracy, and while you almost certainly aren't going to be arrested for it, my understanding is that even at that point, it is still piracy.


how the fuck am i supposed to play psp games legally then???


----------



## MikaDubbz (Oct 6, 2020)

64bitmodels said:


> how the fuck am i supposed to play psp games legally then???



Literally, not my problem.  You can pirate them all you want, I genuinely don't care.  But it is piracy still all the same.  And hey don't get me wrong, I partake in piracy myself with roms and emulators, but even when I do, I'm not lying to myself, I'm aware that what I'm doing is piracy, but it's such a victimless crime at that point, that I just think of it like jay-walking.


----------



## smf (Oct 6, 2020)

ChronoTrig said:


> The US Govt doesn't like it which is why they're going after it,



No, they add it to the list of charges to bump it up. It's not something the US government go after.

It would be like giving the getaway driver in a bank robbery a speeding ticket and then someone say that the us govt go after people who speed.



64bitmodels said:


> how the fuck am i supposed to play psp games legally then???



You could buy second hand psp games and run them on a psp & if you can't then that isn't a legal defense, the copyright holder has a legal right to prevent you from copying it even if they refuse to sell you it. What you do is your own decision though. You won't face arrest for downloading, you might never get caught or you might get some kind of fine at some point.


----------



## Willgheminass (Oct 6, 2020)

Kei00 said:


> There is no free option available for v2 or Lite users.


True. I didn't think about that.


----------



## 64bitmodels (Oct 6, 2020)

ertaboy356b said:


> I totally agree with the other guy that piracy is free, if your a leach that is.


piracy is literally supposed to be getting video games and digital software for free, if you have to pay for a product in order to pirate at that point you might as well just buy the games from the eshop/digital store front
its either free or it aint piracy


----------



## ChronoTrig (Oct 6, 2020)

smf said:


> No, they add it to the list of charges to bump it up. It's not something the US government go after.
> 
> It would be like giving the getaway driver in a bank robbery a speeding ticket and then someone say that the us govt go after people who speed.



As I originally said, the judge wouldn't make a big deal out of it federally + the FBI unless the money laundering / wire fraud came into play. You have to take the FBI's role into this as serious and not just a simple suit because piracy. THAT is why the Gov't got involved due to money laundering + wire fraud... or again, it'd be just a waving hands simple suit from Nintendo and no US Govt involved.
The US Govt wouldn't get involved unless federally they were able to charge with many federal charges so that things stick. This is US law.


----------



## MikaDubbz (Oct 6, 2020)

64bitmodels said:


> piracy is literally supposed to be getting video games and digital software for free, if you have to pay for a product in order to pirate at that point you might as well just buy the games from the eshop/digital store front
> its either free or it aint piracy



Just because you use a tool to play your pirated game, doesn't mean the game isn't pirated all the same.  Be it a modchip or a flashcard, these are means to unlock your device into being able to play copies of games that you didn't pay for.


----------



## altorn (Oct 6, 2020)

so has blawar gone into hiding? any updates about him?


----------



## 64bitmodels (Oct 6, 2020)

MikaDubbz said:


> Just because you use a tool to play your pirated game, doesn't mean the game isn't pirated all the same.  Be it a modchip or a flashcard, these are means to unlock your device into being able to play copies of games that you didn't pay for.


youre paying to play games for free
look dude when i pirate on pc i go to igg games, download the game, and then play it
i dont pay for any stupid ass tools in order to pirate shit
it should be the same on the switch, you put in an sd card, boot up hekate/atmosphere, and u play the game
flashcards, dongles, all that shit is all really stupid


----------



## MikaDubbz (Oct 6, 2020)

64bitmodels said:


> youre paying to play games for free
> look dude when i pirate on pc i go to igg games, download the game, and then play it
> i dont pay for any stupid ass tools in order to pirate shit
> it should be the same on the switch, you put in an sd card, boot up hekate/atmosphere, and u play the game
> flashcards, dongles, all that shit is all really stupid



lol, I mean you do you.  I'm not telling you how to pirate.  But I don't understand how you can look at someone who paid $10 for a DS flashcard, loaded it up with 500 DS games they never paid for, and then say they aren't pirating anything because they paid that initial $10 for that flashcard.


----------



## 64bitmodels (Oct 6, 2020)

MikaDubbz said:


> lol, I mean you do you.  I'm not telling you how to pirate.  But I don't understand how you can look at someone who paid $10 for a DS flashcard, loaded it up with 500 DS games they never paid for, and then say they aren't pirating anything because they paid that initial $10 for that flashcard.


true pirates dont spend any money on anything besides just the console and maybe an sd card for it


----------



## MikaDubbz (Oct 6, 2020)

64bitmodels said:


> true pirates dont spend any money on anything besides just the console and maybe an sd card for it


Piracy is piracy, even when real purchases are mixed in with the pirating.  Even the true pirates of the seven seas must have bought some things to enhance their pirating ways, else why would they have had any interest in plundering treasures to begin with?


----------



## ChronoTrig (Oct 6, 2020)

64bitmodels said:


> true pirates dont spend any money on anything besides just the console and maybe an sd card for it


Bet those true pirates know a lot of code then if not every device already has a known exploit / CFW available.



MikaDubbz said:


> Piracy is piracy, even when real purchases are mixed in with the pirating.  Even the true pirates of the seven seas must have bought some things to enhance their pirating ways, else why would they have had any interest in plundering treasures to begin with?


Dont you know they pirated the ships, beer and food too?


----------



## MikaDubbz (Oct 6, 2020)

ChronoTrig said:


> Dont you know they pirated the ships, beer and food too?



I'm sure they did pirate a lot of that.  But still, what good is a gold doubloon to a pirate if they stole _every_thing.  They _must_ have genuinely purchased some things as well, else they'd have had no interest in the gold and treasures to begin with.


----------



## smf (Oct 6, 2020)

64bitmodels said:


> "uhh you dont technically own this" BS only nintendo does it
> this is why we hack switches, to give them the middle finger



It's not that you don't own it, it's that you're not legally allowed to pirate games & products that allow you to do that are illegal.

Most people hack switches, so they can pirate games.
Nothing about sticking it to the man, it's not some kind of rebellion movement.


----------



## 64bitmodels (Oct 6, 2020)

smf said:


> It's not that you don't own it, it's that you're not legally allowed to pirate games & products that allow you to do that are illegal.
> 
> Most people hack switches, so they can pirate games.
> Nothing about sticking it to the man, it's not some kind of rebellion movement.


yes
pirating nintendo games is sticking it to nintendo for being so anticonsumer lately

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



MikaDubbz said:


> I'm sure they did pirate a lot of that.  But still, what good is a gold doubloon to a pirate if they stole _every_thing.  They _must_ have genuinely purchased some things as well, else they'd have had no interest in the gold and treasures to begin with.


this just turned into a bunch of actual pirate speak now


----------



## sudeki300 (Oct 6, 2020)

64bitmodels said:


> yes
> pirating nintendo games is sticking it to nintendo for being so anticonsumer lately



most people couldn't give two shits about nintendo's stance, they just want free games. nintendo won't get hurt by the switch piracy, it will be the various software houses who don't sell so many games


----------



## MikaDubbz (Oct 6, 2020)

sudeki300 said:


> most people couldn't give two shits about nintendo's stance, they just want free games. nintendo won't get hurt by the switch piracy, it will be the various software houses who don't sell so many games



Indeed, I believe the DS was the Nintendo system that saw the most piracy from consumers, yet the DS is also Nintendo's best selling system to date (and narrowly misses the number 1 spot by less than a million units to the PS2).


----------



## sudeki300 (Oct 6, 2020)

MikaDubbz said:


> Indeed, I believe the DS was the Nintendo system that saw the most piracy from consumers, yet the DS is also Nintendo's best selling system to date (and narrowly misses the number 1 spot by less than a million units to the PS2).



people keep forgetting a hackable system sells and sells big, even the chance of getting a hackable unit is enough for people to buy.


----------



## MikaDubbz (Oct 6, 2020)

sudeki300 said:


> people keep forgetting a hackable system sells and sells big, even the chance of getting a hackable unit is enough for people to buy.



Yet any given Wii U can be hacked into a beast of an emulation machine, and it still only sold like 13 million units.  But the Wii U was doomed from the start, no matter how great it's emulation capabilities, it was never going to be enough to get a more impressive number of units out there.  Shame, as a hacked Wii U might be my overall favorite gaming system.


----------



## sudeki300 (Oct 6, 2020)

MikaDubbz said:


> Yet any given Wii U can be hacked into a beast of an emulation machine, and it still only sold like 13 million units.  But the Wii U was doomed from the start, no matter how great it's emulation capabilities, it was never going to be enough to get a more impressive number of units out there.  Shame, as a hacked Wii U might be my overall favorite gaming system.



wiiu didn't sell well due to nintendo it had nothing to do with piracy, i have one somewhere but never used it to it's full potential. might have a project idea there.


----------



## MikaDubbz (Oct 6, 2020)

sudeki300 said:


> wiiu didn't sell well due to nintendo it had nothing to do with piracy, i have one somewhere but never used it to it's full potential. might have a project idea there.



No, my point wasn't that piracy hurt Wii U sales.  My point was that piracy didn't HELP Wii U sales, even though piracy undeniably helped move extra systems like the DS, Wii, and PSP.  Which is a shame, because any Wii U can easily be hacked, and it can quickly become nearly an all-in-one Nintendo device, playing games for every Nintendo device on it except for Switch games, you can even stream your hacked 3DS to it now too.


----------



## sudeki300 (Oct 6, 2020)

MikaDubbz said:


> No, my point wasn't that piracy hurt Wii U sales.  My point was that piracy didn't HELP Wii U sales, even though piracy undeniably helped move extra systems like the DS, Wii, and PSP.  Which is a shame, because any Wii U can easily be hacked, and it can quickly become nearly an all-in-one Nintendo device, playing games for every Nintendo device on it except for Switch games, you can even stream your hacked 3DS to it now too.


my apologises tired eyes, i agree though there was just no real love for the wiiu.


----------



## comput3rus3r (Oct 6, 2020)

sudeki300 said:


> my apologises tired eyes, i agree though there was just no real love for the wiiu.


I have 3 switches and my Wii U is still connected. There's no better way to play Rayman multiplayer (touchpad controls murphy) , Scribblenauts, Kirby and the rainbow curse.


----------



## Sizednochi (Oct 7, 2020)

sudeki300 said:


> most people couldn't give two shits about nintendo's stance, they just want free games. nintendo won't get hurt by the switch piracy, it will be the various software houses who don't sell so many games


Well to be honest, I probably wouldn't pirate Nintendo games if they weren't so expensive to begin with, specially where I live. I buy all my PC and PS4 games since Steam/Sony are fair with prices and sales, plus games get cheaper as they age, unlike Nintendo games.

Plus, I enjoy the benefits of buying games for those other systems, which is using their online ecosystems. I feel like I lose part of the experience if I pirate a PC game for example instead of getting it on Steam. Nintendo online is garbage, so no incentive to buy anything there and I don't feel like I'm losing anything by playing a pirated copy. I do own Smash phisically to play on my official firmware, but the online is so trash I rather not bother.


----------



## depaul (Oct 7, 2020)

Why allowing them to release the product in the first place? If it is illegal

Sony is much more efficient when it comes to fighting piracy, focusing on the security of their system instead of pursuing some people here and there.


----------



## cashboxz01 (Oct 7, 2020)

64bitmodels said:


> true pirates dont spend any money on anything besides just the console and maybe an sd card for it


dumb logic is dumb. we pay for the convenience, because the time we save having to find 50 diff tools and sigpatches, and every firmware update, outweighs the savings. if you're a kid and have nothing to do then yea just spend your time to find and download everything free. if you have a job that would pay $15+/hr then it wouldn't make sense to spend 3 hours finding files and then finding patches for every update and be frustrated when you have to use an xci without installing, when 2 hours of work would take care of it for good.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



depaul said:


> Why allowing them to release the product in the first place? If it is illegal
> 
> Sony is much more efficient when it comes to fighting piracy, focusing on the security of their system instead of pursuing some people here and there.


probably because the lawyer Nentindo hired is milking them. lawyer gets more work, gets paid more. their strategy is fkd tbh, as it's not a long-term viable solution. on the other hand, it's better for us since it allows us to explore the potential of the system. the security on the unpatched switch was laughable at best.


----------



## nachuz (Oct 7, 2020)

cashboxz01 said:


> dumb logic is dumb. we pay for the convenience, because the time we save having to find 50 diff tools and sigpatches, and every firmware update, outweighs the savings. if you're a kid and have nothing to do then yea just spend your time to find and download everything free. if you have a job that would pay $15+/hr then it wouldn't make sense to spend 3 hours finding files and then finding patches for every update and be frustrated when you have to use an xci without installing, when 2 hours of work would take care of it for good.
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...


If you have a job, then you deserve to lose your tools for piracy
Piracy should only be used by those who have no way of buying games, and if you have a job AND bought SX, you clearly can buy games, thief


----------



## Joom (Oct 7, 2020)

64bitmodels said:


> i pay 300 dollars for a video game console i own that video game console
> no one else does this "uhh you dont technically own this" BS only nintendo does it
> this is why we hack switches, to give them the middle finger


Mm, no, every company in existence does it. Just because Nintendo actually pursues legal action in the video game sector doesn't mean others don't in other sectors. There's a reason why scene groups don't really make themselves public unless they're idiots. Sony is a major copyright hound when it comes to cinema and music. That's probably because they make more money from being a movie company and being a music label than they do from video games. You're absolutely delusional if you think Nintendo is the only company who doesn't like piracy. And sorry, but the reality is that you're paying for a license to use any hardware. That's what that long block of legalese is that you have to agree to when you boot any device for the first time. Upon doing so, you also agree to operate the hardware within the confines of that agreement. Piracy and homebrew aren't included in that, but we all know that Nintendo doesn't give a rat's ass about homebrew, and that's not why these arrests took place.


nachuz said:


> If you have a job, then you deserve to lose your tools for piracy
> Piracy should only be used by those who have no way of buying games, and if you have a job AND bought SX, you clearly can buy games, thief


Stealing is stealing. There's no justifying it when it comes to a luxury like video games. Just because you can't afford them doesn't mean you're any more deserving of them than those who can. You're just calling the kettle black here.


----------



## nachuz (Oct 7, 2020)

Joom said:


> Mm, no, every company in existence does it. Just because Nintendo actually pursues legal action in the video game sector doesn't mean others don't in other sectors. There's a reason why scene groups don't really make themselves public unless they're idiots. Sony is a major copyright hound when it comes to cinema and music. That's probably because they make more money from being a movie company and being a music label than they do from video games. You're absolutely delusional if you think Nintendo is the only company who doesn't like piracy. And sorry, but the reality is that you're paying for a license to use any hardware. That's what that long block of legalese is that you have to agree to when you boot any device for the first time. Upon doing so, you also agree to operate the hardware within the confines of that agreement. Piracy and homebrew aren't included in that, but we all know that Nintendo doesn't give a rat's ass about homebrew, and that's not why these arrests took place.
> 
> Stealing is stealing. There's no justifying it when it comes to a luxury like video games. Just because you can't afford them doesn't mean you're any more deserving of them than those who can. You're just calling the kettle black here.


Yeah, I think I worded it incorrectly
Whether you can afford games or not, it's still wrong, just that if you have the resources of buying those games, the problem becomes even worse
I pirate games because I'm 16 years old and I have no way of getting money to buy AAA games (I plan to abandon piracy as soon as I start getting money), and it's wrong and I wouldn't complain if I lost my means of pirating games, so yeah, the point is that you shouldn't be sad or angry if you suddenly can't pirate video games anymore, especially when video games aren't necessary on life and you have a job (which makes piracy even worse from a moral point) and I agree with your points


----------



## MK73DS (Oct 7, 2020)

Joom said:


> And sorry, but the reality is that you're paying for a license to use any hardware



I never signed or accepted any license when buying my Switch in store. I just own what I buy. I understand for digital content (games or software) because it was created only for this purpose, but the hardware is mine and I can do whatever I want with it.


----------



## realtimesave (Oct 7, 2020)

nachuz said:


> If you have a job, then you deserve to lose your tools for piracy
> Piracy should only be used by those who have no way of buying games, and if you have a job AND bought SX, you clearly can buy games, thief



lol what a crock of shit.  must be some entitled poor millenial thought process going on here.  hope your head doesn't explode.


----------



## Legend Of Kay (Oct 7, 2020)

64bitmodels said:


> true pirates dont spend any money on anything besides just the console and maybe an sd card for it


“True pirates don’t spend any money except for these things that cost money that I say are okay because I decided so.”
Classic.


----------



## eyeliner (Oct 7, 2020)

MikaDubbz said:


> Indeed, I believe the DS was the Nintendo system that saw the most piracy from consumers, yet the DS is also Nintendo's best selling system to date (and narrowly misses the number 1 spot by less than a million units to the PS2).


It is the NES. Being actively pirated to this day.


----------



## leerpsp (Oct 7, 2020)

smf said:


> money laundering and wire fraud are just standard practices for illegal business, the us government doesn't inherently dislike it.
> 
> When they talk about wire fraud they usually mean sending money that happens to have been obtained through illegal means, not that you are doing anything specifically fraudulent with sending the money (which the law was probably intended for).
> 
> ...


Yes I know how money laundering works but was not talking about that you changed my replay way to much there, I was talking about how Nintendo can not do anything about the use of free homebrew apps and games as its not illegal so this page is fine we don't do illegal stuff here, now we may talk about it but that is not illegal ether.
But yes if they were money laundering and they may have been then if they don't charge them for the selling of the mod chip then they will 100% get them for money Laundering.


----------



## subcon959 (Oct 7, 2020)

Do some of you not realize you're arguing with little kids on the internet?


----------



## Flying Scotsman (Oct 7, 2020)

depaul said:


> Why allowing them to release the product in the first place? If it is illegal
> 
> Sony is much more efficient when it comes to fighting piracy, focusing on the security of their system instead of pursuing some people here and there.





> Why allowing them to release the product in the first place? If it is illegal


The shops selling the product (as resellers) knew it was illegal but they stocked it anyway because they sold other mod chips etc so it was BAU for them. You won't see any TX stuff being sold in a Gamestop etc for example.



> Sony is much more efficient when it comes to fighting piracy, focusing on the security of their system instead of pursuing some people here and there.



Sony started implementing actual security into the PS4 after the debacle of the PS3. The PS4 still was exploited multiple times however. The Xbone is a better comparison as the 360 was rife with glitch chips etc, and to my knowledge the XBone has not been cracked yet. There's an interesting talk from one of the system engineers about the measures they implemented and why.

It's also cheaper to sue a small group of people than it is to spend money on paying developers to plug the hole. Take2 has abused this stance suing GTA modders until recently when it was obvious suing people didn't work, and didn't magically fix your security holes being used by said modders. In 1.46 they finally pulled their finger out their asses and started paying devs to implement actual anti-cheat measures.


----------



## ChronoTrig (Oct 7, 2020)

cashboxz01 said:


> probably because the lawyer Nentindo hired is milking them. lawyer gets more work, gets paid more. their strategy is fkd tbh, as it's not a long-term viable solution. on the other hand, it's better for us since it allows us to explore the potential of the system. the security on the unpatched switch was laughable at best.



It takes time to make things stick or for a case to stick or it'll get thrown out. You can't simply state one thing and then hope it sticks, because the other person can also get a lawyer to make multiple points on your one point to say well, we have it because X Y Z, which is why this took so long to come to this.
Judges won't do much or grant something if it's just 1 thing. You need multiple points or it's a waste of a case. The lawyers didn't want to waste their chance for their client (Nintendo) by going for just 1 thing.


----------



## gizmomelb (Oct 7, 2020)

MK73DS said:


> I never signed or accepted any license when buying my Switch in store. I just own what I buy. I understand for digital content (games or software) because it was created only for this purpose, but the hardware is mine and I can do whatever I want with it.



Nope.. totally wrong, ill informed and immature... try searching for 'right to repair' and prepare to learn something about the hardware / cars / tractors / anything you buy and your ''ownership'' of it.

As you'll learn it's not just Nintendo who want to lock down not being able to modify devices which the consumer buys - locking down said devices with security and more importantly LAWS is one way companies can restrict what you can do with their devices and make sure you only use them how they want - usually as a long term gateway to software as a service with recurring billing, which has been the dream of many companies for the past decade or more.

We're already well on the way to losing ownership of any digital media, with the end user only renting access to it as long as the billing is paid.  So you die or stop paying for your apple account?  Goodbye itunes, all saved photos, messages etc.  They do not belong to you any more (oh you took the photos and believe you own the copyright on them? Wrong.. the T&C which you agreed to when signing up means all files uploaded to the service become the property of said cloud service - applies to pretty much every cloud storage currently operating).  If you die you can hand on your account credentials to siblings or children, but when / if the company gets notice you're deceased they can legally close the account and delete all information in it.  SOME companies will allow placeholder accounts in memorium of the deceased, but not many.


----------



## sudeki300 (Oct 7, 2020)

depaul said:


> Why allowing them to release the product in the first place? If it is illegal
> 
> gues its nothing until its installed, not sure though
> 
> Sony is much more efficient when it comes to fighting piracy, focusing on the security of their system instead of pursuing some people here and there.


except their PSP, they were always playing catch up with dark alex, one the pandora battery and magic memory stick was released it was game over for sony.


----------



## MikaDubbz (Oct 7, 2020)

eyeliner said:


> It is the NES. Being actively pirated to this day.



No, the NES install base both wasn't nearly as large as the DS install base, and the NES didn't have a million different flashcard options while it was active (or even now, it has some now, but these were never as popular as the likes of the R4 card for the DS).  NES may have seen piracy for the longest, but the DS is undeniably the Nintendo system that saw more piracy than any other Nintendo system (though the Wii is definitely up there too).

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



depaul said:


> Why allowing them to release the product in the first place? If it is illegal
> 
> Sony is much more efficient when it comes to fighting piracy, focusing on the security of their system* instead of pursuing some people here and there.*



*Cough* GeoHot *Cough*


----------



## Volthax (Oct 7, 2020)

Would it be possible to buy a SX Core/Lite and use less superior firmware Atmosphere to keep the system updated till the end of all time? Or can Nintendo patch the modchip as a whole?


----------



## eyeliner (Oct 7, 2020)

MikaDubbz said:


> No, the NES install base both wasn't nearly as large as the DS install base, and the NES didn't have a million different flashcard options while it was active (or even now, it has some now, but these were never as popular as the likes of the R4 card for the DS).  NES may have seen piracy for the longest, but the DS is undeniably the Nintendo system that saw more piracy than any other Nintendo system (though the Wii is definitely up there too).
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...


Famiclones. Famiclones everywhere! Cheaper than a flashcard most of the times, two gamepads and with a lightgun to boot.


Volthax said:


> Would it be possible to buy a SX Core/Lite and use less superior firmware Atmosphere to keep the system updated till the end of all time? Or can Nintendo patch the modchip as a whole?


I'd wager they will eventually get the chips code narrowed down (and probably the litigation will certainly help) and blacklist the chip, like it happened with NDS flashcards.


----------



## sudeki300 (Oct 7, 2020)

Volthax said:


> Would it be possible to buy a SX Core/Lite and use less superior firmware Atmosphere to keep the system updated till the end of all time? Or can Nintendo patch the modchip as a whole?



why do you think atmosphere is less superior?


----------



## britain4 (Oct 7, 2020)

I really don't see any point speculating whether we will or won't get any more updates for the chip, the existing members of TX might keep it going, we might see third-party support with cracked boot.dat files or it might disappear into obscurity and stop working, who really knows. 

In the worst case hopefully the "genuine boot" option can still be used to get into our sysnands while we keep our emunands on 10.2.0. Or a special Hekate payload compatible with the chip will be produced or.. something.


----------



## Zaiphon (Oct 7, 2020)

Volthax said:


> Would it be possible to buy a SX Core/Lite and use less superior firmware Atmosphere to keep the system updated till the end of all time? Or can Nintendo patch the modchip as a whole?


Let me tell you something.
TX is using the atmosphere Code.
Big Gasp


----------



## TurtlePowerrr (Oct 7, 2020)

Joom said:


> And sorry, but the reality is that you're paying for a license to use any hardware.



Um NO dude. If I buy any hardware then I completely own it outright it's not a license. You are wrong on so many levels. Software is a different beast but the physical hardware isn't licensed. Basically you are telling me if I go buy a car at the local dealership and pay cash for it, according to you it's just licensed? I think NOT. Get a clue dude


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Oct 7, 2020)

gizmomelb said:


> Nope.. totally wrong, ill informed and immature... try searching for 'right to repair' and prepare to learn something about the hardware / cars / tractors / anything you buy and your ''ownership'' of it.
> 
> As you'll learn it's not just Nintendo who want to lock down not being able to modify devices which the consumer buys - locking down said devices with security and more importantly LAWS is one way companies can restrict what you can do with their devices and make sure you only use them how they want - usually as a long term gateway to software as a service with recurring billing, which has been the dream of many companies for the past decade or more.
> 
> We're already well on the way to losing ownership of any digital media, with the end user only renting access to it as long as the billing is paid.  So you die or stop paying for your apple account?  Goodbye itunes, all saved photos, messages etc.  They do not belong to you any more (oh you took the photos and believe you own the copyright on them? Wrong.. the T&C which you agreed to when signing up means all files uploaded to the service become the property of said cloud service - applies to pretty much every cloud storage currently operating).  If you die you can hand on your account credentials to siblings or children, but when / if the company gets notice you're deceased they can legally close the account and delete all information in it.  SOME companies will allow placeholder accounts in memorium of the deceased, but not many.


"Right to repair" doesn't null ownership of the device. Talk about ill-informed... It just means that your warranty is null should you open it and modify it.


----------



## Joom (Oct 7, 2020)

MK73DS said:


> I never signed or accepted any license when buying my Switch in store. I just own what I buy. I understand for digital content (games or software) because it was created only for this purpose, but the hardware is mine and I can do whatever I want with it.


You agreed to it when you powered it on and hit "I Agree". This isn't a hard concept to grasp.


TurtlePowerrr said:


> Um NO dude. If I buy any hardware then I completely own it outright it's not a license. You are wrong on so many levels. Software is a different beast but the physical hardware isn't licensed. Basically you are telling me if I go buy a car at the local dealership and pay cash for it, according to you it's just licensed? I think NOT. Get a clue dude


You probably shouldn't have used a car as an analogy because this is akin to leasing a car. You don't own it, you just paid for the privilege to drive it around. The company you leased it from still owns it. You don't own the hardware, either. Also, analogies don't prove anything. Legal agreements do, however, and what you're paying for is the privilege to use said hardware within the boundaries set by the company. Sorry that your entitlement makes you believe otherwise. In the case of the Switch; If you actually owned it, you wouldn't be banned for running third-party software and aftermarket firmware on it.


----------



## 64bitmodels (Oct 7, 2020)

Legend Of Kay said:


> “True pirates don’t spend any money except for these things that cost money that I say are okay because I decided so.”
> Classic.


how are the pirates supposed to pirate the games then??


----------



## altorn (Oct 7, 2020)

how about blawar, any updates about him?


----------



## MikaDubbz (Oct 7, 2020)

eyeliner said:


> Famiclones. Famiclones everywhere! Cheaper than a flashcard most of the times, two gamepads and with a lightgun to boot.
> 
> I'd wager they will eventually get the chips code narrowed down (and probably the litigation will certainly help) and blacklist the chip, like it happened with NDS flashcards.


I'd still argue the DS had seen more piracy overall


----------



## gizmomelb (Oct 7, 2020)

altorn said:


> how about blawar, any updates about him?



if you care so deeply, message him and ask.


----------



## nachuz (Oct 7, 2020)

realtimesave said:


> lol what a crock of shit.  must be some entitled poor millenial thought process going on here.  hope your head doesn't explode.


Honestly, your job deserves to get ruined due to piracy, so you can get a taste of your own medicine
You have absolutely no reason to pirate video games


----------



## realtimesave (Oct 7, 2020)

nachuz said:


> Honestly, your job deserves to get ruined due to piracy, so you can get a taste of your own medicine
> You have absolutely no reason to pirate video games



my job.  and what job might that be?  also why the fuck are you on gbatemp if you supposedly don't pirate.


----------



## midstor (Oct 7, 2020)

HAHahahahahaha


----------



## smf (Oct 7, 2020)

leerpsp said:


> I was talking about how Nintendo can not do anything about the use of free homebrew apps and games as its not illegal



Depends on what country you're in

https://www.theverge.com/2015/10/27/9622560/jailbreak-video-game-console-sony-microsoft-dmca

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



64bitmodels said:


> yes
> pirating nintendo games is sticking it to nintendo for being so anticonsumer lately



How are they anticonsumer?


----------



## DolphinPussy (Oct 7, 2020)

Hells Malice said:


> Looks like Bubba will be exploiting a vulnerability in their bums in federal prison


That sounds like heaven for the average GBAtemp user xD
Jokes aside...
I hope the latest version of SX OS is cracked just to rub salt on the wound, I remember being so disgusted when they asked for licenses. Those dirty slimy rats get what they deserve.


----------



## ChronoTrig (Oct 7, 2020)

Volthax said:


> Would it be possible to buy a SX Core/Lite and use less superior firmware Atmosphere to keep the system updated till the end of all time? Or can Nintendo patch the modchip as a whole?


Trolling?


----------



## godreborn (Oct 7, 2020)

could be wrong as I haven't kept apprised of switch hacking much, but I thought the sx core/lite had software built into it to where you couldn't use atmosphere.


----------



## grabman (Oct 7, 2020)

Lots of hate for sx os but I am not surprised.  I for one enjoyed usb storage of xci especially since you can convert nsp to xci.  I like how you can make xci with dlc and updates.  Or multi xci for example.  I prefer atmosphere for homebrew.  I felt their price was fair.  I understand that there are claims of stolen work.  All these things aside I want to make a few points in light of something I recently experienced.  Frankly due to some of the more trollish people here I will not discuss.  Which is the point of forums I feel.  But such is the culture here.  Though there are some good folks here.  They are rare.  With that said. 

There enemy of your enemy is your friend no?  Look at the times?  Things are getting rather questionable.  Can we not all agree that we enjoy modified consoles?  Can we not all agree on this one principle? Yes perhaps sometimes people make a modification that allows things you may not like.  For me my pet peeve is things that allow online cheating.  But for good sake!  This is similar to freedom of speech!  Why are some of you here supporting these actions by the govt/corps??!!  We are losing our rights here people!  Yeah sure I don't like people who make cheat devices but all in all it is intellectual work.  It is a good thing for humans to do this.  Humans who do these things and profit should not be imprisoned!  And before you lecture me tell me have you done a day!?  So why do I make my plea?  Well let me tell you why.  I recently lost my rights to share links on YouTube.  This is just recently.  Due to my posting of info for how to compile sm64pc on ps4.  Look you let one thing go as a people.  They don't stop!  It's called the totalitarian tip toe.  They will inch by inch strip you of all rights!  The govt/corps are NOT YOUR FRIENDS!  I for one say this should be protested.  May I stand alone so be it.  I rather live on my feet than die on my knees!

First they came for the socialists, and I did not speak out—
     Because I was not a socialist.

Then they came for the trade unionists, and I did not speak out—
     Because I was not a trade unionist.

Then they came for the Jews, and I did not speak out—
     Because I was not a Jew.

Then they came for me—and there was no one left to speak for me


----------



## ChronoTrig (Oct 7, 2020)

godreborn said:


> could be wrong as I haven't kept apprised of switch hacking much, but I thought the sx core/lite had software built into it to where you couldn't use atmosphere.


You can't with V2. V1 Erista you can--  I guess in July/August update they started to allow it? I just know that you can, because some members on here have done it.


----------



## DolphinPussy (Oct 7, 2020)

grabman said:


> There enemy of your enemy is your friend no?


I don't think so, I think charging for access is still charging for someone elses work, the least people could do as pirates is make the entire process as free as they can, sx did not follow that conduct and chose to try and cash in and take advantage of the big userbase who don't know any other method for the sake of convinience. In the end, they tried making it a business rather than a community, and for that, let them burn I say.

There's a reason this happened to SX and not the atmosphere crew.


----------



## godreborn (Oct 7, 2020)

I used to belong to a site (got banned from it for speaking the truth) that would make little game "fixes" for ps3 content (like duplex for example).  the way you do that is with the rap, but the irony is that you don't need a fix if you have the rap.  just inject and play.  however, they never released the raps (licenses), so that they had control of the scene.  in a way, one could say they were doing the same thing as sx os -- unscrupulous actions in order to have control over the scene.  yet, they're still around, now on the ps4 making backports and begging for money.  I fail to see what's so different.  they were asking for money in the ps3 scene too.  the admin would periodically delete accounts that didn't contribute.  are those two things so different?  people praise that site, because they have no idea that "fixes" aren't even needed to play games, not unless you're an idiot and stay on lower firmware.  what's the difference!?


----------



## TurtlePowerrr (Oct 7, 2020)

[QUOTE="If you actually owned it, you wouldn't be banned for running third-party software and aftermarket firmware on it.[/QUOTE]

Funny thing is I have a hacked switch and I also get online with it with the original software and I have had no issues and no bans, so your point is moot.


----------



## godreborn (Oct 7, 2020)

I've only been banned on one system, and I bought a new system to replace it, made a new account.  it was the ps3.  I was using the same account on the ps4 and the vita/pstv as well, but I've since corrected it with three separate accounts and never signing in.  I got angry when I got banned, since my system was only used for testing, not playing games.  however, I knew what I was getting into, so you can't really complain if you do get banned on any system.  a lot of people self ban anyway, cuz no one wants a banned system even if you don't go online.  if I ever do join the switch scene, I'll probably just buy a banned system, so I don't have to worry about it, plus it'll be a fraction the cost.


----------



## leerpsp (Oct 7, 2020)

TurtlePowerrr said:


> [QUOTE="If you actually owned it, you wouldn't be banned for running third-party software and aftermarket firmware on it.



You did not quote that guy the right way so i have to reply to you to reply to him since I can not find his post, There were court cases about this years back and it ruled in are favor, It was stated if you buy something you own it its yours to do with what you want, now software you are licensing to use but hardware nope. So If I buy a switch and found a way to put a bigger and better screen in (don't know how and would not i don't fix what is not broken) it is 100% legal for me to do so and can do it no matter what Nintendo tells me, I can even live steam it on twitter and tag Nintendo in it and would not be sued for showing that I installed a screen in my switch now they may ban me from there twitter but I would have nothing to worry about and plus any court case like that would be thrown out of court before it ever made news.


----------



## godreborn (Oct 7, 2020)

I believe (possibly in Europe, not America) there was a new terms of service released for both the ps3 and the 360, which said that opening up your console does not void the warranty.  I think that may be why only Europe got 5.5.4 on the wii u.  there were two or three updates to the 360 regarding changes to the terms of service as well.  afaik, that's all that's different with the latest dash kernel.  the idea of being able to do with your console as you see fit is the argument geohot made against sony when he was sued.  it's an interesting question to say the least.  when you sign in to psn, you have to agree to their terms, but you sign nothing when you physically buy the system.  I guess you enter into some sort of contract according to these companies.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

now that I think about it, you do have to sign a terms of service when you go through settings when you first turn the system on, but that would be after already buying it.


----------



## nachuz (Oct 7, 2020)

realtimesave said:


> my job.  and what job might that be?  also why the fuck are you on gbatemp if you supposedly don't pirate.


and that's where I'll stop discussing with you
You act like a child and discuss without investigating the facts, people liking your replies to me are probably manchilds/childs
If you actually took a bit of your time to investigate, you will find out that a lot of users in this site, specially developers, are against piracy and mod their consoles for homebrew
I hope you aren't shocked when you find out that all the developers of atmosphere are against piracy, or when you find out that piracy is actually prohibited here and the only thing allowed is its discussion, because the main purpose for most developers to mod consoles like the Switch, the 3DS or the PS4 is to enable homebrew and video game mods, not piracy (which is a colateral, inevitable, effect of unlocking all the capabilities of a console)
Don't even bother replying to me, I won't answer, and stop acting like a child discussing over the internet about the morality of something illegal that will never become legal because it's wrong


----------



## realtimesave (Oct 8, 2020)

nachuz said:


> snip a lot of retarded bullshit ranting



you didn’t answer my question.  What job?

also you are undoubtedly posting on the wrong forum.


----------



## TheZander (Oct 8, 2020)

If your job was a modchip installer


----------



## PiracyForTheMasses (Oct 8, 2020)

grabman said:


> Lots of hate for sx os but I am not surprised.  I for one enjoyed usb storage of xci especially since you can convert nsp to xci.  I like how you can make xci with dlc and updates.  Or multi xci for example.  I prefer atmosphere for homebrew.  I felt their price was fair.  I understand that there are claims of stolen work.  All these things aside I want to make a few points in light of something I recently experienced.  Frankly due to some of the more trollish people here I will not discuss.  Which is the point of forums I feel.  But such is the culture here.  Though there are some good folks here.  They are rare.  With that said.
> 
> There enemy of your enemy is your friend no?  Look at the times?  Things are getting rather questionable.  Can we not all agree that we enjoy modified consoles?  Can we not all agree on this one principle? Yes perhaps sometimes people make a modification that allows things you may not like.  For me my pet peeve is things that allow online cheating.  But for good sake!  This is similar to freedom of speech!  Why are some of you here supporting these actions by the govt/corps??!!  We are losing our rights here people!  Yeah sure I don't like people who make cheat devices but all in all it is intellectual work.  It is a good thing for humans to do this.  Humans who do these things and profit should not be imprisoned!  And before you lecture me tell me have you done a day!?  So why do I make my plea?  Well let me tell you why.  I recently lost my rights to share links on YouTube.  This is just recently.  Due to my posting of info for how to compile sm64pc on ps4.  Look you let one thing go as a people.  They don't stop!  It's called the totalitarian tip toe.  They will inch by inch strip you of all rights!  The govt/corps are NOT YOUR FRIENDS!  I for one say this should be protested.  May I stand alone so be it.  I rather live on my feet than die on my knees!
> 
> ...


You seriously need to go educate yourself on what rights are, because you have no clue. Privileges are not rights. Also, you are clearly not educated on the TX situation.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



godreborn said:


> I believe (possibly in Europe, not America) there was a new terms of service released for both the ps3 and the 360, which said that opening up your console does not void the warranty.  I think that may be why only Europe got 5.5.4 on the wii u.  there were two or three updates to the 360 regarding changes to the terms of service as well.  afaik, that's all that's different with the latest dash kernel.  the idea of being able to do with your console as you see fit is the argument geohot made against sony when he was sued.  it's an interesting question to say the least.  when you sign in to psn, you have to agree to their terms, but you sign nothing when you physically buy the system.  I guess you enter into some sort of contract according to these companies.
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> now that I think about it, you do have to sign a terms of service when you go through settings when you first turn the system on, but that would be after already buying it.


For decades the law in USA has been citizens have a right to try and repair something themselves without it voiding the warranty. Sony, Microsoft, Nintendo, countless other big name brands and generic brands violated the American citizens rights when they voided warranties for self repairs. I remember when Sony got called out for it on the PS3.


----------



## FAST6191 (Oct 8, 2020)

Quickfire round.

You buy the hardware you own it.
You can smash it with a hammer, use it as a book stop, sell it on if you want...
At the same time the software on it is remarkably hard to go and install your own stuff on it via any kind of obvious means.
Some places will call your buying the item as accepting terms, others will want you to actively/tacitly accept things prior to that (this can include downloading if you click the "by downloading this..." bit).

Right to repair.
Most places in the world will only technically allow places to void a warranty if the user's actions caused the problem. As a consumer device is maybe only a few hundred and to speak to a lawyer for a couple of hours (never mind have them file papers with the court, and especially never mind go stand in one and argue your corner, possibly plus forensics work to prove your case) is more than that then they have been getting away with saying "no thanks, you modded it" despite very famous cases saying otherwise.

This combined does in many ways effectively leave you are merely being allowed to use a device you own by the company the made it by dint of their good nature. To that end in a strict definitional sense you are not a licensee but in many practical ones... you kind of are.
For the most part for purposes of discussion on this site we don't care about that (or more accurately go with a strict interpretation that says "your device, your rules"), a warranty is just a piece of paper worth less than the card stock it came on, and are delighted to see things be pushed to the limit in ways the corporate software farms pumping out games can't, or won't, allow because lawyers, finances, lack of imagination or otherwise.

Nintendo's anti consumer practices.
Charging for online.
Not allowing resale of downloadable games.
Not allowing homebrew on their devices
Hard evidence is hard to come by but I doubt we can say Nintendo has never artificially caused a bit of scarcity.
I get you have to fight it but their responses to various design issues has been pretty woeful.
This could go on for a while.

Before someone says "but X does it" then maybe, still does not mean it is suddenly consumer friendly.


Piracy. Other than the raiding of boats, planes, spaceships and whatever by force this is defined as obtaining intellectual property (music, games, books, films...) that you do not have the rights to a copy for.
You can buy second hand things (technically even downloadable stuff is supposed to fall under this in various places, though the US is rather hazy here) so there is that option. The supply might be limited or non existent but... sucks to be you I guess is how that one works.
Anyway copyright lasts a long time, longer than any game you have likely ever played or will ever play barring some kind of life extension technology.

Sometimes things can be gifted to the public domain but this is very rare indeed (all those open source games you see that require you to provide the assets from a legit copy... yeah), and I don't think any games are likely to fall into the registration trap (not to mention we still have a while before even stuff from the 80s hits that window). Before someone mentions it then abandonware is not a legal term, defence against things or anything at all other than something some people out there in copyright reform land are pushing for (and are extremely unlikely to get).
If you want to call something acceptable because it was released in 1995 and not 1996 then that is all you. The law does not recognise anything and in fact trying to argue that in court this side of several decades from now (this start of this year saw things from 1924 be rendered public domain -- https://web.law.duke.edu/cspd/publicdomainday/2020/ ) will probably be welcomed with open arms by the copyright holders as you just admitted it.
Now I did argue a functional equivalent above and yeah nobody is probably going to come after you for grabbing a torrent of barbie's horse adventures on the GBA, or similar on the PS1. I should also note as part of this that if such a thing is still being sold as an emulated title, in a collection on a later system or similar then that counts as an actively sold product.

Paying for things.
People do this. Typically they will pay to make things easier or more pleasant for themselves (we are a tool using species after all). This is more handily summarised in a favourite album title -- Give Me Convenience or Give Me Death. You equally pay someone if it is something you can't do yourself or you don't want to.


On "real" pirates. I have had a chance to speak to some of the people doing the actual work here of cracking software and hardware over the years, and otherwise had cause to observe things as they are done and know what it would have taken to do them. They have some wonderful toys they often paid handsomely for.

I think that clears up several misconceptions I saw over the past few pages.


----------



## Viri (Oct 8, 2020)

Thankfully my Switch is so old that it can use free cfw. 

I also read the charges, and phew, they're in quite a bit of trouble. If that one guy is still in China, he better stay there, lol.


----------



## Sir-Pizza-Bot (Oct 8, 2020)

nachuz said:


> and that's where I'll stop discussing with you
> You act like a child and discuss without investigating the facts, people liking your replies to me are probably manchilds/childs
> If you actually took a bit of your time to investigate, you will find out that a lot of users in this site, specially developers, are against piracy and mod their consoles for homebrew
> I hope you aren't shocked when you find out that all the developers of atmosphere are against piracy, or when you find out that piracy is actually prohibited here and the only thing allowed is its discussion, because the main purpose for most developers to mod consoles like the Switch, the 3DS or the PS4 is to enable homebrew and video game mods, not piracy (which is a colateral, inevitable, effect of unlocking all the capabilities of a console)
> Don't even bother replying to me, I won't answer, and stop acting like a child discussing over the internet about the morality of something illegal that will never become legal because it's wrong




This, so much this. I joined this site recently knowing it was a website built around discussing development, homebrew, modding etc. I'm happy that there are members of the community like Nachuz who stand up for what this site stands for .


----------



## MK73DS (Oct 8, 2020)

Joom said:


> You agreed to it when you powered it on and hit "I Agree". This isn't a hard concept to grasp.



That's not about hardware but software. I own my hardware. I can break it if I want, I can paint it if I want, I can teardown it if I want, and I can put a paperclip in it if I want.
Getting my Switch banned for that is okay, since it's software and indeed I do not own the software. But the hardware is fully mine.


----------



## netovsk (Oct 8, 2020)

Here we go again! At least I updated my SX last week, before servers go down.


----------



## IceyyColdSnipez (Oct 8, 2020)

It was at this moment they knew.
THEY FUCKED UP!!!!


----------



## Legend Of Kay (Oct 8, 2020)

64bitmodels said:


> how are the pirates supposed to pirate the games then??


You’re missing the very simple point. Everybody has to purchase stuff in order to pirate. It’s not up to you to decide what is okay to purchase what isn’t. “True pirates” as you like to put it can still purchase a product like SX mod chip or license and still be “true pirates” you don’t get to decide when the spending has to stop just because you think so highly of yourself.


----------



## Skelletonike (Oct 8, 2020)

realtimesave said:


> you didn’t answer my question.  What job?
> 
> also you are undoubtedly posting on the wrong forum.



A lot of people seem to have that misunderstanding. 
The temp is not a place for piracy, sure, it was for a short while (roughly a year maybe two). Let's say for example that GBAtemp had roms from 2002 up to 2003, we are currently in 2020. That's 17 years without offering roms versus that one or two years.

I have been a member of the temp for quite a bit and a follower for even longer. I have been anti-piracy for several years now, since I believe if you can afford other tertiary goods, you should also buy your own games. Being anti-piracy, however, does not make me dislike CFW, I love fan translations and I quite liked how some of the 3DS's ones could be used with actual physical games. 



Tl;dr, the temp is not for piracy.


----------



## isoboy (Oct 8, 2020)

"The anti-piracy honourable".... that'll be the day. Off you go to play your illegal downloads like the rest of us. I'm not buying it from anyone of you on the forum. Don't try to tell me you're using CFW to display a new wallpaper.


----------



## subcon959 (Oct 8, 2020)

I guess this thread has served its purpose and might as well be locked since nobody is talking about the actual topic anymore and just arguing about piracy.. as fekkin bloody usual.


----------



## DinohScene (Oct 8, 2020)

Let's get back OT and drop the piracy bickering.


----------



## Skelletonike (Oct 8, 2020)

isoboy said:


> "The anti-piracy honourable".... that'll be the day. Off you go to play your illegal downloads like the rest of us. I'm not buying it from anyone of you on the forum. Don't try to tell me you're using CFW to display a new wallpaper.



Like I said, I use CFW on the 3DS for fan translations (and undubs in some cases).
I do own the games that I use them for though. While not that many, I do have around 50ish physical games (and plenty more digital games I bought, or got as review copies for a review website I used to work with).

When I was a teenager and had a DS, I was all about flashcarts and piracy. I was a stupid teenager and after a while, I got sick of games. Got my 3DS on release day and vowed that I would never again pirate a game. Turns out that not paying for a game, or earning it in some legitimate way, had reduced my interest in gaming as a whole, games were just numbers.

So yeah, I am against piracy, especially when it's coming from people who have no problems wasting money on other pointless things such as tobacco, alcohol and so on.

Also, it's pervert, honourable pervert. 



Anyway, only noticed Dinoh's post after I wrote all this. 

Back on topic, my opinion remains that they got what they deserved. They were playing with fire and getting way too close to it.


----------



## lenselijer (Oct 8, 2020)

Maxconsole.com has already been taken down?


----------



## linuxares (Oct 8, 2020)

lenselijer said:


> Maxconsole.com has already been taken down?


Seems so yes. It redirects to the hosting companies site.

EDIT:

Domain Name: MAXCONSOLE.COM
Registry Domain ID: 96618014_DOMAIN_COM-VRSN
Registrar WHOIS Server: whois.publicdomainregistry.com
Registrar URL: www.publicdomainregistry.com
Updated Date: 2020-10-05T10:21:05Z
Creation Date: 2003-04-09T02:11:09Z

Something is totally changed.


----------



## lenselijer (Oct 8, 2020)

Their wholesale site has also been taken down


----------



## janobi (Oct 8, 2020)

Max console was toxic. I was a member there and very active within the psp scene. But things changed when it got taken over, and the place changed.

the people that have been arrested and awaiting trial in the US have some serious charges and they will stick. But the same thing that’s always happened will happen again. New people will take over and continue the work.

Piracy as frowned upon as it is, has made consoles. It’s a simple fact that if people can pirate things then they’ll buy the associated hardware, be that consoles, cd/dvd writers, card programmers whatever.


----------



## Kei00 (Oct 8, 2020)

Thanks to a bug, SX modchip firmware has been dumped. And thanks to another bug in their firmware update procedure, you can now write your own code:

https://gbatemp.net/threads/sx-modchip-firmware-has-been-dumped.575204/


----------



## Qwertindo (Oct 8, 2020)

SOME good news for modchip consoles.


----------



## White_Raven_X (Oct 8, 2020)

*Console hackers are shocked after DOJ arrests prominent mod-chip makers*

*https://www.google.com/amp/s/arstec...-doj-arrests-prominent-mod-chip-makers/?amp=1*


----------



## janobi (Oct 8, 2020)

Good write up and information from ars.


----------



## G33ksquad (Oct 9, 2020)

The ars writeup was indeed very well done. For those wishing the worst on TX I doubt it will be that bad, charging people on crimes like piracy and console hacking doesn't ever end in serious sentences, I did research on this for my masters degree in relation to time served for computer related crime, Roman Selesnev didn't really even get what I would view as a long sentence. I had to review census data and try to gather if a persons income related to their crime and or sentencing for any type of computer crime, the answer was no, but I had to check.


----------



## Skelletonike (Oct 9, 2020)

Didn't know about that Ars website. The article was pretty well written and was an interesting read. 




Alex Hall said:


> The ars writeup was indeed very well done. For those wishing the worst on TX I doubt it will be that bad, charging people on crimes like piracy and console hacking doesn't ever end in serious sentences, I did research on this for my masters degree in relation to time served for computer related crime, Roman Selesnev didn't really even get what I would view as a long sentence. I had to review census data and try to gather if a persons income related to their crime and or sentencing for any type of computer crime, the answer was no, but I had to check.



Well, from what I gathered, they weren't arrested solely because of piracy related issues. Regardless, they will have to pay a hefty sum one way or another.


----------



## Legendaykai (Oct 9, 2020)

sorry but the sxox team knew what they were doing when they started this so i have no pity.
dont do the crime if you dont intend to pay for your crimes.
(and just incase if anyone thinks im part of Nintendo's report team I'm not) 
Not that i wouldn't refuse doing so mind you.


----------



## realtimesave (Oct 9, 2020)

Skelletonike said:


> A lot of people seem to have that misunderstanding.
> The temp is not a place for piracy, sure, it was for a short while (roughly a year maybe two). Let's say for example that GBAtemp had roms from 2002 up to 2003, we are currently in 2020. That's 17 years without offering roms versus that one or two years.
> 
> I have been a member of the temp for quite a bit and a follower for even longer. I have been anti-piracy for several years now, since I believe if you can afford other tertiary goods, you should also buy your own games. Being anti-piracy, however, does not make me dislike CFW, I love fan translations and I quite liked how some of the 3DS's ones could be used with actual physical games.
> ...



duh.  I have used gbatemp since the beginning when it was a little tiny website for sharing files and we used to talk on IRC.


----------



## smf (Oct 9, 2020)

Alex Hall said:


> charging people on crimes like piracy and console hacking doesn't ever end in serious sentences,



You don't lock clever people up for a long time, you hire them https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Frank_Abagnale https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kevin_Mitnick

For two reasons, one you can get them to pay their debt to society by doing good work. Secondly you don't want clever people in prison teaching the other inmates....


----------



## jojo319 (Oct 9, 2020)

I am really curious how much money is involved. It has to be millions if Uberchips settled for 2 million. There are 2 possibilities as I see it: 1) Their "team" is decimated to the point where SXOS just withers and dies on the vine, or 2) The business was worth SO much money, that someone steps in to fill the vacuum. If there was enough money to get the Fed's involved, it has to be significant. I would be shocked if someone with deep pockets doesn't step in to keep it going. It's no different than breaking up a drug cartel really. If demand is there, someone is going to be willing to take the risks.


----------



## FAST6191 (Oct 10, 2020)

smf said:


> You don't lock clever people up for a long time, you hire them https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Frank_Abagnale https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kevin_Mitnick
> 
> For two reasons, one you can get them to pay their debt to society by doing good work. Secondly you don't want clever people in prison teaching the other inmates....



Are the guys they managed to pinch as good as those though?

I have read both of their books detailing their exploits (Ghost In The Wires being a great read, catch me if you can... you can probably get away with seeing the film and maybe one of his talks)... Mitnick more than Abagnale doing the bleeding edge stuff, Abagnale then being a serious practical type (equally rare and valuable compared to a booksmart type that might be having to learn to think like a criminal with the limitations put upon them), both showcasing social engineering at its finest however.

Compared to what I have seen from those that were pinched... not seeing it as much. Not to mention I have tried teaching embedded computer hacking for a fair few years now -- with all of us sitting in a nice comfortable houses on nice comfortable office chairs, with computers free do so whatever we like with, all the sleep, food and whatever we need (aka anything but prison) it has a vanishingly low take up and eventually joining the hacker set able to hold their own rate even among the self selected.

On the other hand we did see all those gangs take up tax return fraud so stranger things have happened.


----------



## ConsumerOfDucks (Oct 10, 2020)

there is little need to get scared and hide in your bunker. Unless you sell hacks, you cant get arrested. Team Xecuter was selling tools advertised for piracy and were closed source, they werent angels pushing forward the homebrew scene, they were hindering it by blocking it behind a paywall and making the whole scene look bad by encouraging piracy. there is a reason most homebrew is not allowed to be sold or is open source


----------



## chrisrlink (Oct 10, 2020)

i hope gary said something like "how do you enjoy being nintendo's bitch?" to the Agents arressting him.....i would


----------



## nachuz (Oct 10, 2020)

chrisrlink said:


> i hope gary said something like "how do you enjoy being nintendo's bitch?" to the Agents arressting him.....i would


"how do you enjoy being gateway's bitch?" is also a question I would ask, but to you


----------



## godreborn (Oct 10, 2020)

too bad there wasn't a youtube series of people destroying their true blue dongles.  you know that they were going to come out with yet another dongle right before the full hack of the ps3 was released, but people with a conscience told them to go fuck themselves and released it for no profit.


----------



## smf (Oct 10, 2020)

FAST6191 said:


> Are the guys they managed to pinch as good as those though?



I don't know who did what, so I can't answer that. Prisons are a very inefficient way of dealing with criminals though, so longer sentences are generally reserved for those who are a danger to the general public.


----------



## G33ksquad (Oct 11, 2020)

smf said:


> You don't lock clever people up for a long time, you hire them
> 
> For two reasons, one you can get them to pay their debt to society by doing good work. Secondly you don't want clever people in prison teaching the other inmates....


Absolutely, this has been the case with many individuals, end up consulting for the department of defense in some form or another. The Mitnick story is crazy, and I like his book, opened my eyes to social engineering tactics.


----------



## ConsumerOfDucks (Oct 11, 2020)

guys the people arrested literally put antipiracy in their software. Nintendo does not brick your switch if you hack it, Team Xecuter does if you try reverse engineer or mod their code. Use atmos instead and rejoice that the criminal organization no longer makes the whole scene look bad. Xecuter was a million dollar company that started out in early 2000s, not some indie homebrew community


----------



## FAST6191 (Oct 11, 2020)

ConsumerOfDucks said:


> guys the people arrested literally put antipiracy in their software. Nintendo does not brick your switch if you hack it, Team Xecuter does if you try reverse engineer or mod their code. Use atmos instead and rejoice that the criminal organization no longer makes the whole scene look bad. Xecuter was a million dollar company that started out in early 2000s, not some indie homebrew community



If Atmosphere or some others gave us USB, XCI, easy installs, nice cheats and all the other stuff then nobody would have been using TX gear for anything other than some kind of easier install.


----------



## pofehof (Oct 11, 2020)

FAST6191 said:


> If Atmosphere or some others gave us USB, XCI, easy installs, nice cheats and all the other stuff then nobody would have been using TX gear for anything other than some kind of easier install.



The first three of those are piracy related and Atmosphere is strictly anti-piracy (out of the box).


----------



## FAST6191 (Oct 12, 2020)

pofehof said:


> The first three of those are piracy related and Atmosphere is strictly anti-piracy (out of the box).


They are free to go that way, however it does rather mean they don't get to act surprised when someone comes along with a superior firmware and uses that instead.


----------



## realtimesave (Oct 12, 2020)

nachuz said:


> "how do you enjoy being gateway's bitch?" is also a question I would ask, but to you



you are on the wrong forum, kid.


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 12, 2020)

pofehof said:


> The first three of those are piracy related and Atmosphere is strictly anti-piracy (out of the box).



What I don't get is if atmosphere is anti-piracy why do they say stuff like "latest update fixes Mario 3D All Stars".  Maybe one could argue they're talking about legit copies but realistically atmosphere is maybe only being used for piracy 5% less than sxos was. There probably are some people that just want emulators and homebrew but there's no doubt in my mind a large majority are pirating on atmosphere. And even if they're anti-piracy out of the box it's still their doing that's lead to piracy on the Switch without them it would be as dead as Xbox One because sxos copied atmosphere so it all pretty much is rooted from atmosphere.

I get it you have to get patches to get pirated games to work with atmosphere, but without atmosphere where would the piracy scene on switch be. It reminds me of the saying the road to hell was paved with good intentions. Maybe it's true that the people behind atmosphere are anti-piracy, but they are without a doubt the biggest reason for piracy on Nintendo Switch regardless of their own personal intentions. The whole thing doesn't really make sense if they were really 100% against piracy they just wouldn't come out with cfw at all in my view, because they're making the piracy happen even if it isn't out of the box.


----------



## ciaomao (Oct 12, 2020)

https://channel22news.com/garyopa-adminstrator-of-maxconsole-arrested-and-charged-with-piracy/

Real pic, or fake? After reading "Bail has been set at 999 coins." I tend to believe the author has checked the facts.


----------



## ertaboy356b (Oct 12, 2020)

64bitmodels said:


> piracy is literally supposed to be getting video games and digital software for free, if you have to pay for a product in order to pirate at that point you might as well just buy the games from the eshop/digital store front
> its either free or it aint piracy


With your logic, people with 256GB worth of DS games on their R4 are no pirates LMAO. Just because you have the means to software mod now, does not mean that piracy is always free. You can't even pirate games on the Gamecube without paying first (mod chip, modded memory card).


----------



## linuxares (Oct 12, 2020)

ciaomao said:


> https://channel22news.com/garyopa-adminstrator-of-maxconsole-arrested-and-charged-with-piracy/
> 
> Real pic, or fake? After reading "Bail has been set at 999 coins." I tend to believe the author has checked the facts.


That's a fake. Old one as well.


----------



## Flying Scotsman (Oct 12, 2020)

FAST6191 said:


> They are free to go that way, however it does rather mean they don't get to act surprised when someone comes along with a superior firmware and uses that instead.



I wouldn't exactly call it a "superior firmware" when it's drawn the never ending attention of Ninty's lawyers. It was a ticking time bomb if anything. Yes it includes features Atmosphere does not, but the cost is Ninty comes knocking and you're in limbo seeing if you'll get any future updates to SX going forward. To SciresM's credit - we can at least guarantee Atmosphere will survive the life of the Switch if they keep to their guns as they have been until now.

While Atmosphere does not include piracy related "features" out the box and if you wanted to go down that route you had to put the leg work in - it still straddles the line between gray area and "expect a C&D soon" territory. In the unlikely event Atmosphere comes with anything piracy related (such as sig patches) - you can guarantee the project would be taken down within minutes so things like XCI loading (which used leaked Switch SDK code if I remember right) will never happen publicly.

Atmosphere is open source however so you can just as easily implement it yourself because it'll never survive out in the open and if anything would mean the death knell to CFW on the Switch as a whole since pretty much every CFW available on the Switch is based on Atmosphere in some form (even SX).


----------



## Legendaykai (Oct 13, 2020)

Something i wanted to do since seeing this whole switch mod thing begining now the main ones in charge are gettng their own "modchips" installed in their asses this is my response to justice being served.


----------



## KirovAir (Oct 13, 2020)

ForgotWhoIam said:


> *What I don't get is if atmosphere is anti-piracy why do they say stuff like "latest update fixes Mario 3D All Stars".*  Maybe one could argue they're talking about legit copies but realistically atmosphere is maybe only being used for piracy 5% less than sxos was.



It was a fix for the legit copy. Nintendo included a new unknown driver which handles the JIT emulation just for 3D All Stars. As atmosphere reimplements the complete kernel that needs to be addressed. Most people don't look beyond what Atmosphere is trying to achieve here and just see the piracy sigpatches. Atmosphere is basically trying to replace the whole Horizon OS to be completely open source which opens many possibilities. By only using sigpatches you are only using like 1% of Atmospheres' potency.

It's basically a passion project of SciresM. If Atmosphere was for piracy only he could have stopped programming a year or two ago as that is like 1% of the code. The fact that basically ALL system modules and the COMPLETE kernel are being rewritten proves that this is way, way more than just a piracy tool.


----------



## wartutor (Oct 13, 2020)

ForgotWhoIam said:


> What I don't get is if atmosphere is anti-piracy why do they say stuff like "latest update fixes Mario 3D All Stars".  Maybe one could argue they're talking about legit copies but realistically atmosphere is maybe only being used for piracy 5% less than sxos was. There probably are some people that just want emulators and homebrew but there's no doubt in my mind a large majority are pirating on atmosphere. And even if they're anti-piracy out of the box it's still their doing that's lead to piracy on the Switch without them it would be as dead as Xbox One because sxos copied atmosphere so it all pretty much is rooted from atmosphere.
> 
> I get it you have to get patches to get pirated games to work with atmosphere, but without atmosphere where would the piracy scene on switch be. It reminds me of the saying the road to hell was paved with good intentions. Maybe it's true that the people behind atmosphere are anti-piracy, but they are without a doubt the biggest reason for piracy on Nintendo Switch regardless of their own personal intentions. The whole thing doesn't really make sense if they were really 100% against piracy they just wouldn't come out with cfw at all in my view, because they're making the piracy happen even if it isn't out of the box.


By this logic then its really nintendos fault for making the console. If they never did that then nothing would of been made to hack it and zero piracy would take place. Just cause you can get patches to support it doesnt make it atmo's creators fault.


----------



## vvaitforme (Oct 13, 2020)

servers gone sx.xecuter.com and team-xecuter.com


----------



## dim82gr (Oct 13, 2020)

Now every one with sx core and mariko,we are waiting for atmosphere compatibility or sx os "clone" for updates and praying that happen before any nintendo update?


----------



## Deleted member 534671 (Oct 13, 2020)

The site is back up again.


----------



## ChronoTrig (Oct 14, 2020)

I wonder if they were moving the servers to "hide".


----------



## MasterJ360 (Oct 14, 2020)

ChronoTrig said:


> I wonder if they were moving the servers to "hide".


probably switched hosts, but the site is up again.


----------



## SAXJONZ (Oct 17, 2020)

To be honest, I could be wrong, I don't believe they had that much of an effect upon their sales. People are perfectly happy to buy old ass movies at Best Buy and all of the big box retail stores when they can just search them up on netflix or other streaming service, YouTube for that matter. People just like to buy shit. Then there are those who like to hack stuff and like the idea of hacking. These are not the people who would generally buy a game to play. There is that. And there is the fact that Xbox 1 is doing something right: Allowing for subscribing to their service at a much cheaper bang for buck than hacking. 
Nintendo and all of these corporations are so fucking greedy that they want top dollar for something that they paid someone to design while offering them pennies on the dollar for their efforts. I say fuck the big corporations. I paid over 16 grand for my CD collection when I was in college. I was a CD junkie music student that had to have every cool sounding CD that came out. Did my favorite artists make all that money? I'm glad that the corporate structure fell apart with Napster, file sharing and the ipod, leading to apple iTunes and streaming. I much prefer to go out and pay money to hear live performances than to own a CD that I can call my own. 
These guys obviously have a lot of money. It's never about crime, it's always about money. with these people and they tend to fuck those who take pennies from the rich. 
Look at the case of the multi billionaire that avoided taxes for so many years. Sheer avarice. You already have more money than a million people would even think of in their wildest dreams of spending. Astronomical the depth of avarice. Rich is never enough. Heaven forbid people actually get out and work for an honest living. They will pay huge fines and most likely get of with supervision or even a position in their company to deter hackers. At that level anything is possible. If they can prove a greater assest to the company than they are if they go to jail...


----------



## mrgone (Oct 19, 2020)

So Max is again arrested
if wikipedia were to believe, he was arrested multiple times for things relating to piracy before (credit cards, snes copiers).
but i do remember him when german tv show gigaTV visited a demo scene party, which he also attended.
he was named maximilien.
he used the occasion for a "Kalisto sucks" on public tv.

i wish i had a video of that


----------



## Tinkerbell (Oct 26, 2020)

All Xecuter sites seem to have gone today. Do you think they are gone for good or only hiding?


----------



## Bladexdsl (Oct 26, 2020)

their toast for sure forget team x they are finished


----------



## Bohne (Oct 26, 2020)

The page is still offline.
There is no backup page where you can create a license file?


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Oct 28, 2020)

Finally


----------



## Deleted member 534671 (Oct 28, 2020)

The sites have been back up since yesterday.


----------



## smf (Oct 28, 2020)

pofehof said:


> The first three of those are piracy related and Atmosphere is strictly anti-piracy (out of the box).



I'm not sure that helps, various countries have DMCA like laws that don't care if you're infringing on copyright. It's bypassing that they deal with, which atmosphere does (sept for example accesses keys without permission).

Atmosphere is more likely to be getting away with it because it's free. What are they going to sell their case to the court when there is no money being made?



KirovAir said:


> Most people don't look beyond what Atmosphere is trying to achieve here and just see the piracy sigpatches.



You're kinda proving the point...
The law doesn't care about the authors intentions.


----------



## zxr750j (Oct 28, 2020)

ImFire said:


> The sites have been back up since yesterday.



They are using emunand now.


----------



## Legendaykai (Oct 29, 2020)

good ridance if you ask me. He knew full well what dangers he was getting into when him and the team started doing this crap in thefirst place.  "enjoy getting your own "ANAL CHIP" from your bunk mate called chuck!


----------



## the_randomizer (Oct 29, 2020)

Maybe some devs will finally program a mod that's permanent and doesn't require a jig.


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 29, 2020)

the_randomizer said:


> Maybe some devs will finally program a mod that's permanent and doesn't require a jig.



I honest to God haven't used my jig in 2 years. AutoRCM plus Sleep mode does not hurt the Switch at all.


----------



## White_Raven_X (Oct 29, 2020)

Or you guys could all just use the trinket from MattyTrog and not have to worry or use anything! ?


----------



## ciaomao (Nov 2, 2020)

ForgotWhoIam said:


> I honest to God haven't used my jig in 2 years. AutoRCM plus Sleep mode does not hurt the Switch at all.


So no FW update for 2 years? Really?


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 2, 2020)

ciaomao said:


> So no FW update for 2 years? Really?



Lol wat, of course I updated. You don't need a jig to update. AutoRCM removes the need to ever use a jig.


----------



## lemonmaster (Nov 2, 2020)

Has SX commented on what happened at all?


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 2, 2020)

lemonmaster said:


> Has SX commented on what happened at all?



No


----------



## ciaomao (Nov 3, 2020)

ForgotWhoIam said:


> Lol wat, of course I updated. You don't need a jig to update. AutoRCM removes the need to ever use a jig.


I updated from time to time and it broke auto RCM every time. Maybe I didnt pressed the right keys at the right time. Not sure.


----------



## EmanueleBGN (Nov 3, 2020)

ciaomao said:


> I updated from time to time and it broke auto RCM every time. Maybe I didnt pressed the right keys at the right time. Not sure.


If you update the sysNAND OFW via Internet, yes: you have to press [Volume +] before the Switch restarts. If you update sysNAND CFW or emuNAND with ChoiDujourNX or Daybreak, they don't remove AutoRCM


----------



## ciaomao (Nov 3, 2020)

EmanueleBGN said:


> If you update the sysNAND OFW via Internet, yes: you have to press [Volume +] before the Switch restarts. If you update sysNAND CFW or emuNAND with ChoiDujourNX or Daybreak, they don't remove AutoRCM



I likely mixed Volume+ with Volume- as I tried to enter Hekate, to check for AutoRCM.


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 3, 2020)

Videogame Copyright Lawyer Leonard French takes a look at the Team Xecuter copyright infringement Lawsuit.


----------



## godreborn (Dec 3, 2020)

Dodain47 said:


> Videogame Copyright Lawyer Leonard French takes a look at the Team Xecuter copyright infringement Lawsuit.




remember: "don't copy that floppy"?  lmao


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 3, 2020)

godreborn said:


> remember: "don't copy that floppy"?  lmao


I believe it was an old anti-piracy/copyright awareness advertisement in the 80's / 90's.


----------



## GatoFiestero (Dec 4, 2020)

When I try to show the keyboard to search a value on Edizon, I get a bluescreen. Do you know how to fix that?


----------



## Smoker1 (Dec 4, 2020)

GatoFiestero said:


> When I try to show the keyboard to search a value on Edizon, I get a bluescreen. Do you know how to fix that?


There is a Section for that.
https://gbatemp.net/threads/cheat-codes-ams-and-sx-os-add-and-request.520293/


----------



## GatoFiestero (Dec 4, 2020)

problem solved disabling mission control.


----------



## realtimesave (Dec 4, 2020)

Welp, sorry for the necrobump but... so much for Gary oPa.  Last heard he was in court in New Jersey, USA.  Probably won't ever hear from that son of a gun ever again.


----------



## Legendaykai (Dec 4, 2020)

fadx said:


> Bound to happen sooner or later. Was obvious Nintendo was getting more serious with the relentless shutting down of resellers.


_ Couldn't be happier with this news.  Serves them right!_


----------



## realtimesave (Dec 4, 2020)

Legendaykai said:


> _ Couldn't be happier with this news.  Serves them right!_



Hey why, Gary is a nice guy though.


----------



## Legendaykai (Dec 5, 2020)

sorry but that shouldnt matter if they are "chill" or not you break the law you pay the price no exceptions!


----------



## realtimesave (Dec 5, 2020)

Legendaykai said:


> sorry but that shouldnt matter if they are "chill" or not you break the law you pay the price no exceptions!



lmfao they are still updating the sx os.  for the win.


----------



## White_Raven_X (Dec 5, 2020)

They will probably never arrest Yuan_ning Ch_en as he won't leave China...and he's probably the one that's keeping it going.


----------



## fadx (Dec 5, 2020)

Nintendo is not gonna be happy, I'd guess more lawsuits will come to retailers who continue to sell their products assuming the supply is still there.


----------



## White_Raven_X (Dec 5, 2020)

fadx said:


> Nintendo is not gonna be happy, I'd guess more lawsuits will come to retailers who continue to sell their products assuming the supply is still there.


People have been buying from China retailers now, I don't think anyone in USA, GB, EU, or Canada would be dumb enough to start selling them again.


----------



## Flying Scotsman (Dec 6, 2020)

fadx said:


> Nintendo is not gonna be happy, I'd guess more lawsuits will come to retailers who continue to sell their products assuming the supply is still there.



Chinese resellers went underground for a while when Ninty came knocking and started suing but it seems they're back on AliExpress. They've changed the keywords but they're definitely still there. Even some big EU based resellers ship from China (can't remember the name but it's a huge German mod chip shop does this and this is how I got mine).

Fun fact - they also change the item declaration to things like "SD card reader" or "programming device" to bypass customs (my one was sent as "SD card adapter"). Governments aren't going to suddenly retrain their customs staff to spot these coming in even if that is Ninty's end goal in trying to stop them.


----------



## fadx (Dec 6, 2020)

Flying Scotsman said:


> Chinese resellers went underground for a while when Ninty came knocking and started suing but it seems they're back on AliExpress. They've changed the keywords but they're definitely still there. Even some big EU based resellers ship from China (can't remember the name but it's a huge German mod chip shop does this and this is how I got mine).
> 
> Fun fact - they also change the item declaration to things like "SD card reader" or "programming device" to bypass customs (my one was sent as "SD card adapter"). Governments aren't going to suddenly retrain their customs staff to spot these coming in even if that is Ninty's end goal in trying to stop them.


Yeah there's only so much Nintendo can do, if they're shipping directly from China then Nintendo can't win. There's only so much they could do at customs, even if they were told to look out for something they'd probably only be interested in (and only really have a chance at spotting) the shipments of hundreds of units intended for resellers.

I'm sure there will be clones of the Mariko chips eventually, western resellers probably wouldn't want to touch those either. It's a shame really, I wonder if Nintendo wouldn't have come down so strong if TX weren't so focused on the goal of piracy.


----------



## White_Raven_X (Dec 7, 2020)

At the end of the day. It isnt just anyone that can unlock/hack/jailbreak their nintendo consoles... so how much money are they really loosing. People like us will always want to tinker and mod...and that, they can never stop!


----------



## Itsyaboy (Jan 16, 2021)

Free team xecuter!


----------



## Jayro (Jan 16, 2021)

Does anyone know the roles of the specific hacker's that were arrested? Because if they weren't coders for the updates, then it might not matter that they're gone.


----------



## Itsyaboy (Jan 16, 2021)

Jayro said:


> Does anyone know the roles of the specific hacker's that were arrested? Because if they weren't coders for the updates, then it might not matter that they're gone.



I read somewhere that one of the coders is in China so they can’t arrest or extradite him, he might actually be the only one left not 100 about that tho, but that’s why updates have been slow, I’m dying for 11.0.1 tho I just got my self an unpatched switch and I want sxos, might have a spot to buy the license key, but I need to be able to verify it right after I purchase so for now I have to wait.


----------



## Basketto (Jan 16, 2021)

Jayro said:


> Does anyone know the roles of the specific hacker's that were arrested? Because if they weren't coders for the updates, then it might not matter that they're gone.



Bowser was the CEO, and the other a sales rep.


----------



## Imancol (Jan 16, 2021)

Are there Ceos in a hacking organization? I think rather that they are informal replaceable people that anyone can follow their legacy if they get the Xecuter license (if it exists and is legal or anyone can be called Xecuter)

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

PS: I don't understand why Google Translate translates me as Hacking when I meant PIRACY, which are very different terms.


----------



## White_Raven_X (Jan 16, 2021)

If there's anyone left, they are probably laying low.
But why use sx ox now anyways. You can easily load atmosphere now by using sx_gear_V1.1.zip... I'm on 11.0.1 without any issues at all.


----------



## Flying Scotsman (Jan 18, 2021)

Ghost92 said:


> Are there Ceos in a hacking organization? I think rather that they are informal replaceable people that anyone can follow their legacy if they get the Xecuter license (if it exists and is legal or anyone can be called Xecuter)
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> PS: I don't understand why Google Translate translates me as Hacking when I meant PIRACY, which are very different terms.



In terms of "hacker" organisations (blackhat or threat actor would be more fitting) - surprisingly yes and it's more common than you think.

For example some of the big Ransomware "gangs" (like Maze) have a corporate structure (CEO, accountant, VP etc) including perks like private health care and even an R&D fund they use to hire black hats to improve their ransomware strains (making them faster, reducing detection vectors etc). Interestingly the big names in malware get their devs to work on remote VMs hosted on servers they own reducing the likelihood of the devs being arrested and the source being found and/or leaked. For what they do - it's very well planned out.

Granted they earn millions through fraud which allows them to do this so I don't expect TX to be the same (that sounds more like a loose band of people with different skills than a full corporate-like hierarchy).

It's very likely TX used contractors to do the dev side of things as well which cuts costs they could funnel into R&D projects (mod chips) and the savings would then be used as down payments for the factories churning out their hardware. Being a contractor would also allow them to pay less than they would have if they were full time and could let them go at a much shorter notice than if they were an legit business which is likely what happened when Ninty had a bunch of TX staff arrested and suddenly the code style changed in the binary (Hexkeyz mentioned this on Twitter).


----------



## Imancol (Jan 18, 2021)

Flying Scotsman said:


> In terms of "hacker" organisations (blackhat or threat actor would be more fitting) - surprisingly yes and it's more common than you think.
> 
> For example some of the big Ransomware "gangs" (like Maze) have a corporate structure (CEO, accountant, VP etc) including perks like private health care and even an R&D fund they use to hire black hats to improve their ransomware strains (making them faster, reducing detection vectors etc). Interestingly the big names in malware get their devs to work on remote VMs hosted on servers they own reducing the likelihood of the devs being arrested and the source being found and/or leaked. For what they do - it's very well planned out.
> 
> ...


I am amazed how large servers and malicious code are needed to access other systems simply using a connection that has existed for more than 5 decades, consisting of TX inputs, opposite RX inputs and output.
In any case, the employees of said factory will not miss the opportunity to manufacture their own versions. And I think some variants have been on the market for a long time (SwitchMe ... I no longer remember which others because Google has blocked the search for many URLs by DMCA)


----------



## mrgone (Dec 11, 2021)

https://dailyhive.com/vancouver/trump-tower-vancouver-paradox-hotel​The shuttered Trump Tower Vancouver will be rebranded as Paradox Hotel ahead of the hotel property's reopening sometime in 2022.​
Sorry, but when i hear paradox i think of Maximilien


----------

